# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.5.15 f5def7e (3/7/2019)



## airj1012

So many builds now. Everyone is so spread out!


----------



## Bokonon

airj1012 said:


> So many builds now. Everyone is so spread out!


No kidding! 

For reference, this is the Nevada canary car. It is updating from 2019.5.14.1, which it installed two days ago. Guess that build didn't work out well enough for wide release...


----------



## airj1012

Bokonon said:


> No kidding!
> 
> For reference, this is the Nevada canary car. It is updating from 2019.5.14.1, which it installed two days ago. Guess that build didn't work out well enough for wide release...


This is the one that typically leads the mass rollouts correct? Can you see the VIN number or a unique ID through TeslaFi? I don't have a subscription so all I see is Nevada.


----------



## Bokonon

airj1012 said:


> This is the one that typically leads the mass rollouts correct? Can you see the VIN number or a unique ID through TeslaFi? I don't have a subscription so all I see is Nevada.


Yeah, I can see part of the VIN (85XXX) in TeslaFi, as well as the fact that the car only has 6,611 miles on its odometer.

Historically, this car has often installed new firmware a day or two before a mass rollout (though the converse hasn't always been true), so we dubbed it the "canary car". Lately, though, it hasn't been as useful as a leading indicator of a mass roll-out... perhaps due to the sheer number of 2019.x firmware builds floating around.

This car's recent firmware history shows that it hasn't been a very reliable predictor since the new year... though it clearly still has access to limited-release firmware builds.

1/23/2019: Installed 2019.50.6 during the mass-rollout of this version. A car in Kansas was the first to receive it five days earlier.

2/10/2019: Installed 2019.4. This build didn't go anywhere.

2/16/2019: Installed 2019.4.2. This build was released to a handful of Model 3s in Europe and Model S/X in the US. According to TeslaFi, 0.9% of all Tesla vehicles are currently running this firmware.

3/5/2019: Installed 2019.5.14.1. No other TeslaFi-connected vehicles received this build.

3/7/2019: Installed 2019.5.15.


----------



## airj1012

Love the analytics and desire to understand behind Tesla owners! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kizzy

whitelightning said:


> Just got it 2:30am EDT


Have you figured out what changes it brings?


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor

Just installed 5.15. Only took about 25 min. I'll go out and check the changes in a couple of hours.

Ive never been a canary, so this must be a mass roll-out.

Update from 50.6: Dog-Mode and Auto Mirror Fold.

Hey! I don't have a dog! I deserve a refund!


----------



## wst88

Dr. Prunesquallor said:


> Just installed 5.15. Only took about 25 min. I'll go out and check the changes in a couple of hours.
> 
> Ive never been a canary, so this must be a mass roll-out.


What version did you move up from?


----------



## Swoop

Just updated to 5.15 from 5.4 and see no changes in the release notes. I wonder if we got 5.4 because we didn't have EAP on our LR M3D. -S


----------



## MikeF

Elon Musk said they are looking to push out to the entire fleet on March 15th although I can't find the tweet off hand. Based on TeslaFi everything after 2018.50.6 4ec03ed up to today seems to have been pushed out to different regions or a relative small % of US cars. For example, 2019.5.25 8301c3d seems to be almost solely EU Model 3's (maybe for EAP or Navigate on Autopilot??). Still most owners are on 2018.50.6 which does NOT include dog mode or sentry mode. They also talked about increasing battery efficiency and range by up to 5% OTA but didn't say when. I believe people who are getting 2019.5.4 4c3c414 maybe now be getting it from a service center or are just now installing since I believed they stopped pushing it out. A lot more people than normal were reporting AP annoyances on that one. So I do think by the 15th its very possible there could be a big push like there was with 2018.50.6.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Just went 2018.50.6 > 2019.5.15 hoping it included my AP Upgrade on 3/6/19 but it did not. 

Added Sentry Mode, Dog Mode, Blind Spot Chime and Folding Mirrors option from my prior update 41-days ago per TeslaFi. FYI that was my longest update interval to date since delivery in July 2018.


----------



## MikeF

NJturtlePower said:


> Just went 2018.50.6 > 2019.5.15 hoping it included my AP Upgrade on 3/6/19 but it did not.
> 
> Added Sentry Mode, Dog Mode, Blind Spot Chime and Folding Mirrors option from my prior update 41-days ago per TeslaFi. FYI that was my longest update interval to date since delivery in July 2018.


You had a hardware AP upgrade or is this something else? If it's the options upgrade I'm pretty sure they do this through your VIN on your account.


----------



## Chanathan

Did everyone who got this firmware pick up the new $2k AP? Also, it seems like my car has not slept since applying this version last night around 2:30 Anyone else experiencing this as well? I wonder if it's pulling something down AP related.


----------



## cengel

I purchased the $2k AP on Tuesday. Went from 2019.5.4 to 2019.5.15 this morning. No new release notes and no AP as others have noted. 

HOWEVER, I did notice my range went from 255 miles before the update to 265 right afterwards (car not plugged in)! Currently reading 260 at 80%, which equates to 325 miles at 100%!! :sunglasses:

Anyone else with 2019.5.15 see this? I haven't opened it up yet to see if my butt-dyno notices the 5% power increase or not...


----------



## Bokonon

cengel said:


> HOWEVER, I did notice my range went from 255 miles before the update to 265 right afterwards (car not plugged in)! Currently reading 260 at 80%, which equates to 325 miles at 100%!! :sunglasses:
> 
> Anyone else with 2019.5.15 see this? I haven't opened it up yet to see if my butt-dyno notices the 5% power increase or not...


Welcome to the forum, and thanks for sharing this intriguing observation! Can you confirm that you have a RWD Model 3?


----------



## Chanathan

The people who haven't gotten it, did you already have EAP and/or not purchase the 2k ap package recently? I am thinking this build is for people who bought the new 2k ap.


----------



## rhuber

SMITTY said:


> hahaha well ****... and I just added tethering to my plan last week for this specific reason.


protip on data for things like this - Google's MVNO phone service https://fi.google.com/about/ gives you up to 8 data sims for no monthly fee, if you have phone service through them, and they share the data allowance of the main phone on the account. Super handy if you want to have LTE on a number of devices.


----------



## cengel

Thanks for the welcome! I've been a longtime reader (since before I took delivery of my 3), but generally only chime in when I have something to really add. 

Yes, I have a 2018 LR RWD Model 3, delivered in April 2018, currently with 15k miles on it.


----------



## Nautilus

Chanathan said:


> Did everyone who got this firmware pick up the new $2k AP? Also, it seems like my car has not slept since applying this version last night around 2:30 Anyone else experiencing this as well? I wonder if it's pulling something down AP related.


I did order the new $2K AP, but it hasn't arrived yet (I'm at 47 hours since order, not that I'm counting...). My car went to sleep within 30 minutes of parking at work today (according to TeslaFi), and has been sleeping since (about 5 hours). It also went back to sleep in the middle of the night last night after downloading the update, but before I applied the update while I was getting ready for work at home this morning. The other day, my car did not sleep the whole day in the parking lot, but I think that may have been the day I had Sentry Mode activated.


----------



## NJturtlePower

MikeF said:


> You had a hardware AP upgrade or is this something else? If it's the options upgrade I'm pretty sure they do this through your VIN on your account.


FYI Tesla updated its AP and FSD package pricing the other day...going on 45+ pages now here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...lot-and-fsd-orders-official-discussion.11517/

I'm aware of how its done, the issue everyone is mentioning is that since their paid upgrade option the other day we have received the latest round of software 2019.5.15 (or similar) but it did not include our AP or FSD packages which were stated as "within 3 days" per the in account confirmation screen.


----------



## NoVa3

Chanathan said:


> Did everyone who got this firmware pick up the new $2k AP? Also, it seems like my car has not slept since applying this version last night around 2:30 Anyone else experiencing this as well? I wonder if it's pulling something down AP related.


I just got the update this morning and I purchased the $2k AP on Wednesday. Also, the 325 is also showing after the update. I'm at 162 miles of range at 50% battery. Was 155.


----------



## Chanathan

NoVa3 said:


> I just got the update this morning and I purchased the $2k AP on Wednesday. Also, the 325 is also showing after the update. I'm at 162 miles of range at 50% battery. Was 155.


Nice about the range, my battery has been off lately, I thought going to 100% today would fix it but it capped at 302. I may need to get to 20% or sub 20% before I charge to 80/90 next.


----------



## Arktctr

I too went from *2019.5.4* to *2019.5.15 *(first time I've seen a release number go down?) this morning. I also purchased the *$2k AP upgrade *this week but haven't driven it since updating this morning to see if its activated.


----------



## Long Ranger

Arktctr said:


> I too went from *2019.5.4* to *2019.5.15 *(first time I've seen a release number go down?) this morning. I also purchased the *$2k AP upgrade *this week but haven't driven it since updating this morning to see if its activated.


The release number didn't go down. Don't think of it as a decimal number, think of it as 2019-5-15 vs. 2019-5-4. Since 15 is greater than 4 the release number went up.


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor

Chanathan said:


> Did everyone who got this firmware pick up the new $2k AP? Also, it seems like my car has not slept since applying this version last night around 2:30 Anyone else experiencing this as well? I wonder if it's pulling something down AP related.


Yes, I'm in the group of new AP purchase and getting 5.15. Another thread had notice a high correlation.


----------



## Arktctr

Long Ranger said:


> The release number didn't go down. Don't think of it as a decimal number, think of it as 2019-5-15 vs. 2019-5-4. Since 15 is greater than 4 the release number went up.


Makes sense. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Chanathan

Dr. Prunesquallor said:


> Yes, I'm in the group of new AP purchase and getting 5.15. Another thread had notice a high correlation.


Maybe we will all get blessed tonight/this weekend? One can hope!


----------



## MJJ

Arktctr said:


> I too went from *2019.5.4* to *2019.5.15 *(first time I've seen a release number go down?) this morning. I also purchased the *$2k AP upgrade *this week but haven't driven it since updating this morning to see if its activated.


You must be a librarian!


----------



## airj1012

Good to see some activity on TelsaFi again. Been awaiting for updates for weeks after the videos from Tesla about Sentry & Dog Mode. What a tease!


----------



## JP White

I purchased the $2k Autopilot and got 2019.5.15 today. AP isn't there yet.

Maybe once we have the firmware which includes the new AP feature set then our SC will turn it up in the next few days?

I actually paid $4k for the autopilot on March 1st, waiting for a refund of the $2k to be issued next week. I saw the Podcast today and Trevor also pulled the trigger early on the 1st.


----------



## Nautilus

NoVa3 said:


> Also, the 325 is also showing after the update.


Yup. I did the math on mine when I got home and my range now works out to 325 miles as well (LR RWD).

So at least one new benefit of this firmware update for LR RWD owners is the newly extended range. I'm not going to test the new 0-60 spec (5.0 seconds). I'll leave that to someone else!


----------



## Arktctr

Chanathan said:


> Maybe we will all get blessed tonight/this weekend? One can hope!


Was updated to 2019.5.15 this morning and just went into the car to check and literally while I was checking the screen a message popped up and said "autopilot update in progress", the screen then rebooted and I had a pop up say autopilot installed and a button to take me to the settings. Can't wait to check it out in the morning! Total process took about 2 minutes.


----------



## Chanathan

Arktctr said:


> Was updated to 2019.5.15 this morning and just went into the car to check and literally while I was checking the screen a message popped up and said "autopilot update in progress", the screen then rebooted and I had a pop up say autopilot installed and a button to take me to the settings. Can't wait to check it out in the morning! Total process took about 2 minutes.


Nice! I wonder if this is why my car hasn't slept since I applied the update? Could it be pulling down the AP data?


----------



## Arktctr

Chanathan said:


> Nice! I wonder if this is why my car hasn't slept since I applied the update? Could it be pulling down the AP data?


Not sure...mine didn't show any new update of substance (small blip noted) other than the main update this morning to 2019.5.15.


----------



## Nautilus

Arktctr said:


> Was updated to 2019.5.15 this morning and just went into the car to check and literally while I was checking the screen a message popped up and said "autopilot update in progress", the screen then rebooted and I had a pop up say autopilot installed and a button to take me to the settings. Can't wait to check it out in the morning! Total process took about 2 minutes.


Based on your post, I just went out to the car to check mine. *Autopilot is installed. 55 hours from purchase to installation. * I didn't receive any special messages, just went into the Autopilot menu and voila, it was there.

The strange thing is the car has been charging for the last 3 hours. The purchase confirmation screen says the update cannot occur while charging. I also checked just before commencing the charge if it was there and it wasn't.


----------



## cengel

AP was just activated in my car a few hours ago as well, just a few hours under their 3-day window! Also looks like more evidence that AP purchasers needed 2019.5.15 to activate AP since I got the firmware update this morning.


----------



## Maynerd

All you guys buying Autopilot is it confirmed that we will be getting the hardware installed for free? I know elon said we would before the price drop. Any confirmation of that under the new pricing? Also, why buy now when we can't take advantage of any of the autopilot stuff now right? Afraid of a price increase down the road?


----------



## cengel

I didn't get the EAP option when I bought my car. I only bought the $2k [non-enhanced] AP option that came available earlier this week; I didn't buy FSD. No new hardware needed for what I bought, and no waiting for it to finish development.


----------



## Maynerd

cengel said:


> I didn't get the EAP option when I bought my car. I only bought the $2k [non-enhanced] AP option that came available earlier this week; I didn't buy FSD. No new hardware needed for what I bought, and no waiting for it to finish development.


Oops my mistake I thought ya'll were talking about FSD. I do want to know if I get FSD will I get the 3.0 hardware though.


----------



## cengel

I believe so based on various things I've read, but can't point to a definitive source without a bunch of Googling; perhaps others can confirm.


----------



## Teslarella

Regarding the range extension, based on the posts in this thread it looks like it is just a rescaling of the SOC and not a real extension as I hoped. Unless the update includes efficiencies that get more out of the battery. 

I was holding out hope for a software “unlock” of battery capacity. I guess we will know real soon.


----------



## airj1012

Teslarella said:


> Regarding the range extension, based on the posts in this thread it looks like it is just a rescaling of the SOC and not a real extension as I hoped. Unless the update includes efficiencies that get more out of the battery.
> 
> I was holding out hope for a software "unlock" of battery capacity. I guess we will know real soon.


It's supposed to come with 5% increase in power too. It's more than just a recalculation.


----------



## Teslarella

airj1012 said:


> It's supposed to come with 5% increase in power too. It's more than just a recalculation.


A member with the update went from 155 (50%) miles to 162 (still at 50%) after the update without having to charge. This tells me it wasnt an unlock of battery capacity. But i am still hoping you are right.


----------



## JP White

24 Hours after getting the new firmware AP is now active as of this morning. Must have updated overnight. Tried it out driving this morning and it works just like I remember when I got the trial last year. Glad I didn't buy for $5500 back then. $2,000 is a great deal, plus FSD is now just another $3,000. I'll probably buy sooner rather than later, Tesla could increase the FSD price next time Elon thinks about it.

Ordered on the 1st activated today (9th). Clearly it was the firmware update that was holding up the Service Centers ability to activate the AP I purchased.

Next week I'm due to get my $2,000 over-payment back.


----------



## wst88

Is this the rollout of 5.15? Bunch of installs starting at 8:30


----------



## JTE

Just finished the install and also jumped from 166 miles of range up to 175.

@airj1012 - Can you point me to where a power increase is discussed?


----------



## airj1012

John England said:


> Just finished the install and also jumped from 166 miles of range up to 175.
> 
> @airj1012 - Can you point me to where a power increase is discussed?


https://www.tesla.com/blog/35000-tesla-model-3-available-now


----------



## littlD

Middie is updating as I type


----------



## JTE

airj1012 said:


> https://www.tesla.com/blog/35000-tesla-model-3-available-now


Interesting. Has anyone tested their 0-60 to see if it got a bump?


----------



## cain04

Does anybody know if this includes a fix for the flickering if the headlights when starting the car? Thank
You!


----------



## Swoop

cain04 said:


> Does anybody know if this includes a fix for the flickering if the headlights when starting the car? Thank
> You!


Yes. It did for us. It was 2019.5.4 that really did it. No more flickering headlamp when it's cold outside. Currently 2019.5.15. LR M3D -S.


----------



## DocScott

Since this update is clearly going at least semi-wide, someone with the ability to do so should make this a sticky thread, right?


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Anybody with AWD get this update?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

nonStopSwagger said:


> Anybody with AWD get this update?


I did.


----------



## cain04

Swoop said:


> Yes. It did for us. No more flickering headlamp when it's cold outside.


It's one if the few things that's really bothering me about the car.

I don't typically get updates until it's total flood gate but I'm curious if I should go find some wifi now and see if it pulls. I'm seeing a lot of California installs, but not so many in Canada.

I REALLY want blind spot chime and sentry mode. Badly!


----------



## Rick Rollens

My P3D- got track mode! Everything else included too! Sentry, Dog Mode, Blind Spot Warning, etc.


----------



## cain04

Anybody by chance in Canada getting this without wifi?


----------



## Craig Bennett

My AWD just updated from 2018.49.20 to 2019.5.15. I had EAP but just bought FSD. 

Release notes ONLY say Dog Mode and geo based folding mirrors. But I do have both Dog and Sentry Mode and I assume the GFM. No idea what, if anything else.


----------



## Chanathan

Craig Bennett said:


> My AWD just updated from 2018.49.20 to 2019.5.15. I had EAP but just bought FSD.
> 
> Release notes said Dog Mode and geo based folding mirrors. Odd thing is I don't see any option to enable Dog mode but DO have the option for Sentry Mode on main screen and app.
> 
> ???


You enable dog mod the same way you enable keep climate on after putting the car in park. Dog mode will be the third option.


----------



## Craig Bennett

Chanathan said:


> You enable dog mod the same way you enable keep climate on after putting the car in park. Dog mode will be the third option.


Thanks! I just realized that, checked to confirm, and updated my post. I need to learn to spend more time in the car BEFORE posting! LOL

I have been waiting impatiently for Sentry!


----------



## littlD

Just had a blast playing with Sentry Mode, and was Middie P.O.'d

drive.google.com/open?id=1JvP1A81hlgnjDvyL1cy996wGGDmkaO8d


----------



## Teslarella

I thought I read in this thread that this update included the range “extension” for LR cars. I just did the update and my car is showing 177 (57%) same as before update. Still calculates to 310. Can anyone with LR confirm any changes to the display?


----------



## littlD

Teslarella said:


> I thought I read in this thread that this update included the range "extension" for LR cars. I just did the update and my car is showing 177 (57%) same as before update. Still calculates to 310. Can anyone with LR confirm and changes to the display?


Same no difference here.


----------



## Nautilus

Teslarella said:


> I thought I read in this thread that this update included the range "extension" for LR cars. I just did the update and my car is showing 177 (57%) same as before update. Still calculates to 310. Can anyone with LR confirm any changes to the display?


Yes. My LR RWD now has a theoretical range of 325 miles as a result of the update to 2019.5.15 on Friday morning. If you have a LR AWD (standard or performance), the range remains at 310 miles. That said, your signature line says you have RWD.


----------



## Nautilus

littlD said:


> Same no difference here.


Well, if you torment your car, like in post #62 above, what do you expect? Middie won't be talking to you for a while after you poked her like that.

But seriously, for both you and @Teslarella, maybe after you drive the car a bit it will show up, although some people did see it instantaneously, I think. I didn't do the math until I'd driven the car roughly 50 miles post update.


----------



## Achooo

Chanathan said:


> The people who haven't gotten it, did you already have EAP and/or not purchase the 2k ap package recently? I am thinking this build is for people who bought the new 2k ap.


I just got this update going for 2018.50.6 to 2019.5.15. I have autopilot from delivery on a performance version. I did NOT see an improved range. Have yet to get it on the road to see about any performance improvements.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Chanathan said:


> Did everyone who got this firmware pick up the new $2k AP? Also, it seems like my car has not slept since applying this version last night around 2:30 Anyone else experiencing this as well? I wonder if it's pulling something down AP related.


Nope I did not purchase the AP update. The installation notes does not mention Sentry Mode or blind spot monitoring. I moved from from 50.6


----------



## Bokonon

Achooo said:


> I just got this update going for 2018.50.6 to 2019.5.15. I have autopilot from delivery on a performance version. I did NOT see an improved range.


The increase in rated range only applies to LR RWD cars.

As for the performance improvements... if you have access to a track and the necessary courage, see whether your top speed is 155 mph or 162 mph.


----------



## Achooo

Bokonon said:


> The increase in rated range only applies to LR RWD cars.
> 
> As for the performance improvements... if you have access to a track and the necessary courage, see whether your top speed is 155 mph or 162 mph.


I can't wait to get this thing on a track! Not sure when that will happen. I'm thinking I'll get it on track toward the end of my tires' lives.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol

Just installed on my Mid-Range 3.... no change in miles (expected, I guess). Was coming from 2019.5.4. I guess this should be the 5% power increase and top-speed?


----------



## barjohn

Updated this evening to 2019.5.15 and no change in range. Mine is a LR RWD from April 2018. I charged it to 90% and the range is exactly the same as I have been getting at 279 miles.


----------



## chutieu

Started the update from 2019.5.4 to 2019.5.15 at 10:01 PM PST with 227 miles. Completed the update at 10:21 PM PST with 234 miles. Gained 3% in range by just updating.


----------



## David3

LR RWD no increase in range here.
Update: I just charged to 100% and it shows 313 miles, maybe degraded from 325?


----------



## OldnSlo

Performance Model 3 without the Performance Upgrade Package finally received Track Mode with this update too. Very Cool )


----------



## sfbruin

Purchased $5K EAP as part of my original order (Dec 2019 delivery). I did not pay for the $2K upgrade for FSD, but received the 2019.5.15 software update tonight, which I ran (took about 25 min). I don't plan to pay the $2K FSD add on until it becomes clear that it gets closer to being approved.


----------



## Rye3

David3 said:


> LR RWD no increase in range here.
> Update: I just charged to 100% and it shows 313 miles, maybe degraded from 325?


Can you see what the power consumption graph shows as the rated wh/mi? I'm curious to see if this is just a rating adjustment or some sort of opening of actual battery capacity.


----------



## FRC

David3 said:


> LR RWD no increase in range here.
> Update: I just charged to 100% and it shows 313 miles, maybe degraded from 325?


Hope you went driving for a while after your 100% and didn't let it sit full all night. Your 313 range suggests to me that:
1) You got the 325 range bump, and
2) You need to discharge to 5% or less then recharge(maybe more than once) to "recalibrate" your battery.


----------



## littlD

It's the morning after update, and I'm noticing that topping off charge behavior has changed.

And, apologies if this was already noted by versions between 2018.50.6 and 2019.5.15, I'm seeing this for the first time.

Charging resumes once the car loses one mile of range. That's much different. Used to be about 4% loss before charging tops off.


----------



## ateslik

got this last night. 167 before the update. 169 after. So barely an improvement, but still something I guess. Early LR RWD with AP vin #12xxx


----------



## barjohn

I would like to see where someone fully charged to approximately 325 miles of range. It seems strange to me to see so much variance if this update includes this feature. Especially, since Elon's tweet said it would be out around March 15th and getting software features earlier than Elon time has not happened in the past, nor does it make sense they would not include such a feature in the notes.


----------



## tivoboy

NJturtlePower said:


> Just went 2018.50.6 > 2019.5.15 hoping it included my AP Upgrade on 3/6/19 but it did not.
> 
> Added Sentry Mode, Dog Mode, Blind Spot Chime and Folding Mirrors option from my prior update 41-days ago per TeslaFi. FYI that was my longest update interval to date since delivery in July 2018.


I was on 5.4 prior and had pretty much all those features then. I just got 5.15 and don't really know what it could have added. Already have EAP as well


----------



## NJturtlePower

tivoboy said:


> I was on 5.4 prior and had pretty much all those features then. I just got 5.15 and don't really know what it could have added. Already have EAP as well


True, I think IF you had any of the 2019 updates already you would have the features listed, but the majority (~66%) of Model 3 are still on 2018.50.6 based on TeslaFi data. Only users that seem to be getting the newer update are those who added AP or FSD recently, but I'm sure that rollout will continue expanding as a big group got it over the past weekend.

If you have an LR version, I believe 5.15 is the update that first contains the 325mi. range recalibration/5% peak power boost which you should have noticed in your daily charges.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Anybody know if NoA on this version still requires you to confirm lane changes? Elon mentioned last September that NoA would do away with the confirmation after 10 million miles were racked up.


----------



## iChris93

nonStopSwagger said:


> Anybody know if NoA on this version still requires you to confirm lane changes? Elon mentioned last September that NoA would do away with the confirmation after 10 million miles were racked up.


I think that is what Elon said would be coming around March 15th.


----------



## gaM3changer

I only got 318 miles on a 100% charge this morning. Maybe I need to run it down to recalibrate.


----------



## Xelloss

nonStopSwagger said:


> Anybody know if NoA on this version still requires you to confirm lane changes? Elon mentioned last September that NoA would do away with the confirmation after 10 million miles were racked up.


You still need to confirm lane changes. However it looks like they are preparing for it. The message in the blue box at the top of the nav that used to only read "upcoming lane change" now also has an option to tap to delay lane change and it has a directional arrow showing which direction the lane change is (the tap option is new, I can't recall if the arrow was or not)


----------



## Hugh_Jassol

Xelloss said:


> You still need to confirm lane changes. However it looks like they are preparing for it. The message in the blue box at the top of the nav that used to only read "upcoming lane change" now also has an option to tap to delay lane change and it has a directional arrow showing which direction the lane change is (the tap option is new, I can't recall if the arrow was or not)


This is (was) the same behavior as in 2019.5.4 - so it's not new to 5.15. I was one of the few who got 5.4 a few weeks ago and I have been seeing this since that update.


----------



## iChris93

Hugh_Jassol said:


> This is (was) the same behavior as in 2019.5.4 - so it's not new to 5.15. I was one of the few who got 5.4 a few weeks ago and I have been seeing this since that update.


It was new with 2019.5.x.


----------



## David3

FRC said:


> Hope you went driving for a while after your 100% and didn't let it sit full all night. Your 313 range suggests to me that:
> 1) You got the 325 range bump, and
> 2) You need to discharge to 5% or less then recharge(maybe more than once) to "recalibrate" your battery.


I just turned up heater on High and got it back down to 90%.


----------



## Matt_CYTR

Has anyone noticed if 2019.5.x fixes the headlight flickering issue?


----------



## Needsdecaf

Matt_CYTR said:


> Has anyone noticed if 2019.5.x fixes the headlight flickering issue?


Was posted above, yes. I've never had it so can't comment.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Looks like it's time for me to turn WiFi back on!


----------



## Louis Umphenour

I didn't notice any change to rated mileage and features. The release notes says I have dog mode, but I got that in the last update with Sentry Mode. Also the release notes doesn't mention Sentry Mode, but the option is still available.


----------



## cain04

Any information on the size of the update? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hugh_Jassol

cain04 said:


> Any information on the size of the update? Thanks in advance!


I got the update yesterday, and my router shows a 35 MB download about 2 hours before I got the pop-up. That's the only recent download activity over a few hundred k. I was coming from 2019.5.4.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Maynerd said:


> I want the update!  I'm still on 2018.50.6


Me too. Whats weird is 62% of the survey on this topic says they already got the update. TeslaFi shows the update at 14.5% of all HW2.5 cars.

Is 62% of this forum actively early access or something?


----------



## Xelloss

cain04 said:


> Any information on the size of the update? Thanks in advance!


My router shows a 620 MB download in the evening before I received the notification then 5.5 GB downloaded around the time I updated - maybe this second, larger update was a map update.
There were only small blips for the last month previous to this.

Previous version was from December (2018.48) with the Nav on Autopilot so maybe a bigger update because of the older version.


----------



## FF35

Matt_CYTR said:


> Has anyone noticed if 2019.5.x fixes the headlight flickering issue?


My lights only flicker in cold weather.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol

Xelloss said:


> My router shows a 620 MB download in the evening before I received the notification then 5.5 GB downloaded around the time I updated - maybe this second, larger update was a map update.
> There were only small blips for the last month previous to this.
> 
> Previous version was from December (2018.48) with the Nav on Autopilot so maybe a bigger update because of the older version.


This is what happened with me when I went from 2018.50.6 to 2019.5.4.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol

nonStopSwagger said:


> Me too. Whats weird is 62% of the survey on this topic says they already got the update. TeslaFi shows the update at 14.5% of all HW2.5 cars.
> 
> Is 62% of this forum actively early access or something?


No... it's that those who got the update come here to talk about it.


----------



## Ed Bettencourt

Teslarella said:


> I thought I read in this thread that this update included the range "extension" for LR cars. I just did the update and my car is showing 177 (57%) same as before update. Still calculates to 310. Can anyone with LR confirm any changes to the display?


I just installed the update this morning and mine appears to have updated for the extended range. It shows 143 miles and 44% which calcs out to a 325 mile range.


----------



## iChris93

nonStopSwagger said:


> Whats weird is 62% of the survey on this topic says they already got the update. TeslaFi shows the update at 14.5% of all HW2.5 cars.
> 
> Is 62% of this forum actively early access or something?


Does TeslaFi show the breakdown for the Model 3? That would be a better comparison than comparing to all HW 2.5 cars.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol

iChris93 said:


> Does TeslaFi show the breakdown for the Model 3? That would be a better comparison than comparing to all HW 2.5 cars.












Check it out yourself (don't need to be a member): https://teslafi.com/software.php


----------



## Long Ranger

nonStopSwagger said:


> Me too. Whats weird is 62% of the survey on this topic says they already got the update. TeslaFi shows the update at 14.5% of all HW2.5 cars.
> 
> Is 62% of this forum actively early access or something?


We've seen that trend on many other releases as well. I think it's just that these surveys have a statistical reporting bias in favor of those who vote yes. First, people who get the update are probably more likely to read the corresponding thread. Second, people are more likely to want to say "yes I got it!" than to go through and vote no to every version they didn't get.

I suspect the entire forum population is actually much closer to the TeslaFi number than the vote results indicate.


----------



## HCD3

I wish I took a picture. After update with full 100 % charge (first time as the car was new as of last Friday) range was 323.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Long Ranger said:


> We've seen that trend on many other releases as well. I think it's just that these surveys have a statistical reporting bias in favor of those who vote yes. First, people who get the update are probably more likely to read the corresponding thread. Second, people are more likely to want to say "yes I got it!" than to go through and vote no to every version they didn't get.
> 
> I suspect the entire forum population is actually much closer to the TeslaFi number than the vote results indicate.


Right. I think the vote is there so people don't fill up the forum with posts saying they got it with no other information. Use the Teslafi.com numbers. Its at least automated and has about 0.5% of the Tesla's on there.


----------



## MacInfoSys

My RWD LR at 90% is 284. Use to be 279. I should be closer to 292-293. Didn't think I had to "calibrate" the battery as others have stated earlier....


----------



## Dave EV

Went from 2019.5.4 to 2019.5.15 last night. Download was over 300+ MB. Indicated range went from 150 - 157 miles. Extrapolating out that gives me 325 miles at 100%. May 2018 LR Model 3. Have not yet tested to see if I can tell if there's a 5% power boost yet.


----------



## NJturtlePower

FF35 said:


> My lights only flicker in cold weather.


My lights only flicker when I open my charge port via main screen when parked in my garage. Still present in 2019.5.15 for me.


----------



## ehendrix23

Rick Steinwand said:


> I did.


What version were you on before? Wondering if those with AWD and already on 2019.5.4 are getting this as well or not.


----------



## undergrove

I have AWD, was on 5.4, and just got 5.15

No indication of any changes from 5.4 in the update notes.


----------



## ehendrix23

undergrove said:


> I have AWD, was on 5.4, and just got 5.15
> 
> No indication of any changes from 5.4 in the update notes.


Did you buy AP or FSD since its price reduction?


----------



## Chris350

Looks like the majority getting the update are those who recently purchased the AP or FSD upgrades...

How any are seeing this update that either already had AP and or FSD?


----------



## Derik

Chris350 said:


> Looks like the majority getting the update are those who recently purchased the AP or FSD upgrades...
> 
> How any are seeing this update that either already had AP and or FSD?


I got the update yesterday. I bought EAP with my car and haven't bought the 2k FSD upgrade.


----------



## SoCal Cal

LR AWD w/EAP and FSD at purchase (8/18), updated yesterday from 2018.50.6


----------



## enigmata

Anyone notice a difference in power with the new update? I swear my 3LR accelerated silently from 30-50 before... now there's an audible whine and there's a gut feeling of launch now ... or is that just wishful thinking.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Chris350 said:


> Looks like the majority getting the update are those who recently purchased the AP or FSD upgrades...
> 
> How any are seeing this update that either already had AP and or FSD?


I bought EAP + FSD when I placed my order last July.


----------



## pdp1

Chris350 said:


> Looks like the majority getting the update are those who recently purchased the AP or FSD upgrades...
> 
> How any are seeing this update that either already had AP and or FSD?


I have a car from 11/2018 with EAP (no FSD), I got this update yesterday, Mar 10.


----------



## Needsdecaf

enigmata said:


> Anyone notice a difference in power with the new update? I swear my 3LR accelerated silently from 30-50 before... now there's an audible whine and there's a gut feeling of launch now ... or is that just wishful thinking.


I thought this update was also supposed to bring a 5% increase in peak power for all models.


----------



## undergrove

ehendrix23 said:


> Did you buy AP or FSD since its price reduction?


I ordered AP and FSD with the original purchase.


----------



## johnabis

Needsdecaf said:


> I thought this update was also supposed to bring a 5% increase in peak power for all models.


I don't think so. I thought the 5% more power update was supposed to come out on 3/15?


----------



## mt09

cain04 said:


> Any information on the size of the update? Thanks in advance!


I'm currently on 2018.50.6 and update just finished downloading. 620MB.


----------



## Mobile_Dev

Just upgraded took 20 min or so.


----------



## vinnie97

Finally have it as of this evening. With battery at 47% correlating with 152 miles of range, that equates to almost 323.5 miles in projected range availability at full charge. Guess I'll do a top off to verify this month.


----------



## JasonF

I just got 5.15 a few minutes ago. The range on the battery at 90% went from 279 miles to 285. Curiously, it didn't _charge_ further to reach that, so it's likely that's just a rated range difference rather than increased charge capacity.

Found one bug right away, because I got into the passenger side: The car is now _really _stubborn about turning everything off if the driver leaves and all the doors are closed. You can't even touch the screen to wake it back up. Of course you can use Keep Climate On, but the passenger isn't allowed to adjust the temperature or play music.


----------



## MelindaV

nonStopSwagger said:


> Me too. Whats weird is 62% of the survey on this topic says they already got the update. TeslaFi shows the update at 14.5% of all HW2.5 cars.
> 
> Is 62% of this forum actively early access or something?


no, teslafi records all cars (the ones that choose to report their FW), while the threads here are voluntary to click the voting buttons. Likely, there are a fair amount of people who don't open the FW threads until they get that version.


----------



## cook_diesel

JasonF said:


> I just got 5.15 a few minutes ago. The range on the battery at 90% went from 279 miles to 285. Curiously, it didn't _charge_ further to reach that, so it's likely that's just a rated range difference rather than increased charge capacity.


You may be right about the rated range theory although in another thread I was hoping for an increase in battery capacity. I say this because while my car was receiving the 5.15 update tonight the range increased by 6 miles from 71 - 77.


----------



## ironinside

Dont think so, Im EAP since 12/2018 and purchased 2k FSD 4 days ago, on AWD LR TM3, git .15 just now in NY.



Chanathan said:


> The people who haven't gotten it, did you already have EAP and/or not purchase the 2k ap package recently? I am thinking this build is for people who bought the new 2k ap.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Latest statistics from TeslaFi. Getting to be pretty widespread.


----------



## JWM3

Updated yesterday from 49.20. I feel AP auto lane change is improved. However, when on TACC, it now keeps longer distance with the car in the front, also the acceleration from stop is slower than before.


----------



## Bokonon

For anyone who likes to manually wake their car up while a mass firmware roll-out is happening, in hope of coaxing the download to start -- not that I'm speaking from personal experience or anything  -- your rain dances with the Tesla App or Alexa may be all for naught. 

I just went through another, "Don't call us, we'll call you..." firmware update, as follows:

6:00 pm - Arrived home, connected to WiFi
6:12 pm - Finished top-off charge to 50%
8:00 pm - Car fell asleep
9:45 pm - I woke the car up with the app to see if it would download anything. It didn't.
9:48 pm - Car fell back asleep
10:43 pm - Car woke up on its own and immediately downloaded 600+ MB
11:04 pm - Received software update notification 
11:39 pm - Finished installing 2019.5.15.

Maybe if I had rebooted the car at some point before 10:43 it would have triggered the update, but this isn't the first time that I've seen the car wake up on its own when its firmware-update number gets called. No human intervention required other than confirming the install.


----------



## magglass1

Just installed this on my LR RWD Model 3. Unfortunately no change in range at 80% charge -- still reading around 250mi. My car was built in April 2018. Any chance older LR RWD 3s won't get the range boost for some reason? Can LR RWD folks please post their manufacture date along with whether or not they saw an increase in range with this update?


----------



## agastya

NJturtlePower said:


> Just went 2018.50.6 > 2019.5.15 hoping it included my AP Upgrade on 3/6/19 but it did not.
> 
> Added Sentry Mode, Dog Mode, Blind Spot Chime and Folding Mirrors option from my prior update 41-days ago per TeslaFi. FYI that was my longest update interval to date since delivery in July 2018.


Curious why some Model 3s are missing the Blind Spot Chime and Sentry mode in the exact same update path?


----------



## Brentt

Just Installed on my LR and the range at 80% went from 247 to 250. I have 28,000 miles and the car was built in April 2018


----------



## agastya

All the more surprising since I do see a Sentry Mode option in the mobile app, within the controls. But no reference in any menu within the car

Edit: See below.. <thanks MelindaV> 
Chime on Blindspot and Sentry Mode are both in menus even though they don't show up in release notes.


----------



## MelindaV

agastya said:


> Curious why some Model 3s are missing the Blind Spot Chime and Sentry mode in the exact same update path?


my release notes only included Dog Mode and Location based Auto-Folding Mirrors, but in the menus both Sentry Mode and Blindspot collision warning chime are included.


----------



## magglass1

Brentt said:


> Just Installed on my LR and the range at 80% went from 247 to 250. I have 28,000 miles and the car was built in April 2018


247 to 250 is only 1% of range, so likely the result of the car charging after/during the upgrade like mine did. With 325mi range we should expect to see 260mi at 80%. Hoping folks who are seeing the new 325 range can report their manufacture date to see if there's any correlation.


----------



## ig0p0g0

LR RWD, no change in range.

I did notice that the NOA button is now “sticky.” If you turn it on for one trip, it’s already on for the next one. Minor change, but I like that.


----------



## Maynerd

Just got the update! 

Went from 203 miles to 211. Only release notes were for folding mirrors and dog mode.


----------



## Lon12

Just got track mode.


----------



## f_rogers

Just got the update tonight. To force the update, I rebooted the car (push on break pedal and push in on both wheels on steering wheel). Update came in in about 20 minutes. If you are not getting the update, try rebooting the car.


----------



## r-e-l

iChris93 said:


> I think that is what Elon said would be coming around March 15th.


Today is 3/11 ... does anyone really think there is another rollout coming on 3/15 ? more cars will get the update by 3/15 - Cant imagine new features will go out confusing everyone on what was released and what is not ... net is - they are one month behind schedule as all those features were meant to be release in Feb.


----------



## magglass1

Maynerd said:


> Just got the update!
> 
> Went from 203 miles to 211. Only release notes were for folding mirrors and dog mode.


Mind providing the manufacture date? It's very odd that some are seeing the range increase and some aren't.


----------



## Cynicl

I got the update a few hours ago, and mine is reporting 210 miles at 65% charge, which calculates to ~323 miles. I've had EAP and FSD prior to price change.

Edit: Charge report from teslafi


----------



## Viking

Got my 2019.5.15 update about 2 hours ago in the Seattle area. The update took about 25 minutes to complete. I have a dual motor, long range, awd. I’ve read on other posts besides dog mode and sentry mode and a few other things it also extends the range which I won’t know until tomorrow morning when it’s charged. I’ll comment on the range tomorrow. Hopefully everybody else is getting these updates as well. I don’t have a dog, but I have drug addicts looking to steal or damage my car if it’s not in my garage. So Sentry mode is the biggest upgrade for me I believe.


----------



## Viking

Maynerd said:


> Just got the update!
> 
> Went from 203 miles to 211. Only release notes were for folding mirrors and dog mode.


Maynerd,

Go into your main settings, go to safety and security, scroll down and you should see Sentry Mode. Let me know how it works out. Hopefully it's there! Take Care, Viking


----------



## Maynerd

magglass1 said:


> Mind providing the manufacture date? It's very odd that some are seeing the range increase and some aren't.


I forget which numbers in my vin tell me that lol. I got my car March of last year though if that helps.


----------



## iChris93

JasonF said:


> Found one bug right away, because I got into the passenger side: The car is now _really _stubborn about turning everything off if the driver leaves and all the doors are closed. You can't even touch the screen to wake it back up. Of course you can use Keep Climate On, but the passenger isn't allowed to adjust the temperature or play music.


I noticed this in 2019.5.4.


----------



## iChris93

Range increased from 220 at ~70% to 229. 06/18 build.


----------



## magglass1

Maynerd said:


> I forget which numbers in my vin tell me that lol. I got my car March of last year though if that helps.


Well that's comforting since you got your car two months before I did, and before mine was even built, and are seeing the range increase. Not sure why it's not showing for some of us.



Viking said:


> I have a dual motor, long range, awd. I've read on other posts besides dog mode and sentry mode and a few other things it also extends the range which I won't know until tomorrow morning when it's charged. I'll comment on the range tomorrow.


The range increase is only for LR RWD cars, so unfortunately this won't apply to you. But if it's really just a cosmetic change in how range is calculated like most are suggesting then you aren't really missing out.


----------



## Rye3

magglass1 said:


> 247 to 250 is only 1% of range, so likely the result of the car charging after/during the upgrade like mine did. With 325mi range we should expect to see 260mi at 80%. Hoping folks who are seeing the new 325 range can report their manufacture date to see if there's any correlation.


My June 2018 just charged to 90% after the update and is at 274 miles. Mine actually got slightly worse. I've got a road trip today and tomorrow where I'll deplete the battery. So I guess I'll see if it does some sort of rebalance after that.


----------



## Vegita2201

P3D+ in NJ
Just got the update from 2018.50.6 this morning. Not as good as the LR folks but I gained a mile. Went from 212 to 213 miles.


----------



## Mesprit87

Viking said:


> Maynerd,
> 
> Go into your main settings, go to safety and security, scroll down and you should see Sentry Mode. Let me know how it works out. Hopefully it's there! Take Care, Viking


Got 2019.5.15 from 2018.5.6 yesterday, no sign of sentry on the security page...not sure about blind spot, will need to check.
Maybe I live too far in the wood for them to bother.


----------



## Reef Club

Received 2019.5.15 early this morning. Downloaded and tested Sentry Mode in an empty parking lot. Works great. Enabled on phone and then put it in airplane mode. Walked up to car and Sentry Mode engaged and front headlights flashed. Tapped rear side window and music came on. Also received Dog Mode and updated Auto Folding side mirrors. Set them to close when garage door is open by going into Homelink. These cars are amazing.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Vegita2201 said:


> P3D+ in NJ
> Just got the update from 2018.50.6 this morning. Not as good as the LR folks but I gained a mile. Went from 212 to 213 miles.


Try some 0-60 runs.... the LR range/5% peak boost now brings the P3D down to 3.2s per Tesla.


----------



## FRC

f_rogers said:


> If you are not getting the update, try rebooting the car.


This absolutely worked for me too. THANKS.

And, hey, Welcome to TOO!!


----------



## Canuck42

Just received 5.15 this morning and my thought on V3 locations, is that current charging sites that are constantly filled would get upgraded to try and lessen wait times at that location.


----------



## GDN

Viking said:


> Got my 2019.5.15 update about 2 hours ago in the Seattle area. The update took about 25 minutes to complete. I have a dual motor, long range, awd. I've read on other posts besides dog mode and sentry mode and a few other things it also extends the range which I won't know until tomorrow morning when it's charged. I'll comment on the range tomorrow. Hopefully everybody else is getting these updates as well. I don't have a dog, but I have drug addicts looking to steal or damage my car if it's not in my garage. So Sentry mode is the biggest upgrade for me I believe.


The LR AWD does not get/have a range increase. It will remain at 310. The LR RWD gets bumped to 325.


----------



## MelindaV

Viking said:


> Got my 2019.5.15 update about 2 hours ago in the Seattle area. The update took about 25 minutes to complete. I have a dual motor, long range, awd. I've read on other posts besides dog mode and sentry mode and a few other things it also extends the range which I won't know until tomorrow morning when it's charged. I'll comment on the range tomorrow. Hopefully everybody else is getting these updates as well. I don't have a dog, but I have drug addicts looking to steal or damage my car if it's not in my garage. So Sentry mode is the biggest upgrade for me I believe.


The range increase does not seem to be available to awd cars, except Performance. So us regular dual motor cars are left out.


----------



## littlD

And some of us LR RWD owners aren't seeing it either. Honestly, since it's just an adjustment to the estimate, it's no biggie.

Only if that translates into the BMS miscalculating how much of the battery is charged, then I care.


----------



## FRC

MelindaV said:


> The range increase does not seem to be available to awd cars, except Performance. So us regular dual motor cars are left out.


I must have missed this. Performance gets a range boost? Who said? How much? I'm in the camp that believes this isn't a "true" range change, so it's pretty unimportant. But, for P to get it and not AWD makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> The range increase does not seem to be available to awd cars, except Performance.


Nope, none of the AWD cars are getting a range increase, including Performance.


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> Nope, none of the AWD cars are getting a range increase, including Performance.


There was a post I came across last night from a P listing an increase. Can't recall who that was


----------



## Dhanno

nonStopSwagger said:


> Anybody with AWD get this update?


Yes, I got the update just now. I am excited about the sentry mode. I will respond with my experience about range increase.


----------



## FRC

MelindaV said:


> There was a post I came across last night from a P listing an increase. Can't recall who that was


Yeah, I noticed one post claiming an increase from 310 t0 311 on a P. Probably meaningless. I just downloaded to my P. Pre-download charge was 77%, same at post-download. Interestingly, the car began to charge post-download even though it was still at requested charge level. But my 77% still equates to 309.


----------



## FRC

I would like to link auto-fold mirrors to homelink. Can't seem to find my way, any help?


----------



## Dhanno

JTE said:


> Interesting. Has anyone tested their 0-60 to see if it got a bump?


5% performance boost on Model 3 AWD means of 0-60 mph in 4.275 seconds instead of 4.5 seconds (0.225 seconds faster). I guess you need precision measuring mechanism to test it.


----------



## Dhanno

wst88 said:


> Is this the rollout of 5.15? Bunch of installs starting at 8:30
> View attachment 23088


Where did you get this stats? URL please.


----------



## Veedio

magglass1 said:


> Just installed this on my LR RWD Model 3. Unfortunately no change in range at 80% charge -- still reading around 250mi. My car was built in April 2018. Any chance older LR RWD 3s won't get the range boost for some reason? Can LR RWD folks please post their manufacture date along with whether or not they saw an increase in range with this update?


Mine was built in May of 2018 and I haven't seen an increase with the 5.15 update. I charge to 80% and had 397km this morning. With the increase to 523km (Telsa's metric number), it should have been more like 418km at 80%.


----------



## MelindaV

Dhanno said:


> Where did you get this stats? URL please.


this is from Teslafi.
if you don't have an account there, you can still see the latest firmware info, but all cars grouped together. when logged in, you can sort by just 3 or S&X.
https://teslafi.com/firmware/


----------



## Enginerd

FRC said:


> I would like to link auto-fold mirrors to homelink. Can't seem to find my way, any help?


Hit the Homelink icon, and at the bottom you'll find Homelink settings. For each garage door opener, there's a check box for folding the mirrors.


----------



## firedog7881

Broke the 310 barrier.


----------



## NoVa3

FRC said:


> I would like to link auto-fold mirrors to homelink. Can't seem to find my way, any help?


There is a settings option in Homelink to select auto fold for your mirrors, however, at least for me, it does not work in response to the opening and closing of your door. It appears to be location based. So, whether I enable the feature through Homelink or by selecting the pop up that appears when I manually press "Fold" on my touchscreen it all seems to just be a location based mirror fold.

I was expecting Homelink enabled to allow the mirrors to fold closed when my dood auto opens and when I leave my garage and the door auto closes for the mirrors to auto open.


----------



## FRC

Enginerd said:


> Hit the Homelink icon, and at the bottom you'll find Homelink settings. For each garage door opener, there's a check box for folding the mirrors.


Found it, thank you!


----------



## NoVa3

FRC said:


> Found it, thank you!


If either of you can make the mirrors work in response to door opening and closing, can you post back?


----------



## MelindaV

NoVa3 said:


> If either of you can make the mirrors work in response to door opening and closing, can you post back?


it is location based, not specifically homelink controlled.

for those with a tight garage, and need the mirrors folded to fit, you would not want it to unfold after in the garage and parked next to something the mirror could hit.


----------



## NoVa3

MelindaV said:


> it is location based, not specifically homelink controlled.
> 
> for those with a tight garage, and need the mirrors folded to fit, you would not want it to unfold after in the garage and parked next to something the mirror could hit.


Thanks for confirming. Would be nice if it could be linked to the door as it still requires manual unfolding when backing out of the garage.


----------



## MelindaV

NoVa3 said:


> Thanks for confirming. Would be nice if it could be linked to the door as it still requires manual unfolding when backing out of the garage.


if you back out with the mirrors unfolded, why do you need to fold them to pull in?


----------



## NoVa3

MelindaV said:


> if you back out with the mirrors unfolded, why do you need to fold them to pull in?


I auto fold going in and unfold manually after backing out once I clear my door. It would be ideal if the mirrors would auto open when I clear my door and it starts to close, which is what I assumed linking to Homelink meant when Tesla described it.

I have a narrow garage and a narrow driveway, so helpful to use the mirrors to back out of my driveway as opposed to relying exclusively on the camera.


----------



## SR22pilot

It is a challenge to rate the AWD at 310. The AWD with 19" wheels is more like 279 even though you get 310 at 100% charge. The 310 is based on the Aero wheels. The Performance is more like 275. That is why the 20" wheels are still considered optional even though they really aren't. If officially standard then Tesla might be forced to change the range rating on the Performance and that would hurt sales of their cash cow. The Performance only comes close to 310 with the Aero wheels. The LR RWD with Aeros is a different matter. It EPA tested at 334. Thus you actually stand a chance of getting 325 in the spring with no wind on level road at 60. The change to 325 is a marketing move by Tesla. It makes more people want to upgrade to the LR battery. It also makes the Model 3 look more competitive to other vehicles. Look at the energy use chart and that range estimate. It is meaningful. The 310 and 325 ranges are useless in day to day driving. I think Tesla initially derated to 310 to help AWD and Performance sales.


----------



## MelindaV

NoVa3 said:


> I auto fold going in and unfold manually after backing out once I clear my door. It would be ideal if the mirrors would auto open when I clear my door and it starts to close, which is what I assumed linking to Homelink meant when Tesla described it.
> 
> I have a narrow garage and a narrow driveway, so helpful to use the mirrors to back out of my driveway as opposed to relying exclusively on the camera.


they do unfold after a minute (or x mph).


----------



## Livein3D

Dr. Prunesquallor said:


> Just installed 5.15. Only took about 25 min. I'll go out and check the changes in a couple of hours.
> 
> Ive never been a canary, so this must be a mass roll-out.
> 
> Update from 50.6: Dog-Mode and Auto Mirror Fold.
> 
> Hey! I don't have a dog! I deserve a refund!
> 
> View attachment 22978
> 
> View attachment 22979


no.....it means you now have a reason to get a dog!! 🐶🐾. Our dog has never been in my car. I am concerned his nails will tear up the seats....and he sheds a lot....you look at him and he appears to shed right in front of you...white hair on a black interior...not happening.....he belongs to son (model S) and don't see him in that car either.


----------



## LucyferSam

Got this update this morning, and found the effects of the range change interesting... The rated number of miles changed immediately, however, I was plugged in and despite being done charging and the indicator showing that the car was fully charged to where I had it set to, it immediately started charging. I had to go to work so I only let it charge for a ~8 minutes, but it should have been long enough to put at least 1 mile of range in and there was no change in the indicated range number due to the charge. It's not conclusive by any stretch, but it seems like it's at least possible they opened up more of the battery. Need to test try to test to see what value that rated range line on the energy graph is now.


----------



## MelindaV

Livein3D said:


> no.....it means you now have a reason to get a dog!! 🐶🐾. Our dog has never been in my car. I am concerned his nails will tear up the seats....and he sheds a lot....you look at him and he appears to shed right in front of you...white hair on a black interior...not happening.....he belongs to son (model S) and don't see him in that car either.


there are back seat covers/hammocks to keep all the dog hair contained and nails off the seats & doors 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dogs-in-your-model-3.6601/


----------



## DannyHamilton

I purchased EAP when I bought the vehicle a year ago, and I have not added FSD at all. I finally received this update today. Looks like they are finally rolling it out to those of us that didn't recently upgrade?

My vehicle has been scratched twice in the past year when I wasn't around, perhaps with Sentry Mode I'll be able to identify the culprit next time and confront them.


----------



## RichEV

magglass1 said:


> Just installed this on my LR RWD Model 3. Unfortunately no change in range at 80% charge -- still reading around 250mi. My car was built in April 2018. Any chance older LR RWD 3s won't get the range boost for some reason? Can LR RWD folks please post their manufacture date along with whether or not they saw an increase in range with this update?


Updated May 2018 LR RWD 3 last night. No change in range. 93% is still 287 miles = 309 full charge.  My lifetime wh/mi (8500 miles) is only 237 so my "real" range is higher than 310 but I would sure like the range estimate to register higher.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Got the update last night and since then my charge cable will no longer release. I have to use the manual release in the trunk. Anybody else have this issue? Is there a fix?


----------



## Ze1000

r-e-l said:


> Today is 3/11 ... does anyone really think there is another rollout coming on 3/15 ? more cars will get the update by 3/15 - Cant imagine new features will go out confusing everyone on what was released and what is not ... net is - they are one month behind schedule as all those features were meant to be release in Feb.


You are probably not familiar with Tesla updates. There will always be multiple builds being deployed, in multiple stages of development. There is not many builds that go out to the whole fleet over a few days. I saw maybe two like those in the past 4 years.


----------



## iChris93

nonStopSwagger said:


> Got the update last night and since then my charge cable will no longer release. I have to use the manual release in the trunk. Anybody else have this issue? Is there a fix?


Have you been holding down the button on the charger?


----------



## gotwatt

cain04 said:


> Any information on the size of the update? Thanks in advance!


Router shows 645 MB of download for the night. coming from 2018.50.6


----------



## airbutchie

I can confirm 325 mile range for the LR Model 3's...


----------



## Ze1000

NoVa3 said:


> I auto fold going in and unfold manually after backing out once I clear my door. It would be ideal if the mirrors would auto open when I clear my door and it starts to close, which is what I assumed linking to Homelink meant when Tesla described it.
> 
> I have a narrow garage and a narrow driveway, so helpful to use the mirrors to back out of my driveway as opposed to relying exclusively on the camera.


It kinds do that. It unfolds once you start to go forward. A few seconds/feet later


----------



## nonStopSwagger

iChris93 said:


> Have you been holding down the button on the charger?


Didn't try that, just did my usual press and pull. I'll try it tonight after work.


----------



## Darrenf

NoVa3 said:


> I auto fold going in and unfold manually after backing out once I clear my door. It would be ideal if the mirrors would auto open when I clear my door and it starts to close, which is what I assumed linking to Homelink meant when Tesla described it.
> 
> I have a narrow garage and a narrow driveway, so helpful to use the mirrors to back out of my driveway as opposed to relying exclusively on the camera.


It would be nice if Tesla would roll out a feature like BMW's "auto reverse park", where the car remembers how you drove in to park and just reverses the exact same motion in order to get out. It could automatically exit your garage and driveway simply by remembering driving distance and steering angles.


----------



## Vidya

got the update this morning. installed after came to work. I change up to 80%, which is ~400km. After driving to work, usually, it shows 378km, now its showing 390km... definitely range increased to full 525km on my LR RWD.


----------



## Vidya

I have enabled sentry mode using the phone app, I will check how it's working this afternoon. pretty excited


----------



## cain04

Thanks everyone for all of the updates and replies!

I, too, have updated. Updating occured while Charging from 29% to 90%. Phone notification shows rate was 455 km at 90%. Seems to be hovering around 451/452 now. Some observations:

1) I loved not having to go to the car to turn on Sentry mode (I did it from the app)
2) There's obviously a rated inscrease for me, but it doens't seem anywhere near what was promised. Looks like I went from ~497 km of range to ~505km of range. I was hoping for around 520km, but I'll take what I can get. This is more like the range I was getting roughly went I took delivery of the car.
a) If this is the promised range increase (feels like it as I cannot imagine they would release another firmware in a couple of days, but who knows!), probably some recalibration of the battery is needed to confirm the full range of the battery now. I will wait a few more weeks charging to 90 after dropping below 10% to see what''s really happening here.
3) I haven't tested anything else out, but hoping the flickering lights of 2018.50.6 are gone and that there's continual improvements in EAP and Auto Wipers.

Question: Do you get a notification from the car when Sentry is activated or recording? It would be nice to know that if the "EYE" appears on the screen, that you get a notification on your phone.

Looking forward to hearing from other people, especially about the range!


----------



## r-e-l

Ze1000 said:


> You are probably not familiar with Tesla updates. There will always be multiple builds being deployed, in multiple stages of development. There is not many builds that go out to the whole fleet over a few days. I saw maybe two like those in the past 4 years.


no, I am not very familiar with how they roll. Got the car in December and saw one update in Jan, botch update in Feb and now this.
That being said, I am dealing a lot with software updates and roll outs ….

Its only 3 days away so I guess I will quickly learn … or not.


----------



## iChris93

cain04 said:


> hoping the flickering lights of 2018.50.6 are gone


I believe they are.


----------



## Long Ranger

Dhanno said:


> 5% performance boost on Model 3 AWD means of 0-60 mph in 4.275 seconds instead of 4.5 seconds (0.225 seconds faster). I guess you need precision measuring mechanism to test it.


I don't think it's clear yet whether the AWD is really getting this performance boost. Yes, Tesla's blog post does say that approximately 5% peak power will be added to "all Model 3 vehicles". However, if you look at the updated specs of the vehicles on the sales page, they've dropped the 0-60 times for every variant except AWD. It's still at 4.5 sec. That might be because AWD has always been software limited to differentiate it from Performance, and the software limit may be unchanged. Or maybe they just don't want to advertise the improvement. Historically, we've seen that real world numbers can be better than what Tesla advertises, so it'll be interesting to see what the before/after numbers say.


----------



## NoVa3

MelindaV said:


> they do unfold after a minute (or x mph).


I haven't sat in my car long enough to see if they unfold in that minute, but in order to get them to auto unfold sooner, I need to be in drive and moving. Still a minor improvement to have auto fold going in, but this feature does not address unfolding while in reverse either linked to the garage door closing or when you clear the location that triggers the auto fold at the outset.


----------



## Defjukie

Can anyone clarify something for me re: Sentry Mode? I went to test it after updating last night, and sure enough HAL popped up when I got close to the car. But, I then banged on the glass and got honking horn / flashing lights instead of the expected blaring music... Did I do something wrong?


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Long Ranger said:


> I don't think it's clear yet whether the AWD is really getting this performance boost. Yes, Tesla's blog post does say that approximately 5% peak power will be added to "all Model 3 vehicles". However, if you look at the updated specs of the vehicles on the sales page, they've dropped the 0-60 times for every variant except AWD. It's still at 4.5 sec. That might be because AWD has always been software limited to differentiate it from Performance, and the software limit may be unchanged. Or maybe they just don't want to advertise the improvement. Historically, we've seen that real world numbers can be better than what Tesla advertises, so it'll be interesting to see what the before/after numbers say.


Maybe somebody with draggy can do a couple of quick 0-60 runs and report back? Folks on reddit mention that the car feels faster today, FWTW.


----------



## Long Ranger

This could be my imagination, but I thought my AWD front motor whine was quieter this morning after installing this update. When driving at slower speeds (maybe 20-30 mph) I usually notice that the motor whine pulses somewhat unevenly. I didn't notice this pulsing today and the whine seemed a bit quieter. Maybe it was just a good day, but I thought it was the best the car has ever sounded.


----------



## Enginerd

firedog7881 said:


> Broke the 310 barrier.


I'm still unclear on what this actually means regarding the +5% power (or range). Did Tesla:

Unlock battery capacity (kWh)
Improve actual motor/drive efficiency (Wh/mi)
Increase max power output (kW) for top end acceleration only
Just claim a higher standard range without changing any fundamentals (like putting a sticker on a car that says "same great look, now with more horsepower!"). This seems the most likely, as it would use a new "rated Wh/mi" for calculating range from a given amount of stored energy.
If this is just un-sandbagging the original padded range estimate, then we don't really expect any change to the operation or capability of our cars, right?


----------



## Vin

Finally got the 15.5 update woohoo. I did also notice the range increase (193 miles at 60%, which should be 195 but close enough). Haven't driven it yet but I'll let you know if I notice the power increase although it was plenty
fast before.
I have a July 2018 LR RWD.


----------



## CaribbeanKing

I updated yesterday and charged my LR AWD to 100% today and it maxed out at 307. That's actually a decrease from my normal full charge (took delivery in September 2018). Definitely not a 5% increase. I even ran it down to under 10% just this past weekend. Kind of disappointed as I would have liked to see a range increase


----------



## cain04

Defjukie said:


> Can anyone clarify something for me re: Sentry Mode? I went to test it after updating last night, and sure enough HAL popped up when I got close to the car. But, I then banged on the glass and got honking horn / flashing lights instead of the expected blaring music... Did I do something wrong?


I believe it needs to detect a louder sound, more force etc. for that to trigger. I see it as minor/to moderate intrusion = the eye and recording; breaking in/other forceful acts = eye, blaring music. But I could be wrong and I don;t think many are willing to fully test out when it kicks in. I believe Tesla Raj and i1Tesla have videos covering this more in detail.


----------



## iChris93

CaribbeanKing said:


> I updated yesterday and charged my LR AWD to 100% today and it maxed out at 307. That's actually a decrease from my normal full charge (took delivery in September 2018). Definitely not a 5% increase. I even ran it down to under 10% just this past weekend. Kind of disappointed as I would have liked to see a range increase


The range increase was only for RWD.


----------



## Ze1000

r-e-l said:


> no, I am not very familiar with how they roll. Got the car in December and saw one update in Jan, botch update in Feb and now this.
> That being said, I am dealing a lot with software updates and roll outs ….
> 
> Its only 3 days away so I guess I will quickly learn … or not.


Don't worry if you don't. Nobody really knows, just get used to it.
Tesla usually releases a new build every couple of weeks which is definitely NOT the case since late December, but seems to be getting back to it. Those builds will have multiple releases based on the features they care to enable/disable based on the issues they see along its lifecycle. During that time there will be another major build or a couple. Usually we have cars spread out on multiple major builds based on location, car type, model, wind speed, mood of the developers, ....


----------



## Defjukie

cain04 said:


> I believe it needs to detect a louder sound, more force etc. for that to trigger. I see it as minor/to moderate intrusion = the eye and recording; breaking in/other forceful acts = eye, blaring music. But I could be wrong and I don;t think many are willing to fully test out when it kicks in. I believe Tesla Raj and i1Tesla have videos covering this more in detail.


I believe I fully activated it ("breaking in/other forceful acts", by your definition), but the question is why did it only activate the more traditional-sounding alarm (lights and horn blaring), rather than giving me the music?


----------



## aronth5

nonStopSwagger said:


> Got the update last night and since then my charge cable will no longer release. I have to use the manual release in the trunk. Anybody else have this issue? Is there a fix?


I used the unlock icon in the charging display which I have never needed to use or even knew it was their. I was using a charging station near work so will see what happens when I charge in my garage tonight.


----------



## SoCalWine

Jetson supposedly updated to 5.15 yesterday but I am not sure it was successful. I have no release notes, no sentry, no dog mode, no range increase...

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Mesprit87

SoCalWine said:


> Jetson supposedly updated to 5.15 yesterday but I am not sure it was successful. I have no release notes, no sentry, no dog mode, no range increase...
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


As mentionned earlier, I seemed to be only getting dog mode but after rechecking this morning I see that I missed the sentry...it's sentinelle in french. Folding mirror option is there too of course.


----------



## Achooo

MelindaV said:


> The range increase does not seem to be available to awd cars, except Performance. So us regular dual motor cars are left out.


I did not see an increase in range on my performance model 3.


----------



## Kizzy

Defjukie said:


> Can anyone clarify something for me re: Sentry Mode? I went to test it after updating last night, and sure enough HAL popped up when I got close to the car. But, I then banged on the glass and got honking horn / flashing lights instead of the expected blaring music... Did I do something wrong?


Do you think the horn was masking the sound of the music? I suspect the music will require an active data connection for streaming because in videos I've viewed, the music playing seemed a bit spotty in starting/being present (though the horn was a constant). Also, if your window is open, the music may play more quietly (I think I recall that from i1Tesla's video.)).

*Some things I noticed*
I checked my install this morning. I recall Sentry Mode being highlighted in 5.4, but it was missing from the release notes with this version.

Also, Pole Position still seems to be missing.


----------



## Quocamus

I updated my LR RWD to 5.15 over the weekend, and the charging data I have so far suggests that there is an actual increase in usable battery capacity, and it is not just a change in the display and calculation of rated miles. 

My first data point is from the "charge energy added" reported by the vehicle, read through the Tesla API using Teslafi. A sample of recent charges from before the update showed that an average of 7.2 kWh was added to get from 80% to 90% SOC in those charges. I have one sample after the update, and in the charge, it took 7.54 kWh to get from 80% to 90%. This is an increase of 4.7% in energy for 10% of the usable battery, which is close to what you would expect (310 to 325 miles is a 4.8% increase).

The second data point I have is from the ChargePoint metered EVSE that I use to charge at work. I compared kWh added (logged by ChargePoint) against rated miles added (logged in Teslafi) for the last 15 charges with this charger. The charges before the update added an average of 4.25 miles/kWh. The charge after the update added 4.27 miles/kWh which is close. If it was just a change in the constant for the calculation, this should have increased to about 4.46.

The third data point is that the rated miles/hour using this charger has remained the same after the update. I consistently got a steady 23 mi/hr which this charger before the update, and it has stayed the same after the update. This again suggests that they are not just scaling the rated miles to display a different number.

It would be interesting to see results from others who have access to a metered EVSE to see if there is a change in the actual amount of energy being added during charging.


----------



## iChris93

Kizzy said:


> Also, Pole Position still seems to be missing.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105002864898793472


----------



## JWM3

Enginerd said:


> I'm still unclear on what this actually means regarding the +5% power (or range). Did Tesla:
> 
> Unlock battery capacity (kWh)
> Improve actual motor/drive efficiency (Wh/mi)
> Increase max power output (kW) for top end acceleration only
> Just claim a higher standard range without changing any fundamentals (like putting a sticker on a car that says "same great look, now with more horsepower!"). This seems the most likely, as it would use a new "rated Wh/mi" for calculating range from a given amount of stored energy.
> If this is just un-sandbagging the original padded range estimate, then we don't really expect any change to the operation or capability of our cars, right?


Agreed. Since there is no official explanation from Tesla, I guess we need to find a way to figure that out, but I don't know how.


----------



## Kizzy

iChris93 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105002864898793472





JWM3 said:


> Agreed. Since there is no official explanation from Tesla, I guess we need to find a way to figure that out, but I don't know how.


I think I'm starting to understand what it means to feel jaded.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

FRC said:


> I would like to link auto-fold mirrors to homelink. Can't seem to find my way, any help?


Are you using homelink for your garage door? If so just turn it on. That's all I did


----------



## Shadow LI

Updated last night. Activated Sentry Mode at work to track battery usage/drain. Seeing about a mile an hour lost on sentry Mode. Anyone else tracking and seeing the same?


----------



## Bokonon

Long Ranger said:


> This could be my imagination, but I thought my AWD front motor whine was quieter this morning after installing this update. When driving at slower speeds (maybe 20-30 mph) I usually notice that the motor whine pulses somewhat unevenly. I didn't notice this pulsing today and the whine seemed a bit quieter. Maybe it was just a good day, but I thought it was the best the car has ever sounded.


I could be imagining it too, but I have the same impression.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

nonStopSwagger said:


> Didn't try that, just did my usual press and pull. I'll try it tonight after work.


Just tried again. Problem is gone. Doesn't matter if I press and hold, or press + release + pull.


----------



## Long Ranger

Tony V said:


> Updated last night. Activated Sentry Mode at work to track battery usage/drain. Seeing about a mile an hour lost on sentry Mode. Anyone else tracking and seeing the same?


Sounds about right. Here's a thread on it, data points were between 0.7 mi/hr and 1.3 mi/hr. Car doesn't sleep in Sentry.
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/sentry-mode-power-draw-test.11440/


----------



## JWardell

Enginerd said:


> I'm still unclear on what this actually means regarding the +5% power (or range). Did Tesla:
> 
> Unlock battery capacity (kWh)
> Improve actual motor/drive efficiency (Wh/mi)
> Increase max power output (kW) for top end acceleration only
> Just claim a higher standard range without changing any fundamentals (like putting a sticker on a car that says "same great look, now with more horsepower!"). This seems the most likely, as it would use a new "rated Wh/mi" for calculating range from a given amount of stored energy.
> If this is just un-sandbagging the original padded range estimate, then we don't really expect any change to the operation or capability of our cars, right?


I will be able to answer this question definitively whenever I get the update and can make a data recording and compare.


----------



## Ze1000

Tony V said:


> Updated last night. Activated Sentry Mode at work to track battery usage/drain. Seeing about a mile an hour lost on sentry Mode. Anyone else tracking and seeing the same?


Here mine with Sentry mode on.


----------



## FRC

Enginerd said:


> I'm still unclear on what this actually means regarding the +5% power (or range). Did Tesla:
> 
> Unlock battery capacity (kWh)
> Improve actual motor/drive efficiency (Wh/mi)
> Increase max power output (kW) for top end acceleration only
> Just claim a higher standard range without changing any fundamentals (like putting a sticker on a car that says "same great look, now with more horsepower!"). This seems the most likely, as it would use a new "rated Wh/mi" for calculating range from a given amount of stored energy.
> If this is just un-sandbagging the original padded range estimate, then we don't really expect any change to the operation or capability of our cars, right?


I vote #4.


----------



## Eli

FRC said:


> I vote #4.


Yeah I think it's #4. EPA documents show they lab tested the LR RWD and got ~330 something miles I believe. And Tesla actually asked to have it downrated to 310, I guess to match the AWD configuration. Now they're splitting the difference I guess and putting it at 325 miles.


----------



## LUXMAN

Just installed 5.15 this morning. Just noticed I have the grey X on the dash cam and the last file was from this morning with bad files.
I tried re formatting the drive but it doesn't work. 
Anybody else?


----------



## Ze1000

LUXMAN said:


> Just installed 5.15 this morning. Just noticed I have the grey X on the dash cam and the last file was from this morning with bad files.
> I tried re formatting the drive but it doesn't work.
> Anybody else?


This is usually a bad drive. Not related to the upgrade per se.
Dashcam pounds the drive by writing and deleting all the time.
It might be worth it to buy a high endurance flashdrive.


----------



## justaute

Long Ranger said:


> Sounds about right. Here's a thread on it, data points were between 0.7 mi/hr and 1.3 mi/hr. Car doesn't sleep in Sentry.
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/sentry-mode-power-draw-test.11440/


No wonder the phone app connects so much faster.


----------



## LUXMAN

Ze1000 said:


> This is usually a bad drive. Not related to the upgrade per se.
> Dashcam pounds the drive by writing and deleting all the time.
> It might be worth it to buy a high endurance flashdrive.


I have a real nice SanDisk one. It was working fine just yesterday . what would be a HIGH ENDURANCE drive?


----------



## nonStopSwagger

LUXMAN said:


> I have a real nice SanDisk one. It was working fine just yesterday . what would be a HIGH ENDURANCE drive?


My SanDisk was fried from dashcam last week. Lot of fakes on Amazon and/or quality is going down.


----------



## pdp1

LUXMAN said:


> I have a real nice SanDisk one. It was working fine just yesterday . what would be a HIGH ENDURANCE drive?


I noticed if I ever tripped sentry mode, it corrupted my USB drive. Granted it only happened twice in a row, which I guess could still be considered coincidence.


----------



## JML

I installed the update this morning, and from the time the update completed, for the next 58 minutes, the car saved into TeslaCam/RecentClips videos from the front camera and left and right repeater cameras. "Repeater" seems to be the name for the cameras in the side marker lights. I got a nice view of the sunrise in my garage, and the first 10 minutes or so of my commute. It stopped because the drive filled up. I didn't notice that camera stopped working on the way to work this morning, but I did see the grey-x when I got in the car to come home.

Until I pulled the drive when I got home I thought the grey-x was due to having used sentry mode, as just like everybody else in this thread, I turned it on to see what would happen. As it turns out the drive was full, so no videos were saved in sentry mode. I was charging at work at the time, so no battery drain data.

If this recording from the repeater cameras is going to be the new standard, then I'm going to need more than 8GB. That size was fine for just the front camera and a few saved clips, but an hour of three cameras recording looks to be about 7GB, which doesn't leave much head room. I deleted the excess files, replaced the drive, and the dashcam is recording again.



LUXMAN said:


> Just installed 5.15 this morning. Just noticed I have the grey X on the dash cam and the last file was from this morning with bad files.
> I tried re formatting the drive but it doesn't work.
> Anybody else?


I guess it's too late to see if your drive filled up, too. After you reformatted, did you remember to create the TeslaCam directory?


----------



## LUXMAN

JML said:


> I installed the update this morning, and from the time the update completed, for the next 58 minutes, the car saved into TeslaCam/RecentClips videos from the front camera and left and right repeater cameras. "Repeater" seems to be the name for the cameras in the side marker lights. I got a nice view of the sunrise in my garage, and the first 10 minutes or so of my commute. It stopped because the drive filled up. I didn't notice that camera stopped working on the way to work this morning, but I did see the grey-x when I got in the car to come home.
> 
> Until I pulled the drive when I got home I thought the grey-x was due to having used sentry mode, as just like everybody else in this thread, I turned it on to see what would happen. As it turns out the drive was full, so no videos were saved in sentry mode. I was charging at work at the time, so no battery drain data.
> 
> If this recording from the repeater cameras is going to be the new standard, then I'm going to need more than 8GB. That size was fine for just the front camera and a few saved clips, but an hour of three cameras recording looks to be about 7GB, which doesn't leave much head room. I deleted the excess files, replaced the drive, and the dashcam is recording again.
> 
> I guess it's too late to see if your drive filled up, too. After you reformatted, did you remember to create the TeslaCam directory?


It was not filled when I pulled it. Only had a few files. No Repeater Camera files. And I did not try Sentry mode. I just checked the drive again and the computer says the drive is fine. 
I will put some music on it and see if the car sees it as well.


----------



## Long Ranger

LUXMAN said:


> I have a real nice SanDisk one. It was working fine just yesterday . what would be a HIGH ENDURANCE drive?


You could use a high endurance SD card with a usb card reader. Those SD cards are designed with continuous video recording in mind. That's what I'm looking at now with the increased demand of 3 cameras and Sentry mode. The flash memory in flash drives isn't designed for lots of write cycles and is likely to wear out prematurely.


----------



## RichEV

I put an empty (teslacam directory only) usb in the car parked in the garage. Sentry mode OFF. An hour later I pull it out and I have an hours worth of 3-camera footage of the interior of my garage. I will try again and check partway to through to see if the car is asleep.


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> It was not filled when I pulled it. Only had a few files. No Repeater Camera files. And I did not try Sentry mode. I just checked the drive again and the computer says the drive is fine.
> I will put some music on it and see if the car sees it as well.


Ok. So it doesn't the USB music files. 
Used a cheapo flash drive and it worked right away. Saved the files that I told it too. But it still doesn't see the music like it used to. Not that I use the USB for music, but did they take that function away? It worked on the same drive before.
Anyway. My big drive works fine in the computer but doesn't look like the car likes it anymore 
Guess time for a new one


----------



## LUXMAN

RichEV said:


> I put an empty (teslacam directory only) usb in the car parked in the garage. Sentry mode OFF. An hour later I pull it out and I have an hours worth of 3-camera footage of the interior of my garage. I will try again and check partway to through to see if the car is asleep.


Hummmm, It should only record when the car is on and only the last 10 minutes. Seems things got screwed up with the new update, at least for some


----------



## Bokonon

Maybe this was addressed in an earlier 2019.x release (I had 2018.50.6 previously), and perhaps my sample size of 2 is too small, but... it seems like USB audio now resumes where it left off at the end of the previous drive...?? That would be a welcome fix.

On the other hand, I couldn't get one Slacker station to load today... Every time I tapped it, it would start playing the next station in my Favorites.


----------



## LUXMAN

Bokonon said:


> Maybe this was addressed in an earlier 2019.x release (I had 2018.50.6 previously), and perhaps my sample size of 2 is too small, but... it seems like USB audio now resumes where it left off at the end of the previous drive...?? That would be a welcome fix.
> 
> On the other hand, I couldn't get one Slacker station to load today... Every time I tapped it, it would start playing the next station in my Favorites.


So your USB audio works? Hummmmm


----------



## ChrisHH

I have formatted it even after Windows said it was okay but to no avail, always the gray X. 

Any suggestions


----------



## Bokonon

LUXMAN said:


> So your USB audio works? Hummmmm


Yup, dashcam too (though I haven't tried pulling it to look at the files).

Your case is pretty strange... at first I thought your drive had somehow become fried during the update, but your laptop can still read it without issue, so I'm stumped...


----------



## Long Ranger

LUXMAN said:


> I tried re formatting the drive but it doesn't work.


You did format as FAT32, right?


----------



## duwrkn

I had the same issue. Model 3 LR 2WD. I had to use a new 32gig drive that I had kicking around that finally worked. I originally had a 16 but changed to 32 a few weeks ago to get ready for the increase in memory needs, it worked until 2019.5.15


----------



## littlD

CaribbeanKing said:


> I updated yesterday and charged my LR AWD to 100% today and it maxed out at 307. That's actually a decrease from my normal full charge (took delivery in September 2018). Definitely not a 5% increase. I even ran it down to under 10% just this past weekend. Kind of disappointed as I would have liked to see a range increase


Don't feel alone, not all LR RWD cars are seeing an increase.

And it's just an increase in the estimate, not unlocking more range...


----------



## RichEV

RichEV said:


> I put an empty (teslacam directory only) usb in the car parked in the garage. Sentry mode OFF. An hour later I pull it out and I have an hours worth of 3-camera footage of the interior of my garage. I will try again and check partway to through to see if the car is asleep.


Same behavior again. 45 minutes of 90Mb/min 3-cam footage of my dark garage! Sentry is definitely OFF, the car didn't respond with the sentry screen when approached & jostled. Not expected behavior. Anyone else seeing this?

1 mile of range loss in the 45 minutes too. When I loaded the Tesla app before opening the car it said it was waking up.


----------



## Bokonon

ChrisHH said:


> I have formatted it even after Windows said it was okay but to no avail, always the gray X.
> Any suggestions


How big is the flash drive? Have you used Sentry mode?

@LUXMAN and a few others have reported a similar issue in the 2019.5.15 firmware thread. The exact cause(s) haven't been pinned down yet in every case, but drive size and use of Sentry Mode have been correlated to the corruption in some cases.

Prior to firmware 2019.5.4, the dashcam feature only recorded video from the main forward camera, but 2019.5.4 and later also includes video from the two repeater cameras. This means that data throughput to the drive has roughly tripled, putting more strain on the drive and requiring 3x the storage capacity. I think those two factors alone are going to lead to another wave of "gray x" reports as people update to 2019.5.15. Larger / more durable drives (or a USB SD card reader with high-speed cards) might help in these cases.

Additionally, it's possible that the initial version of Sentry Mode (or even the side-camera repeater feeds) doesn't play nice with the filesystem during shutdown, just like the initial versions of the forward dashcam. If that's the case, there's not much we can do except wait for a fix.

Just my $0.02... could be wrong. Hopefully we'll be able to spot a pattern as more reports surface.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Is there no notification of Sentry mode is activated?


----------



## LUXMAN

Long Ranger said:


> You did format as FAT32, right?


Yup, sure did. 
And cheapie drive works but not for audio. 
I have rebooted multiple times. So I guess I will see what it does in the morning after a good sleep.


----------



## Rotte

Does anybody get a chime when you put your blinker on to change lanes and a vehicle is detected beside you? I got the red line and the car icon turned red but no chime.


----------



## KFORE

I also did not receive a range bump (LR RWD - VIN: 23xxx). Since I think it's cosmetic, I am not too disappointed, but I would have preferred to see the bump.


----------



## LUXMAN

Well my 64GB drive was working fine til the update today. Even tho my computer says it’s fine, the grey X won’t go away. 
I reformatted in FAT32 and no luck. 
I grabbed a cheap 2GB drive I had and it works fine. So I guess I need a new big drive. 
I also put some music in both drives but the car won’t see the music. 
Maybe after a good sleep it will work tomorrow.


----------



## aronth5

littlD said:


> Don't feel alone, not all LR RWD cars are seeing an increase.
> 
> And it's just an increase in the estimate, not unlocking more range...


Not every RWD LR owners, my miles charging at 80% went down to 241 miles. I am going to try a full reboot and see what happens. If unsuccessful I will try a charge from 20% SOC.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Rotte said:


> Does anybody get a chime when you put your blinker on to change lanes and a vehicle is detected beside you? I got the red line and the car icon turned red but no chime.


Chime only happens when you move toward the cars.


----------



## FRC

Needsdecaf said:


> Is there no notification of Sentry mode is activated?


In the app, if sentry mode is on, it will say "sentry mode active" under controls.


----------



## Ze1000

Needsdecaf said:


> Chime only happens when you move toward the cars.


I agree with this statement. The notes on the blind spot chime says that it chimes when trying to move and a collision is imminent


----------



## MelindaV

Rotte said:


> Does anybody get a chime when you put your blinker on to change lanes and a vehicle is detected beside you? I got the red line and the car icon turned red but no chime.


you have to be moving toward the car, not just have it next to you for the alert to sound


----------



## MelindaV

how is every single post here not raving about the set speed staying where you set it when you steer out of autosteer?!! that is the best revert-to-what-it-used-to-do update ever!


----------



## iChris93

MelindaV said:


> how is every single post here not raving about the set speed staying where you set it when you steer out of autosteer?!! that is the best revert-to-what-it-used-to-do update ever!


Sorry Melinda, I had it in an earlier update so I forgot to cheer for it here!


----------



## MelindaV

iChris93 said:


> Sorry Melinda, I had it in an earlier update so I forgot to cheer for it here!


you should from here on out with every update that it remains in!


----------



## MelindaV

also, this update to date has been the only one I've had any significant vampire drain. On an average work day (car is parked 9-10 hours without moving) it loses 1-2 miles of range. Today it has already dropped 10.5 miles and have just woken it up to pre-heat it, but no other poking it all day. (also noticed after the update last night, it dropped about 10 miles over night).


----------



## msjulie

Hmm so far so good here.. Sentry mode on for the duration of a movie (2hours) last night and still seems ok, at least the little red dot is there.. on 5.15 firmware also..


----------



## NoVa3

I’m noticing the same thing. My bump to 325 is being eroded and then some by vampire drain while parked in my garage.


----------



## FRC

Sentry mode will cost you 1+ mph.


----------



## Michel Contant

Got the update yesterday seems like my km is now up to 510km instead of the 523 on the web site . Should I just reboot just in case?


----------



## GDN

I used NOA on the way home today. It took my exit/freeway transition better than it ever has before. I didn't dial the speed down and I didn't take over. Also they must have turned the external speakers down because the time I looked at the screen the cars around me were not dancing at a stoplight. They were very still just sitting there, big improvement.


----------



## Bokonon

GDN said:


> I used NOA on the way home today. It took my exit/freeway transition better than it ever has before. I didn't dial the speed down and I didn't take over.


+1 to this.

After the last map update (on 50.6), I successfully used NOA on a collector-distributor off-ramp that it couldn't previous navigate (it always wanted to take the wrong lane at each fork). Although it did not take the final fork to the exit I needed, it was a significant improvement.

I'm wondering whether the less jiggly cars (which I noticed today too) mean the neural net has been updated in a way that would help NOA "improvise" better on oddly-shaped exits...Haven't had a chance to try it out yet. An update there combined with better maps would be most welcome.


----------



## MelindaV

FRC said:


> Sentry mode will cost you 1+ mph.


I've not turned on Sentry and still losing 1 per hour.


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> I've not turned on Sentry and still losing 1 per hour.


I turned Sentry on today in a secured parking lot just because I could. No need for it on a daily basis. I'll leave it off tomorrow and try to check the range by the end of the day, or I guess of course, just check Teslafi at the end of the day.


----------



## ChiTesla

Long Ranger said:


> I don't think it's clear yet whether the AWD is really getting this performance boost. Yes, Tesla's blog post does say that approximately 5% peak power will be added to "all Model 3 vehicles". However, if you look at the updated specs of the vehicles on the sales page, they've dropped the 0-60 times for every variant except AWD. It's still at 4.5 sec. That might be because AWD has always been software limited to differentiate it from Performance, and the software limit may be unchanged. Or maybe they just don't want to advertise the improvement. Historically, we've seen that real world numbers can be better than what Tesla advertises, so it'll be interesting to see what the before/after numbers say.


I logged onto M3OC just for this reason. I updated this morning and thought that there was a noticeable increase in acceleration. Nothing scientific, just felt much faster. The weather here in Chicago was about 15 degrees warmer than anytime in the last few months and it was sunny. Would the temperature have anything to do with the acceleration?


----------



## 808granato

Just updated to 2019.5.15 from 2018.5.6(?). Purchased 12/2018 with only EAP. Haven't bought the FSD (yet). Dog mode and mirrors only, not sure about the range increase. I think I have AP2.5 because I have a dashcam. Is this true?


----------



## Tesla blue Y

808granato said:


> Just updated to 2019.5.15 from 2018.5.6(?). Purchased 12/2018 with only EAP. Haven't bought the FSD (yet). Dog mode and mirrors only, not sure about the range increase. I think I have AP2.5 because I have a dashcam. Is this true?


I maybe incorrect but I believe all the Model 3's have AP2.5 available if you purchased EAP.


----------



## MelindaV

808granato said:


> Just updated to 2019.5.15 from 2018.5.6(?). Purchased 12/2018 with only EAP. Haven't bought the FSD (yet). Dog mode and mirrors only, not sure about the range increase. I think I have AP2.5 because I have a dashcam. Is this true?


all Model 3s have AP2.5 to date.


----------



## TeslaM3-KT

Read through the thread and it really does seem like the range bump is all over the place. I normally charged my car up to 90% today after receiving the update and saw 280 miles. It has normally been 279 before 5.15. I guess it's something, but was expecting more and am debating if I should try charging it all the way up to 100% tomorrow.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Rotte said:


> Does anybody get a chime when you put your blinker on to change lanes and a vehicle is detected beside you? I got the red line and the car icon turned red but no chime.





Needsdecaf said:


> Chime only happens when you move toward the cars.





Ze1000 said:


> I agree with this statement. The notes on the blind spot chime says that it chimes when trying to move and a collision is imminent





MelindaV said:


> you have to be moving toward the car, not just have it next to you for the alert to sound


I can confirm this behavior from personal experience. I stupidly signaled a lane change today, and JUST started to move over, when the car beeped and I corrected without incident. I can't say whether it saved me from an accident, but a VERY welcome addition to the feature set. I usually have my eyes on the road so I don't see the visual cues. Or in this case, the car hanging out in my blind spot!


----------



## jmmdownhil

TeslaM3-KT said:


> Read through the thread and it really does seem like the range bump is all over the place. I normally charged my car up to 90% today after receiving the update and saw 280 miles. It has normally been 279 before 5.15. I guess it's something, but was expecting more and am debating if I should try charging it all the way up to 100% tomorrow.


Also got 5.15 today, and charged to 90% and got 292 miles of range. Previously 90% = 279 miles. So, it appears to now have 325 @ 100%. The real question now is this 'real' range, or 'smoke & mirrors' range? ( as asked in previous posts)
Haven't checked any change in vampire drain yet.


----------



## RichEV

MelindaV said:


> I've not turned on Sentry and still losing 1 per hour.


Do you have a dashcam usb in place? (of course you do). Try removing it when you are parked (without sentry mode on) to see if the drain stops. That seems to have worked for me.

Also, check that usb to see if it has been recording long after parking.


----------



## MelindaV

RichEV said:


> Do you have a dashcam usb in place? (of course you do). Try removing it when you are parked (without sentry mode on) to see if the drain stops. That seems to have worked for me.
> 
> Also, check that usb to see if it has been recording long after parking.


my dashcam (blackvue) runs off its own battery.
The onboard Tesla dashcam only had recordings from when I was in the car. (but love that it now makes folders for recent, saved and dates!)

Also, according to Teslafi's raw data, the car is sleeping like most any other day as well, so it is not sitting awake all day instead of napping.


----------



## RichEV

MelindaV said:


> my dashcam (blackvue) runs off its own battery.
> The onboard Tesla dashcam only had recordings from when I was in the car. (but love that it now makes folders for recent, saved and dates!)


It is fascinating how much difference there can be between different cars on the same firmware. When I put the usb back in it starts recording and continues recording, and also starts draining 1 mile per hour. (only since 5.15). I will test it again now.


----------



## EV Dr.

My 32GB drive stopped working also. I removed it, just erased the files (didn't reformat), plugged it in and it worked fine.


----------



## magglass1

So it seems the dashcam now records 1 hour of history as opposed to the previous 10 minutes. With 30MB clips from three cameras, this totals 5.4GB. With saved clips (10 minutes) taking up 900MB each, you'll quickly run out of space on an 8GB drive. My 32GB drive should be plenty, but I have a feeling I'll be reviewing and deleting saved clips more frequently than I used to. It would be nice if the car could display % usage and/or remaining space for the flash drive, or warn when getting low.

I caught two clips today of people checking out my Model 3 while it was sitting in the parking lot with sentry mode activated. One thing I noticed is that the right repeater footage frequently seems to be missing with the saved clips for only that camera being 0 bytes in size; or sometimes the right repeater clips are corrupt with skips and ghosting. This only seems to affect sentry mode and not the hour's worth of recent clips. Not sure what the cause is or why this is localized to the right repeater, but some of my guesses are:

1) Higher temperature in the car affecting the flash drive while parked and right repeater clip is written last out of the three?
2) To keep power consumption at ~1 mph while in sentry mode, the computer is clocked down, resulting in lower performance and occasional hiccups while writing or encoding clips
3) Some issue with the right repeater camera hardware that only manifests while in sentry mode

Has anyone else experienced corruption like this with their saved sentry mode clips?


----------



## MelindaV

It always has done the last hour (saves 10 minutes when tapping the cam icon).


----------



## r-e-l

got the update as well. only one short drive but it feels 
a) slower AP acceleration - I might not be using the right terms so the scenario is : I active cruise control, stand behind a car in a traffic light, when the car in font of me starts to move, the car takes longer to catch up with the speed. its seems to accelerate slower
b) in addition to slower acceleration (maybe to help the battery numbers) - its seems to maintain bigger space between my car and the one in front of me.

question on Sentry - I saw it turned on when I got close to the car (without keys or phone) and the screen showed what its supposed to show however … there is no notification in the app that sentry was activated. Arent we supposed to get notification and maybe even, if the gods will agree, a picture of what is happening?
Am I missing something? is there an app update as well? (mine is 3.8.2)


----------



## TheHairyOne

Thumb drives don't have controllers as sophisticated as SSDs with smart and ware leveling. I strongly suggest using a $100 or so SSD with two paritions, separating music from camera. Ext4 for music if you have a Linux machine available, fingers crossed that Tesla supports ext4 for the camera someday.

My car stopped having the media induced black screen issues after I switched to a SSD. My old USB stick would overheat and crashs media features until I reset. Another brand didn't overheat but it still black screened.

With Linux theres a util called badblocks which can be used to perform device level patterned writes, to detect bad blocks. Its intrusive and wipes your file system, but will confirm your suspiscion that issues are related to bad blocks. At which point I trash the device. With a SSD each physical erase block is aged evenly, with new data written to the youngest blocks first. Amazon has usb to sata cables for $4. Plus you can easily get 240GB-1TB for pretty cheap and hold tons of lossless flac audio files that sound great in the Tesla. Even better than the streaming audio quality. I havn't found a good surround test file yet, they don't seem to separate the channels in the car correctly. Not sure if this is the car or the test files I found. (Separate subject but good info if you start packing that new ssd full of content. The flacc files sound amazing.


----------



## Sjohnson20

I charged to 100% and it says 318 miles of range.


----------



## Mike

NoVa3 said:


> I was expecting Homelink enabled to allow the mirrors to fold closed when my dood auto opens and when I leave my garage and the door auto closes for the mirrors to auto open.


Just like I wish Homelink could be used to automatically turn off walk away lock when using my own garage.....and turning it back on when leaving the garage.


----------



## iChris93

ig0p0g0 said:


> I did notice that the NOA button is now "sticky." If you turn it on for one trip, it's already on for the next one. Minor change, but I like that.


This is not my experience.


----------



## Scubastevo80

magglass1 said:


> So it seems the dashcam now records 1 hour of history as opposed to the previous 10 minutes. With 30MB clips from three cameras, this totals 5.4GB. With saved clips (10 minutes) taking up 900MB each, you'll quickly run out of space on an 8GB drive. My 32GB drive should be plenty, but I have a feeling I'll be reviewing and deleting saved clips more frequently than I used to. It would be nice if the car could display % usage and/or remaining space for the flash drive, or warn when getting low.
> 
> I caught two clips today of people checking out my Model 3 while it was sitting in the parking lot with sentry mode activated. One thing I noticed is that the right repeater footage frequently seems to be missing with the saved clips for only that camera being 0 bytes in size; or sometimes the right repeater clips are corrupt with skips and ghosting. This only seems to affect sentry mode and not the hour's worth of recent clips. Not sure what the cause is or why this is localized to the right repeater, but some of my guesses are:
> 
> 1) Higher temperature in the car affecting the flash drive while parked and right repeater clip is written last out of the three?
> 2) To keep power consumption at ~1 mph while in sentry mode, the computer is clocked down, resulting in lower performance and occasional hiccups while writing or encoding clips
> 3) Some issue with the right repeater camera hardware that only manifests while in sentry mode
> 
> Has anyone else experienced corruption like this with their saved sentry mode clips?


My 8gb usb worked fine up until I installed the new update last night. As soon as I got in the car, the grey/black X was there indicating the usb was not recording. I wiped it last night and this morning when I reinstalled, it was more of the same. I'll have to upgrade to a larger/better USB drive.


----------



## WyeRiver

Got the updated yesterday afternoon (on east coast). Activated sentry mode over night and woke up to “charging started” alerts every hour on the hour. Car was plugged in all night and looks to drop 1% per hour causing charging to kick in and begin again every hour. Anyone else experiencing the same thing? Seems to be a large use of power running sentry mode which will greatly limit when I decide to activate.


----------



## Trevlan

Yes, exact same thing for me, clips corrupted, bad ghosting. I chalk it up to still being in a testing faze and an update will come along. Better than nothing I guess.



magglass1 said:


> So it seems the dashcam now records 1 hour of history as opposed to the previous 10 minutes. With 30MB clips from three cameras, this totals 5.4GB. With saved clips (10 minutes) taking up 900MB each, you'll quickly run out of space on an 8GB drive. My 32GB drive should be plenty, but I have a feeling I'll be reviewing and deleting saved clips more frequently than I used to. It would be nice if the car could display % usage and/or remaining space for the flash drive, or warn when getting low.
> 
> I caught two clips today of people checking out my Model 3 while it was sitting in the parking lot with sentry mode activated. One thing I noticed is that the right repeater footage frequently seems to be missing with the saved clips for only that camera being 0 bytes in size; or sometimes the right repeater clips are corrupt with skips and ghosting. This only seems to affect sentry mode and not the hour's worth of recent clips. Not sure what the cause is or why this is localized to the right repeater, but some of my guesses are:
> 
> 1) Higher temperature in the car affecting the flash drive while parked and right repeater clip is written last out of the three?
> 2) To keep power consumption at ~1 mph while in sentry mode, the computer is clocked down, resulting in lower performance and occasional hiccups while writing or encoding clips
> 3) Some issue with the right repeater camera hardware that only manifests while in sentry mode
> 
> Has anyone else experienced corruption like this with their saved sentry mode clips?


----------



## Love

ChiTesla said:


> I logged onto M3OC just for this reason. I updated this morning and thought that there was a noticeable increase in acceleration. Nothing scientific, just felt much faster. The weather here in Chicago was about 15 degrees warmer than anytime in the last few months and it was sunny. Would the temperature have anything to do with the acceleration?


I know that with warmer temps, we don't get the snowflake symbol which means that more of our battery/car power is available to us right away, so that could be the answer. I'll have to pay attention these next few days as I just got the update as well and we're finally having a few days in a row of warming temps.


----------



## jackhodges

I have a Sandisk iXpand 32GB and the same corruption happened when I updated to 2019.5.15. Reformatted, added back the TeslaCam folder and it started working again. It was strange that, from what I could see before I reformatted, I could access all of the files on the device from my Mac and on my iPhone.


----------



## MelindaV

ok - here's an oddity that I've not noticed previously (but also have not been looking for either).

as mentioned yesterday, the night after the update and during the day yesterday my range was going down about 1 mile per hour (without using Sentry) adding up to just over 20 miles of loss between overnight and while parked at work.
Looking at it this morning it went up a couple miles without charging.
Parked at 7:15pm with 156.4 miles of range
at midnight it was at 159.1 miles of range
at 5am before starting to charge it was at 159.3


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Got that update yesterday on my m3 LR rwd. At 90% of charge was used to get 445 km. Now I got 465 km. So yes I got more theorical range.


----------



## magglass1

r-e-l said:


> question on Sentry - I saw it turned on when I got close to the car (without keys or phone) and the screen showed what its supposed to show however … there is no notification in the app that sentry was activated. Arent we supposed to get notification and maybe even, if the gods will agree, a picture of what is happening?
> Am I missing something? is there an app update as well? (mine is 3.8.2)


No, you only get notified if the alarm gets triggered due to glass breaking or whatever else may set it off. However, if it detects motion and turns on the screen it saves the last 10 minutes of recordings to the USB stick so you can review them later. This is a welcome feature, but will likely result in a lot of extra storage usage and time spent reviewing footage to see if it was triggered by someone that hit my car with their door or just someone walking by in a busy parking lot.

Does anyone know of any apps (for Windows or Linux) we could use to play back all three camera feeds at once and in sync? This would make reviewing clips much easier. I wonder if Tesla would ever build review capability into the car itself...


----------



## FRC

MelindaV said:


> ok - here's an oddity that I've not noticed previously (but also have not been looking for either).
> 
> as mentioned yesterday, the night after the update and during the day yesterday my range was going down about 1 mile per hour (without using Sentry) adding up to just over 20 miles of loss between overnight and while parked at work.
> Looking at it this morning it went up a couple miles without charging.
> Parked at 7:15pm with 156.4 miles of range
> at midnight it was at 159.1 miles of range
> at 5am before starting to charge it was at 159.3


Odd indeed. And you're AWD, right? Might not be enough change to alter %charge, but did you do an extrapolation to see what full charge would be?


----------



## Needsdecaf

FRC said:


> In the app, if sentry mode is on, it will say "sentry mode active" under controls.


So without checking the app, I'll have no way of knowing?



magglass1 said:


> No, you only get notified if the alarm gets triggered due to glass breaking or whatever else may set it off. However, if it detects motion and turns on the screen it saves the last 10 minutes of recordings to the USB stick so you can review them later. This is a welcome feature, but will likely result in a lot of extra storage usage and time spent reviewing footage to see if it was triggered by someone that hit my car with their door or just someone walking by in a busy parking lot.
> 
> Does anyone know of any apps (for Windows or Linux) we could use to play back all three camera feeds at once and in sync? This would make reviewing clips much easier. I wonder if Tesla would ever build review capability into the car itself...


Search the threads, someone wrote a code to do this.

Found it.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dashcam-video-script.11481/#post-208235


----------



## SR22pilot

CaribbeanKing said:


> I updated yesterday and charged my LR AWD to 100% today and it maxed out at 307. That's actually a decrease from my normal full charge (took delivery in September 2018). Definitely not a 5% increase. I even ran it down to under 10% just this past weekend. Kind of disappointed as I would have liked to see a range increase


OK, everyone listen up. The 5% is power which is not the same as range. It just means they increased the maximum allowed current to the motor by 5%. For example, there is no difference between the motor in a Performance vs. an AWD. An AWD can be made to accelerate like a Performance via software. There are other differences such as brakes, suspension and wheels but the motors are the same. This 5% change doesn't affect range but should affect max acceleration. I am not even sure the 5% is in this update. The "range" for the LR RWD cars is. Both of my cars have the update now (one LR RWD the other AWD on 19").

Now to range. The range increase is only for the LR RWD. It is just a difference in the number shown on the screen and is not a real range increase. If Tesla had unlocked battery capacity then it would affect all LR battery cars. It does not. If the motor was being driven in a more efficient manner it would affect all cars. It does not. The EPA test on the LR RWD came out at 334 and Tesla sandbagged down to 310 for marketing reasons. Those marketing reasons have changed so they have upped the number to 325. They could have gone to 334. However, that would make not only the AWD and Performance (higher margins) look bad but even the Model S 100D.

For those getting 318 etc. my LR RWD has always gone to 310 previously but my AWD initially went to 308 and has sometimes calculated out more like 305. It may need calibrating. It hasn't been enough of a difference to be a problem. There is a Like Tesla video on range loss due to battery miscalbration.


----------



## md_m3

I got this update and based on my own observations as well as what I've read I'm very confident that the increased range came from unlocking miles that were always available but below 0.

First, the EPA test (where model 3 got 335 miles) doesn't care less about what the guage says. It is run until it cuts off or is unable to keep the set speed. Early testers who ran it dry got a lot of miles below 0, indicating that 25 of the 325 (335-310) were below 0.

After getting this update there are 3 main theories of where range came from:

They came from the bottom (below 0).
They came from the top (redefined 100% to be higher state of charge)
They came from changing the efficiency measure (wh/mile)
For option 1, there is no evidence to refute it. If someone were to drive it down to 0 and report how much is left below 0 decreased by about 15 miles then its 100% explained.
For option 2 (redefine 100% to higher SoC), people who had car charged to their set point, did the update, then observed how much more it charged, it should pull 3-4 more kwh from the wall after the update. This is not observed. 
For option 3, you'd observe a similar (5%) increase in charge rate at the same voltage/amps. I personally observed exactly the same charge rate in mph down to the tenth (as seen on teslafi).

Thus all oberservations support #1 (and so far didn't find any that refute it). Thus be more careful if you get near 0 because you are taking the battery to a lower SoC than before (very low SoC is bad for rechargable batteries). My own theory is that tesla saw this almost never happen so there is more marketing value bumping up the range compared to reserving more limp-to-a-charger space at the bottom.


----------



## MelindaV

FRC said:


> Odd indeed. And you're AWD, right? Might not be enough change to alter %charge, but did you do an extrapolation to see what full charge would be?


yes, AWD. Teslafi raw data at times it shows percentages (when awake or trying to sleep) it starts at 51% and goes to 52%, so it was showing change in the percentage as well as the actual miles of range. Miles I noted are given at the start and end of different events (drive/park/sleep/charge) in Teslafi's summary. 
extrapolated, it is still where I've been - around 308.


----------



## MelindaV

md_m3 said:


> I got this update and based on my own observations as well as what I've read I'm very confident that the increased range came from unlocking miles that were always available but below 0.
> 
> First, the EPA test (where model 3 got 335 miles) doesn't care less about what the guage says. It is run until it cuts off or is unable to keep the set speed. Early testers who ran it dry got a lot of miles below 0, indicating that 25 of the 325 (335-310) were below 0.
> 
> After getting this update there are 3 main theories of where range came from:
> 
> They came from the bottom (below 0).
> They came from the top (redefined 100% to be higher state of charge)
> They came from changing the efficiency measure (wh/mile)
> For option 1, there is no evidence to refute it. If someone were to drive it down to 0 and report how much is left below 0 decreased by about 15 miles then its 100% explained.
> 
> For option 2 (redefine 100% to higher SoC), people who had car charged to their set point, did the update, then observed how much more it charged, it should pull 3-4 more kwh from the wall after the update. This is not observed.
> For option 3, you'd observe a similar (5%) increase in charge rate at the same voltage/amps. I personally observed exactly the same charge rate in mph down to the tenth (as seen on teslafi).
> 
> Thus all oberservations support #1 (and so far didn't find any that refute it). Thus be more careful if you get near 0 because you are taking the battery to a lower SoC than before (very low SoC is bad for rechargable batteries). My own theory is that tesla saw this almost never happen so there is more marketing value bumping up the range compared to reserving more limp-to-a-charger space at the bottom.


I think it is more to do with how Tesla is calculating what the optimum (rated) range should be than any actual capacity available in the cells. (your option 3). meaning a Model 3 RWD that previously could maintain the rated range of 310 likely will not be able to do the same at the new rated range without changing driving style.

I expect we will see people report that while they previously could show 100% efficiency, may now be at 95% efficiency. or those that were always over would now be at 100%. those always well under 100%, will be even further under.
In other words, its just a number and IRL doesn't make a difference if it says you can travel 310 or 510 if your driving efficiency always gains you 315 miles


----------



## BobThe

First post as M3 owner! Yay.

Anyway, I received the update yesterday morning. It had been on 2018.50.6 I believe. After the update I noticed a few things.

-USB Music picked up where if left off which is nice.

-My dashcam went to a gray x and wouldn't come up. When I connected it to my PC, it said it was corrupted and I repaired it. I put it back in the car and it still would not go back to red. I thought it might be because it's a cheep USB from a bulk purchase on Amazon and maybe it didn't have the throughput to be able handle the additional load with the side camera now added. I had a fast micro SD from another now retired dashcam that was 64GB. I destroyed the partition and created a 32GB partition and formatted it at 32GB. I then created the folder and it has been working as expected.

-This one has me a bit bothered. I have a Uniden DFR7 radar detector connected to the power outlet in the center console. Prior to the update, it would power off when the rest of the interior went to sleep. I believe the owners manual says this is the way it is supposed to operate as well. I am not sure what stage of sleeping that is mind you since I think there are multiple levels. I kept an eye on it on and off all day yesterday with a few drives and it stayed on the entire day. Sometime last evening it turned off all this while I had the car plugged in when I was home. This morning I went to unplug it and it wouldn't respond to me pressing or pressing and holding the unlock button on the charger. I opened up the door and the radar detector and the rest of the car woke back up again and it let me unlock and remove the charger. Does anyone know of a setting to turn that power port off when the rest of the interior goes to sleep? I sent an email to Tesla support and have yet to hear back.

Also after the "harder" sleep, my USB music had an error loading. It is connected to a USB hub on the left USB port along with the USB lightning cable for the phone tray. I did the both steering wheel push reset and that came back. I have also switched my DFR7 to battery saver mode on so hopefully it shuts itself off after a while and will turn back on when I leave. I know if I have to turn it back on every time I get in the car, I will forget and get myself a ticket.


----------



## magglass1

SR22pilot said:


> Now to range. The range increase is only for the LR RWD. It is just a difference in the number shown on the screen and is not a real range increase. If Tesla had unlocked battery capacity then it would affect all LR battery cars. It does not.


If this is the case, then why are some folks with LR RWD cars seeing the increase but some, such as myself, aren't? My guess is either some difference in the batteries between cars or a software bug.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

My AWD car feels faster after this update. Not sure if it's just my imagination. Tesla tells me it's getting more power, so it must be faster.

Anyone else feel like their car got faster?


----------



## MelindaV

BobThe said:


> First post as M3 owner! Yay.
> 
> Anyway, I received the update yesterday morning. It had been on 2018.50.6 I believe. After the update I noticed a few things.
> 
> -USB Music picked up where if left off which is nice.
> 
> -My dashcam went to a gray x and wouldn't come up. When I connected it to my PC, it said it was corrupted and I repaired it. I put it back in the car and it still would not go back to red. I thought it might be because it's a cheep USB from a bulk purchase on Amazon and maybe it didn't have the throughput to be able handle the additional load with the side camera now added. I had a fast micro SD from another now retired dashcam that was 64GB. I destroyed the partition and created a 32GB partition and formatted it at 32GB. I then created the folder and it has been working as expected.
> 
> -This one has me a bit bothered. I have a Uniden DFR7 radar detector connected to the power outlet in the center console. Prior to the update, it would power off when the rest of the interior went to sleep. I believe the owners manual says this is the way it is supposed to operate as well. I am not sure what stage of sleeping that is mind you since I think there are multiple levels. I kept an eye on it on and off all day yesterday with a few drives and it stayed on the entire day. Sometime last evening it turned off all this while I had the car plugged in when I was home. This morning I went to unplug it and it wouldn't respond to me pressing or pressing and holding the unlock button on the charger. I opened up the door and the radar detector and the rest of the car woke back up again and it let me unlock and remove the charger. Does anyone know of a setting to turn that power port off when the rest of the interior goes to sleep? I sent an email to Tesla support and have yet to hear back.
> 
> Also after the "harder" sleep, my USB music had an error loading. It is connected to a USB hub on the left USB port along with the USB lightning cable for the phone tray. I did the both steering wheel push reset and that came back. I have also switched my DFR7 to battery saver mode on so hopefully it shuts itself off after a while and will turn back on when I leave. I know if I have to turn it back on every time I get in the car, I will forget and get myself a ticket.


welcome! 
the 12v power turns off when the car goes to sleep. typically, (if not using Sentry) it will sleep after 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## SR22pilot

magglass1 said:


> If this is the case, then why are some folks with LR RWD cars seeing the increase but some, such as myself, aren't? My guess is either some difference in the batteries between cars or a software bug.


My vote is for a bug. What people still keep missing is that the battery packs and rear motors are the same in all LR cars. A change affecting the battery pack would be reflected across all cars with LR packs. Similarly, ALL cars would see a change in rear motor efficiency.


----------



## ateslik

ever since this update charging is tripping the 60A breaker to my Tesla charger. Every night I'm getting "charge interrupted" and have to re-flip the breaker in the morning. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> ok - here's an oddity that I've not noticed previously (but also have not been looking for either).
> 
> as mentioned yesterday, the night after the update and during the day yesterday my range was going down about 1 mile per hour (without using Sentry) adding up to just over 20 miles of loss between overnight and while parked at work.
> Looking at it this morning it went up a couple miles without charging.
> Parked at 7:15pm with 156.4 miles of range
> at midnight it was at 159.1 miles of range
> at 5am before starting to charge it was at 159.3


I did not turn Sentry mode on today and will do my best to not wake the car, then check when I leave if I have any phantom drain at all. LR AWD.



nonStopSwagger said:


> My AWD car feels faster after this update. Not sure if it's just my imagination. Tesla tells me it's getting more power, so it must be faster.
> 
> Anyone else feel like their car got faster?


There are no confirmations that that the power increase has been added. Believed to be coming after the 15th per an Elon tweet, possible the next SW update (after 5.15). You could have it, not saying you don't, but non official word it is in the SW and no reports with Dragy or other more official timed runs.


----------



## iChris93

SR22pilot said:


> My vote is for a bug. What people still keep missing is that the battery packs and rear motors are the same in all LR cars. A change affecting the battery pack would be reflected across all cars with LR packs. Similarly, ALL cars would see a change in rear motor efficiency.


That's assuming Tesla applied the same thing to all LR versions. They could easily apply something just to the RWD version. I don't know why they would, but it's possible.


----------



## GDN

Rainy wet commute in Dallas this morning. It was dark again after the time change, I believe the wipers are improved on this release. They did a much better job for me, wiping more often. City streets it was more frequent "intermittent" wiping on the the Tollway it was on all the time and as rain picked up they went up to the higher speed. Any other noticed wiper improvements?  or changes?


----------



## BobThe

MelindaV said:


> welcome!
> the 12v power turns off when the car goes to sleep. typically, (if not using Sentry) it will sleep after 5 or 10 minutes.


My car has been plugged in and parked in my garage for about 1.5 hours now and my radar detector is still on. That only started after the 2019.5.15 update.


----------



## MelindaV

ateslik said:


> ever since this update charging is tripping the 60A breaker to my Tesla charger. Every night I'm getting "charge interrupted" and have to re-flip the breaker in the morning. Anyone else seeing this?


I would expect this is a coincidence. If you are using the mobile connector, make sure the connection the plug is making to the wall outlet is solid, and the adaptor plug is firmly connected at the cord's box thing.


----------



## MelindaV

GDN said:


> Rainy wet commute in Dallas this morning. It was dark again after the time change, I believe the wipers are improved on this release. They did a much better job for me, wiping more often. City streets it was more frequent "intermittent" wiping on the the Tollway it was on all the time and as rain picked up they went up to the higher speed. Any other noticed wiper improvements? or changes?


elon tweeted last week that the fw going out would improve the wipers


----------



## MelindaV

BobThe said:


> My car has been plugged in and parked in my garage for about 1.5 hours now and my radar detector is still on. That only started after the 2019.5.15 update.


something is keeping your car from sleeping then. The power staying on at the 12v outlet, while the car is awake, only started with this release.


----------



## wst88

Autopilot Performance Notes:
2019.5.4 - Was not happy with this version, it was highly reactive to the car that was being followed. Quick slow downs and acceleration. It had a jerky feel.
2019.5.15 - Seemed to smooth out the acceleration, much better fell closer to 2018.50.6. 5.15 seems to handle the drifting into on-ramps better. Will provide more updates as I get some more miles in.


----------



## NoVa3

iChris93 said:


> That's assuming Tesla applied the same thing to all LR versions. They could easily apply something just to the RWD version. I don't know why they would, but it's possible.


If it is in fact a real range increase, I believe this is also extended to AWD and P cars. If so, we'll start hearing from owners who are getting subtle improvement in range with those cars. It makes no sense to not extend those improvements to those cars. It also makes no sense to choose 325 for a cosmetic bump if the true number is 334, unless you are just trying to differentiate between the 335 Model S. And if that is the case, why even get close with 325. I think it is a real increase and access to the bottom of the battery.


----------



## md_m3

MelindaV said:


> I think it is more to do with how Tesla is calculating what the optimum (rated) range should be than any actual capacity available in the cells. (your option 3). meaning a Model 3 RWD that previously could maintain the rated range of 310 likely will not be able to do the same at the new rated range without changing driving style.


In order for this assumption to be true, one of two other observations would have to be false. First, tesla always keeps the mph charge rate * charge time = miles added. Tesla also always used the rated wh/mile to calculate charge rate. Because my charge rate is the same down to the tenth (15.1 on 203V/20A per teslafi) it means that I'd need an extra hour of charge time (which implies an extra 3.5kwh of usable capacity) in order to "put back" the 291 miles I now see at 90% (vs old 278).

The numbers I see in teslafi add up. When the screen and seat heater were on it shows 14.3mph, with seat heater off and screen on it shows 14.6mph, and with screen and seat heater off it shows 15.1mph.

I have 43 1-minute samples that add up to 633.7, which /60 = 10.6

During the charge range changed from 280.05 to 290.79 (increase of 10.74) (error=0.14 compared to 1 minute samples of charge rate)

Assuming they increased efficiency * 10.6*(1 - 310/325) = 0.49 miles. This is 3 times my measurement error indicating they most likely didn't change efficiency instead they unlocked kwh at the bottom (therefore you'd charge 3.5kwh "extra" if you took it down to 0 then charged it back to 90%).


----------



## SR22pilot

iChris93 said:


> That's assuming Tesla applied the same thing to all LR versions. They could easily apply something just to the RWD version. I don't know why they would, but it's possible.


And it's possible aliens came down and targeted you just to annoy you. I hear they monitor these threads and do such things for the humor.

On a serious note, I will apply Occam's Razor and vote for a bug.


----------



## Vin

I definitely notice the power boost in my LR RWD! It's quicker and has even more of an instant acceleration, and it was fast already (been driving my M3 since July of 2018 so I definitely notice the difference).
It's not dramatic like P3 (but not too far from it-I've test driven one), and that's quick enough for me for the next 20 years.
I'm glad to receive this gift!


----------



## iChris93

SR22pilot said:


> And it's possible aliens came down and targeted you just to annoy you. I hear they monitor these threads and do such things for the humor.
> 
> On a serious note, I will apply Occam's Razor and vote for a bug.


Huh?

I do not think you understood the point of my post. I agree it's a bug that some LR RWD variants are not showing the increased range. My point was that they could have done something for just the LR RWD version to unlock more range and not applied it to the other LR variants.


----------



## SR22pilot

NoVa3 said:


> If it is in fact a real range increase, I believe this is also extended to AWD and P cars. If so, we'll start hearing from owners who are getting subtle improvement in range with those cars. It makes no sense to not extend those improvements to those cars. It also makes no sense to choose 325 for a cosmetic bump if the true number is 334, unless you are just trying to differentiate between the 335 Model S. And if that is the case, why even get close with 325. I think it is a real increase and access to the bottom of the battery.


Tesla has shown that high end demand has softened. If not they would have kept pricing firm so they could maximize profits and grow the company. There are several competing cars coming to market. I think the 325 is a delicate balance between not making the S 100D look bad, making the Performance 3 look too bad and making the LR RWD 3 look much better than the competition. It also increases the incentive to step up from the SR.


----------



## SR22pilot

iChris93 said:


> Huh?
> 
> I do not think you understood the point of my post. I agree it's a bug that some LR RWD variants are not showing the increased range. My point was that they could have done something for just the LR RWD version to unlock more range and not applied it to the other LR variants.


And I agreed that there were other things that COULD have been done. So we agree. I just though bringing aliens into the answer was more fun than Tesla somehow favoring LR RWD owners for no good reason.


----------



## SR22pilot

MelindaV said:


> elon tweeted last week that the fw going out would improve the wipers


I sure hope so. Musk needs to hire a software guy and dedicate him to the issue. He should hire a second and say "Improve voice commands."


----------



## md_m3

ateslik said:


> ever since this update charging is tripping the 60A breaker to my Tesla charger. Every night I'm getting "charge interrupted" and have to re-flip the breaker in the morning. Anyone else seeing this?


This is scary. 60 amp is a lot of power (up to 15KW). It can do things (start fires) far easier than the 120v/15a circuits you are used to.

In order to understand where the 310 vs 325 range came from I've been paying attention to charge power as observed by the car and the charger. I have tried 20A/200V, 16A/240V, 30A/240V, and 40A/240V. I don't have access to a >=48A. All the chargers display or log either amps or power, and they always match the car's screen (within reason). For example the 30A/240V shows 7.1 or 7.2KW on the charger (30*240=7200). The 40A/240V shows 40A on the charger. The 20A/200V shows 3.9KW on the charger. Thus at least for my lr/rwd with this update I dont see anything suspicious in its charge behavior nor has it popped any breakers nor faulted any chargers.

In order to pop a 60A breaker (which is working correctly) you'd have to pull something around twice rated power (30KW!!) to pop it in a few seconds or 55A to 65A to pop it in an hour or two. Thus either something is wrong with your car, the charger (both scary b/c it means its pulling way more power than the M3 should be able to pull (max 48A) or the breaker itself (maybe not so scary if its prematurely triggering; could also be popping because terminal is loose and its heating up the wire/terminal/breaker until it pops). Loose connections with high current are #1 way to start a fire.

As you have 1 observations (no one else complained about popped breakers yet) its very possible that a fault in your setup popped up at same time as this update, nothing to do with the update. Thus you really need to toubleshoot that charger setup before it sets a fire. Since the HW can only pull 48A its unlikely SW/FW can trigger the breaker to pop (if its really a 60).

Assume for a minute that an extra 15KW is going somewhere it shouldn't. This is about 50000BTU of heat. To put that in perspective its equal to all the flames on a 4 burner gas stove on high at the same time. That explains why i'm so concerned about fire when a 60A circuit is malfunctioning.
Next assume 2.5KW is going somewhere it shouldn't (the difference between ~60A and 48A). Thats about 8.5Kbtu, or similar to 1 small stove burner on the entire time it takes for the fault to start until the breaker pops. Plenty of heat to start fires.

None of these concerns apply to a properly operating circuit. It only applies to continuing operation of a high power circuit with a known fault. This should not scare anyone away from an EV as normal charging on a correctly installed circuit is similar in risk to any other large non-heating electrical appliance like an 5 ton AC unit.


----------



## Needsdecaf

GDN said:


> Rainy wet commute in Dallas this morning. It was dark again after the time change, I believe the wipers are improved on this release. They did a much better job for me, wiping more often. City streets it was more frequent "intermittent" wiping on the the Tollway it was on all the time and as rain picked up they went up to the higher speed. Any other noticed wiper improvements? or changes?


Was spitting rain here in H-Town this morning so hard to tell. But it DID seem to be more prone to turn on than before. I didn't touch the stalk except to spray to clean since the wipers were streaking in the mist.


----------



## GeoJohn23

Long Ranger said:


> This could be my imagination, but I thought my AWD front motor whine was quieter this morning after installing this update. When driving at slower speeds (maybe 20-30 mph) I usually notice that the motor whine pulses somewhat unevenly. I didn't notice this pulsing today and the whine seemed a bit quieter. Maybe it was just a good day, but I thought it was the best the car has ever sounded.


I don't think this was your imagination -- I distinctly had a weird highish pitch whirr whirr (or whine) type sound when moving very slowly, it wasn't very loud but enough to notice and was kinda irritating and sounds like might be the same noise you are mentioning -- hadn't recalled that I had that with earlier software on my car, but I did have it the last month and a half when I was on 2018.49.20, but since Sunday night after going from 2018.49.20 to 2019.5.15, that noise is definitely no longer there.


----------



## Ze1000

Mike said:


> Just like I wish Homelink could be used to automatically turn off walk away lock when using my own garage.....and turning it back on when leaving the garage.


I need to look into that


----------



## BobThe

MelindaV said:


> something is keeping your car from sleeping then. The power staying on at the 12v outlet, while the car is awake, only started with this release.


Well, I think I might know what is going on. I just walked out to the car and everything was off including the radar detector and it wouldn't let me remove the charger again. Standing next to the car, I opened the app back up on my phone and it said it was waking the car up. While doing that, the 3 made some noises and the Radar Detector fired back up again.

This might not be related to the update at all. This could be from my 20 Y.O. Son who loves to look at the app. He is away on vacation in Florida over spring break and texted me yesterday morning saying that it looked like the car got an update. I think he is poking around in the app showing it off. And I will be honest, I occasionally open it back up to look at the charging status. So I am going to change the PW on the Tesla account and see if suddenly my 3 behaves.


----------



## Skione65

magglass1 said:


> No, you only get notified if the alarm gets triggered due to glass breaking or whatever else may set it off. However, if it detects motion and turns on the screen it saves the last 10 minutes of recordings to the USB stick so you can review them later. This is a welcome feature, but will likely result in a lot of extra storage usage and time spent reviewing footage to see if it was triggered by someone that hit my car with their door or just someone walking by in a busy parking lot.
> 
> Does anyone know of any apps (for Windows or Linux) we could use to play back all three camera feeds at once and in sync? This would make reviewing clips much easier. I wonder if Tesla would ever build review capability into the car itself...


@magglass1,

I don't believe your response is correct. You WILL GET 2 pushes/alerts to your phone.

First: "Sentry mode has triggered an alarm state", which brings up the Sentry Screen and starts recording if someone is near the car perimeter in view of one of the 3 cameras.

Second: "Car alarm has been triggered", which sets off the alarm. In that order if there is an attempted break in.

This is what I'm currently receiving as alerts/pushes. Though yours may be different. I say this because for the life of me I CANT get the fugue music to play...ONLY the white screen, flashing lights and blaring horn on attempted break in.

Ski


----------



## Vidya

today I charged my LR RWD to default 80% level. it used to charge to 402Km regularly. now its 421Km. prorated to 523 Km. damn accurate and with no degradation at all I think. I never charged to 100% in my 21k km driving. max I went 90%.


----------



## Vidya

And I am charging from a few days to 80%. otherwise, my norm is cycling between 40% and 60%. maybe I will go back to my norm soon.


----------



## TheHairyOne

nonStopSwagger said:


> My AWD car feels faster after this update. Not sure if it's just my imagination. Tesla tells me it's getting more power, so it must be faster.
> 
> Anyone else feel like their car got faster?


My M3P made me smile this morning. The rear slips out in corners and I feel the same acceleration at 60% that I used to get at 80-90%. Any you tubers run the drag strip with this update yet?


----------



## magglass1

Skione65 said:


> @magglass1,
> 
> I don't believe your response is correct. You WILL GET 2 pushes/alerts to your phone.
> 
> First: "Sentry mode has triggered an alarm state", which brings up the Sentry Screen and starts recording if someone is near the car perimeter in view of one of the 3 cameras.
> 
> Second: "Car alarm has been triggered", which sets off the alarm. In that order if there is an attempted break in.
> 
> This is what I'm currently receiving as alerts/pushes. Though yours may be different. I say this because for the life of me I CANT get the fugue music to play...ONLY the white screen, flashing lights and blaring horn on attempted break in.
> 
> Ski


Hmm, I haven't received any alerts for just motion yet but clips were clearly recorded. I just checked the app and I have "Car Alarm" notifications enabled under the notifications settings. What options do you have there? Is there a phone app newer than 3.8.2 available?


----------



## Long Ranger

Skione65 said:


> @magglass1,
> 
> I don't believe your response is correct. You WILL GET 2 pushes/alerts to your phone.
> 
> First: "Sentry mode has triggered an alarm state", which brings up the Sentry Screen and starts recording if someone is near the car perimeter in view of one of the 3 cameras.
> 
> Second: "Car alarm has been triggered", which sets off the alarm. In that order if there is an attempted break in.
> 
> This is what I'm currently receiving as alerts/pushes. Though yours may be different. I say this because for the life of me I CANT get the fugue music to play...ONLY the white screen, flashing lights and blaring horn on attempted break in.
> 
> Ski


There are two different alert messages, but I haven't heard of anyone actually receiving the first message upon just motion. I've only heard of them receiving both messages when the full alarm actually goes off. I've been using Sentry daily for over two weeks, with motion captures most days, and have never seen an alert due to this. And I do have alerts enabled.


----------



## Veedio

iChris93 said:


> This is not my experience.


Same here. Needing to turn Navigate on Autopilot on each time.


----------



## CaribbeanKing

SR22pilot said:


> OK, everyone listen up. The 5% is power which is not the same as range. It just means they increased the maximum allowed current to the motor by 5%. For example, there is no difference between the motor in a Performance vs. an AWD. An AWD can be made to accelerate like a Performance via software. There are other differences such as brakes, suspension and wheels but the motors are the same. This 5% change doesn't affect range but should affect max acceleration. I am not even sure the 5% is in this update. The "range" for the LR RWD cars is. Both of my cars have the update now (one LR RWD the other AWD on 19").
> 
> Now to range. The range increase is only for the LR RWD. It is just a difference in the number shown on the screen and is not a real range increase. If Tesla had unlocked battery capacity then it would affect all LR battery cars. It does not. If the motor was being driven in a more efficient manner it would affect all cars. It does not. The EPA test on the LR RWD came out at 334 and Tesla sandbagged down to 310 for marketing reasons. Those marketing reasons have changed so they have upped the number to 325. They could have gone to 334. However, that would make not only the AWD and Performance (higher margins) look bad but even the Model S 100D.
> 
> For those getting 318 etc. my LR RWD has always gone to 310 previously but my AWD initially went to 308 and has sometimes calculated out more like 305. It may need calibrating. It hasn't been enough of a difference to be a problem. There is a Like Tesla video on range loss due to battery miscalbration.


This makes sense and is helpful. So my next question is this. When will Tesla offer me the option to upgrade my AWD to faster acceleration like the Performance?? Pretty please??


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

I have a Model 3 LR. Before Mondays update to 5.15 a full charge to 90% would give me 278 mile range. Last night the same charge gives me 280 mile range. A 2 mile range increase. If this update was supposed to provide what Tesla advertised with "_These upgrades will increase the range of the Long Range Rear-Wheel Drive Model 3 to 325 miles_", then they fell well short. Disappointed if this is the case.


----------



## Long Ranger

md_m3 said:


> After getting this update there are 3 main theories of where range came from:
> 
> They came from the bottom (below 0).
> They came from the top (redefined 100% to be higher state of charge)
> They came from changing the efficiency measure (wh/mile)
> For option 1, there is no evidence to refute it.


I disagree, and I believe there is evidence to refute option 1. If the charge came off the bottom, then everyone should be seeing an instant 15 mile range increase when they apply the update, regardless of their current SOC. It would be an added fixed offset, not a proportional increase relative to their current SOC. I don't believe the evidence supports that. Now the reported numbers are a bit all over the map, but what I've seen is that most people report a projected range of close to 325 at 100% SOC, not that they suddenly gained the full 15 miles at their current lower SOC. I also don't see reports that the SOC percentage instantaneously increased, which is what you'd also see if it was unlocked charge off the bottom.


----------



## Ken Voss

SingleTrackMinded said:


> I have a Model 3 LR. Before Mondays update to 5.15 a full charge to 90% would give me 278 mile range. Last night the same charge gives me 280 mile range. A 2 mile range increase. If this update was supposed to provide what Tesla advertised with "_These upgrades will increase the range of the Long Range Rear-Wheel Drive Model 3 to 325 miles_", then they fell well short. Disappointed if this is the case.


Yep immediately after downloading I charged to 80% which brought me to 253 miles, that calculates to 316 miles at full charge. However...... I believe that it is possible there is some re-calibration that occurs after a few charge cycles so I am not making any judgement at this point.


----------



## wst88

NOTED IMPROVEMENT - Wipers not WORK!!!!
Grateful for this Fix!


----------



## Needsdecaf

LUXMAN said:


> Hummmm, It should only record when the car is on and only the last 10 minutes. Seems things got screwed up with the new update, at least for some


Last night I installed the update. Activated Sentry and tested it to where I got the "Hal Eye" but did not bang on the windows. Plugged the car in and went to bed. Drove to work this morning and parked the car. I went and pulled my USB drive while eating lunch (brought lunch today, yummy BBQ leftovers be jealous). Here is what I see:

Some saved files from last night that are in their own dedicated folders. These were not when I activated sentry, they are later and do not show me moving around the car. Also, they each contain about an hour's worth of footage. Both are of my dark gargage.

Recent folders shows clips from the drive to work this morning. Strangely enough, the car remained filming until 30 minutes after I parked the car. The time is CLOSE to when the car went to sleep, per TeslaFi, but a few minutes before it.

Is the car just going to loop filming an hour at a time whenever the car is awake?

What happened to my "snooping around" clips?


----------



## Needsdecaf

wst88 said:


> NOTED IMPROVEMENT - Wipers not WORK!!!!
> Grateful for this Fix!


Now there's a Freudian slip....


----------



## md_m3

Long Ranger said:


> I disagree, and I believe there is evidence to refute option 1. If the charge came off the bottom, then everyone should be seeing an instant 15 mile range increase when they apply the update, regardless of their current SOC. It would be an added fixed offset, not a proportional increase relative to their current SOC. I don't believe the evidence supports that. Now the reported numbers are a bit all over the map, but what I've seen is that most people report a projected range of close to 325 at 100% SOC, not that they suddenly gained the full 15 miles at their current lower SOC. I also don't see reports that the SOC percentage instantaneously increased, which is what you'd also see if it was unlocked charge off the bottom.


Thanks for the reasoning. In my case the range instantaneously went up 9.74 miles (from 229.66 to 239.4 at the time of update which is 9.74 miles. The KWH shown by teslafi gained 2.18KWh. Not back to the drawing board, but not conclusive either (as I gained from 277/278 to 291 at 90% which is 13-14 miles, not 9.74).


----------



## Quocamus

md_m3 said:


> Thanks for the reasoning. In my case the range instantaneously went up 9.74 miles (from 229.66 to 239.4 at the time of update which is 9.74 miles. The KWH shown by teslafi gained 2.18KWh. Not back to the drawing board, but not conclusive either (as I gained from 277/278 to 291 at 90% which is 13-14 miles, not 9.74).


I'm not sure if you saw my post earlier in the thread, but my charging data also supports option 1. Using a metered EVSE, I am seeing that the amount of energy added in kWh seems to be greater now for the same percentage increase in SOC. Furthermore, the number of rated miles added appears to be the same per kWh added. The kWh added data came from two sources: (1) reported by the car through the Tesla API and logged by Teslafi, (2) reported by ChargePoint charger.

I don't know why people are seeing different results all over the place. Perhaps with this update, people need to do a full charge from low SOC to 100% to recalibrate. But in the end, I think we can all agree that what matters is how many kWh are accessible and usable from 0 to 100%. I would like to see data from others with access to a metered EVSE, regarding kWh added for a given % SOC increase, to see if their data is consistent with mine.


----------



## SR22pilot

CaribbeanKing said:


> This makes sense and is helpful. So my next question is this. When will Tesla offer me the option to upgrade my AWD to faster acceleration like the Performance?? Pretty please??


No idea. They may keep it separate to sell the higher priced image Performance model. Then again, with their crazy pricing schemes and changes they may offer it to get some quick cash. I would miss not having the Brembo brakes but I can live without the 20" wheels or lowered suspension. Had the price reductions occurred before I bought I would have gotten a Performance. Heck, the $5K drop that happened last year would have been enough.


----------



## 00_sg_00

Ken Voss said:


> Yep immediately after downloading I charged to 80% which brought me to 253 miles, that calculates to 316 miles at full charge. However...... I believe that it is possible there is some re-calibration that occurs after a few charge cycles so I am not making any judgement at this point.


pretty much the same result here - cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Darrenf

SR22pilot said:


> No idea. They may keep it separate to sell the higher priced image Performance model. Then again, with their crazy pricing schemes and changes they may offer it to get some quick cash. I would miss not having the Brembo brakes but I can live without the 20" wheels or lowered suspension. Had the price reductions occurred before I bought I would have gotten a Performance. Heck, the $5K drop that happened last year would have been enough.


I was told ALL Teslas have Brembo brakes.


----------



## fazluke

Quocamus said:


> I don't know why people are seeing different results all over the place. Perhaps with this update, people need to do a full charge from low SOC to 100% to recalibrate. But in the end, I think we can all agree that what matters is how many kWh are accessible and usable from 0 to 100%.


In my case, yesterday I recharged to my usual 80% and calculated range to be 315 miles. So today I charged to 100% and got 315 miles. So I guess not all vehicles are reaching the advertised new range of 325 miles.


----------



## guesserit

I also tested sentry mode and the recordings only show uneventful videos. Also the headlights come on when the car detects a presence.


----------



## RichEV

I created a poll to track the variations in calculated range with this recent update.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/poll-2019-5-15-calculated-range.11771/


----------



## iChris93

RichEV said:


> I can't see any way to create a poll.
> 
> Given the variation in calculated ranges with 5.15 it would be nice to have a poll something like:
> 
> Poll: 2019.5.15+: Calculated Range
> 
> less than 310
> 310-315
> 315-320
> 320-325
> over 325


You have to create a new thread for a poll.


----------



## iChris93

RichEV said:


> Yeah, I don't see how to create the poll while creating a new thread ...


After clicking post thread, the option to post a poll shows up at the bottom for me. Clicking it opens up the options.


----------



## LUXMAN

Long Ranger said:


> You could use a high endurance SD card with a usb card reader. Those SD cards are designed with continuous video recording in mind. That's what I'm looking at now with the increased demand of 3 cameras and Sentry mode. The flash memory in flash drives isn't designed for lots of write cycles and is likely to wear out prematurely.


Ok. I took your suggestion and got a 32gb SD 10 Endurance card made for Video and a reader. 
Just installed after work. The RED light is on so I hope this fixes the issue.

I had a 2GB drive today as a placeholder and when I got off work, I found that it was full and a grey X. So it must not be able to recognize when it is full and overwrite on a small drive.

Also, charged to 90% on my LR RWD and got 281, only 2 miles more. Plus nailed it getting on the freeway and cant say it is any quicker


----------



## SR22pilot

Darrenf said:


> I was told ALL Teslas have Brembo brakes.


Well, Tesla only calls out the brakes on the Performance as being Brembo. They are definitely different and more powerful. In fact, the 18" and 19" rims don't fit on the performance because of the bigger brakes. The silver colored brakes are special in that they don't contact the brake rotors when not engaged where regular brakes can drag a little. I am not certain about the Brembo Performance brakes.


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> also, this update to date has been the only one I've had any significant vampire drain. On an average work day (car is parked 9-10 hours without moving) it loses 1-2 miles of range. Today it has already dropped 10.5 miles and have just woken it up to pre-heat it, but no other poking it all day. (also noticed after the update last night, it dropped about 10 miles over night).


Checked my drain today. Full 9 hours untouched in the parking lot. First 4 hours were rainy and overcast, then sunny and 75 out. I've only lost 3 miles of range. It is also now 100 degrees reporting in the car and I'm not certain that the overheat protection hasn't kicked in.

So no significant or change in drain here.


----------



## LUXMAN

So I used my new dahcam SD card setup. Then went for a walk. Came back an hour later, to check and see if it was still working. All good except that it recorded constantly through the hour with Sentry mode off and the car locked!!! What’s up with that? Anyone else seeing that happen?


----------



## undergrove

pdp1 said:


> I noticed if I ever tripped sentry mode, it corrupted my USB drive. Granted it only happened twice in a row, which I guess could still be considered coincidence.


Since getting Sentry Mode in v 5.4 I find the Dashcam drive needs repair every time I pull it out to check it. It is now recording 3 cameras. It used to do that every time with one camera, but in 50.4 it happened to me only rarely.

I have been testing Sentry Mode a lot, so I haven't checked a drive after only using the Dashcam. In Sentry Mode it seems to only record the cameras that have motion, but it seems somewhat inconsistent bout this. There is also a lot of motion compression in the side cameras. Sometimes the images have a lot of compression artifacts to the point images are barely recognizable. Also the front camera often has glitches--vertical bands across the bottom 3rd of the screen.

I think they still have a lot to work out to get this mode to work well. They seem to be buffering the Sentry cameras in in a limited amount of memory then writing it out if it is triggered. As a result there is perhaps not enough memory to temporarily store higher quality images

Dashcam footage in normal driving mode is generally quite good. Motion compression artifacts show up in the side cameras when the car is stopped for very long.

(Sorry, this got longer than I expected--it probably should go to the Dashcam or Sentry Mode threads)


----------



## RichEV

LUXMAN said:


> So I used my new dahcam SD card setup. Then went for a walk. Came back an hour later, to check and see if it was still working. All good except that it recorded constantly through the hour with Sentry mode off and the car locked!!! What's up with that? Anyone else seeing that happen?


Yeah, I reported that earlier in this thread. It doesn't seem to always happen, though. I haven't been able to figure out the conditions that trigger the behavior.


----------



## MelindaV

mine mostly seems back to normal today.
Started out the day with an hour long dental appointment, where it lost almost 3 miles.
Then while parked at work from 9:30a-5:30p, it lost just under 2 miles. So 5 total, but most of that in that hour this morning.


----------



## evans2688

I installed 2019.5.15 and now my screen displays "Autopilot has limited features". It appears that the side cameras quit functioning since I can't see any side car images on my display when driving. I can see front and rear images, and the rear camera works. I reset the display and also did a power shutdown to no avail. I also took the car for a 25 mile drive to see if it just needed re-calibration but that did not correct the problem.

I also noticed that the range increased from 228 miles to 238 miles immediately after the software update.


----------



## Mike

My first 3.5 hour trip with version 5.15:

Prior to this update, 100% SOC (EVSE off, car no longer accepting a charge) would show 498 km (range "loss" of 1km aka 0.2% "loss").

This morning, 100% SOC (EVSE on, car still drawing 1,700 watts) showed 516 km (range "loss" to claimed new range of 527 km now showing at 11 km aka 2.1%).

Route was my typical HWY 7 from north of Trenton to Ottawa (Orleans).

Durring the first portion of the leg, I drove for a 10 minute period of time in a manner to have the rolling average consumption line (on the energy use graphs) merge with the solid "rated range line". 

149 Wh/km average rate of use caused hard merge with rated range line, so my car still shows the same rated range line as prior to 5.15, but with more expected kms at 100% SOC.

My conclusion is that actual additional battery capacity has been opened for my use.

Unscientific opinion: I've been waiting for the first years worth of battery degradation to show up and it seems that until 5.15, said degradation was being hidden from me via untapped battery capacity. 

Now that said untapped battery capacity has been opened up, I can now see my real degradation.

With a 10 month old and 23,000 km battery pac, it looks like I have 2% degradation (+/-).

Other 5.15 observations (bug reports sent):

Auto wipers delt with ice pellets but still weak with salt spray.

NOA still became gun shy around slower moving or merging traffic on my right, not yet ready for rush hour in Ottawa. 

LTE signal lost three times and that required a soft reboot each timr whilst on three other occasions LTE signal turned into 3G signal.


----------



## JDM3

I had the update installed two nights ago. Checked the range yesterday and was at 501km, today it is noted at 510km. Not near 525km, but a slight bump. We charge every day from 20% to about 85%. Close to 42,000km on the car since June 2018. So not sure if we'll see more available range after a full charge or are we experiencing some battery range loss given the usage and 5 day/week charging.

Just a side note, I was looking at my historical gas purchases from the same month last year and we spent just over $600. We now only use our ICE car for driving to the train station. Haven't spent any dollars on gas since January.  Pretty awesome!


----------



## Unplugged

I have found that the blind spot alert isn't an alert at all. It's more like a blind spot collision warning. Rather than letting you know someone is in the next lane when you put your turn signal on, the alert waits until you move practically out of your lane. Tesla definitely needs to fine tune when the alert sounds.

At this point the blind spot alert is functionally useless.


----------



## Unplugged

Here is my battery report after the range increase:


----------



## JasonF

I reported 3 bugs so far:

1. If the driver gets out and shuts the door (or even if you get in the passenger side and shut the door), the screen goes to sleep, and a passenger in the car can’t wake it. You can leave climate on for them, but they can’t adjust the temperature or listen to music.

2. The fasten seat belt placard stays up until you turn the car off if a rear passenger dares to not buckle in.

3. If #2 happens and then they get out, the fasten seat belt warning light stays on forever. And I mean FOREVER. I still haven’t managed to get rid of it, and might have to wait for the next firmware upgrade to fix it. It even came back on after reboot. But hey, at least it’s comedic and not scary. Reminds me of the bug when stuff on the passenger seat when you accelerate caused an airbag warning.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

My Model 3 LR delivered in 8/2018 only charged to 314 mile range tonight on its first 100% charge. I never charged it fully prior to this update, so I don't know if there was an actual increase of 4 miles. Either way, not what was stated in Teslas blog post. Makes me wonder if this was part of the 5.15 upgrade at all. The install notes did not list it.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

SR22pilot said:


> And I agreed that there were other things that COULD have been done. So we agree. I just though bringing aliens into the answer was more fun than Tesla somehow favoring LR RWD owners for no good reason.


hey they know me and like me- therefore I got the Range ;>)


----------



## MelindaV

evans2688 said:


> I installed 2019.5.15 and now my screen displays "Autopilot has limited features". It appears that the side cameras quit functioning since I can't see any side car images on my display when driving. I can see front and rear images, and the rear camera works. I reset the display and also did a power shutdown to no avail. I also took the car for a 25 mile drive to see if it just needed re-calibration but that did not correct the problem.
> 
> I also noticed that the range increased from 228 miles to 238 miles immediately after the software update.


which AP do you have? EAP purchased with the car? or upgraded to the new version of AP in the last couple weeks? if the new version, did you buy FSD also?


----------



## Mobile_Dev

Vidya said:


> And I am charging from a few days to 80%. otherwise, my norm is cycling between 40% and 60%. maybe I will go back to my norm soon.


i thought we now do it to 90% .. thats what I have been doing


----------



## vinnie97

Still need to do a full charge but supercharged from 25% to 71% yesterday yielding 227 miles of range. Extrapolating this out to 100% gets me to just under 320 miles of projected range, so fairly close. This is on an April 2018 RWD build with 6125 miles.


----------



## iChris93

Compared to 2019.5.4, the car seems to swerve into merging lanes more while using EAP. On 2019.5.4 it held the lane the best it ever had.


----------



## LUXMAN

Long Ranger said:


> You could use a high endurance SD card with a usb card reader. Those SD cards are designed with continuous video recording in mind. That's what I'm looking at now with the increased demand of 3 cameras and Sentry mode. The flash memory in flash drives isn't designed for lots of write cycles and is likely to wear out prematurely.


Did you do this yet? This might be a problem. It works when I plug it in, but if I leave the car and come back after it has been asleep, the dashcam doesn't come up, even though the light on the reader is on indicating it is powered. I have had to remove and replace it to get the cam to start again. I will try some more today, but don't think this is working.
Anyone successfully using a SD card and reader?


----------



## HCD3

Dhanno said:


> 5% performance boost on Model 3 AWD means of 0-60 mph in 4.275 seconds instead of 4.5 seconds (0.225 seconds faster). I guess you need precision measuring mechanism to test it.


Stats app for iPhone has a zero to 60 counter and a ton of great information. It's expensive at 15 bucks, but for me it was worth it.


----------



## Mike

JDM3 said:


> I had the update installed two nights ago. Checked the range yesterday and was at 501km, today it is noted at 510km. Not near 525km, but a slight bump. We charge every day from 20% to about 85%. Close to 42,000km on the car since June 2018. So not sure if we'll see more available range after a full charge or are we experiencing some battery range loss given the usage and 5 day/week charging.
> 
> Just a side note, I was looking at my historical gas purchases from the same month last year and we spent just over $600. We now only use our ICE car for driving to the train station. Haven't spent any dollars on gas since January.  Pretty awesome!


With this update I'm calculating I have a true 2.5% range loss......that was previously hidden in the previously unused capacity of the battery.


----------



## Needsdecaf

iChris93 said:


> Compared to 2019.5.4, the car seems to swerve into merging lanes more while using EAP. On 2019.5.4 it held the lane the best it ever had.


I had the same thing happen when I went to 2018.50.6. With this update, I am doing fine with EAP holding and changing lanes. Been rock solid.

I don't understand why EAP is so variable.


----------



## Veedio

Unplugged said:


> Here is my battery report after the range increase:
> View attachment 23231


Interesting. Mine has degraded nearly 2% since delivery and I've seen no increase with 5.15. The new range in metric should be 523km.


----------



## Mesprit87

GDN said:


> Rainy wet commute in Dallas this morning. It was dark again after the time change, I believe the wipers are improved on this release. They did a much better job for me, wiping more often. City streets it was more frequent "intermittent" wiping on the the Tollway it was on all the time and as rain picked up they went up to the higher speed. Any other noticed wiper improvements? or changes?





MelindaV said:


> elon tweeted last week that the fw going out would improve the wipers


From my experience, California hasn't got wet snow lately.
No way you can drive with this auto mode ON.


----------



## Long Ranger

LUXMAN said:


> Did you do this yet? This might be a problem. It works when I plug it in, but if I leave the car and come back after it has been asleep, the dashcam doesn't come up, even though the light on the reader is on indicating it is powered. I have had to remove and replace it to get the cam to start again. I will try some more today, but don't think this is working.
> Anyone successfully using a SD card and reader?


No, I haven't done it yet. Hope I didn't steer you wrong . But I have seen others say they are using one. Here's a comment from @Rick Steinwand 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-2019-5-4-4c3c414-2-22-2019.11402/post-207003

I've actually been thinking I'll try a Raspberry Pi with the SD card so that I can manage the files via WiFi without needing to ever remove the drive. I do have concerns that the power interruption might cause similar problems for the Pi, but it seems others are doing this:
https://github.com/cimryan/teslausb


----------



## Long Ranger

iChris93 said:


> Compared to 2019.5.4, the car seems to swerve into merging lanes more while using EAP. On 2019.5.4 it held the lane the best it ever had.


I also noticed the lane holding improvement in 5.4, but for me 5.15 is equally good. Both stay along the left edge of the lane really well even with a long and wide merge lane open on the right.

There's one spot where both versions had trouble, but that's due to visible old lane markings combined with the wide lane. 5.15 might be more sensitive to old lane markings, not sure, but on another occasion it did try to veer out of the left lane on me at 70mph as it tried to follow the old markings.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Mesprit87 said:


> From my experience, California hasn't got wet snow lately.
> No way you can drive with this auto mode ON.


I drive with Auto On and suppliment with single swipes from the button pushes unless it grows tiresome.

This morning it was misty, and auto wasn't much better than it has been in the past.


----------



## francoisp

I'm on 2019.5.15 and I have noticed a nice improvement with the wipers. They now start to wipe earlier (i.e. before I lose patience) and more frequently than before. Has anyone else observed an improvement?


----------



## MelindaV

Long Ranger said:


> I also noticed the lane holding improvement in 5.4, but for me 5.15 is equally good. Both stay along the left edge of the lane really well even with a long and wide merge lane open on the right.
> 
> There's one spot where both versions had trouble, but that's due to visible old lane markings combined with the wide lane. 5.15 might be more sensitive to old lane markings, not sure, but on another occasion it did try to veer out of the left lane on me at 70mph as it tried to follow the old markings.


Until now, I've either avoided the right lane in places with merge lanes the car thinks it needs to center itself in, or just use TACC. Last night on the way home, I left auto steer on in the right lane and it stayed where it should! Yay!!


----------



## awhiting

Since 5.15 in LR M3, Autopilot and Cruise control have been really tentative. If I set it to 1 car length, it will stay 3 or 4 car lengths back and the car brakes way too far in advance. Additionally, when coming up to a car stopped at a light, the car doesn't pull close enough to the car in front of me. These never used to be problems. Anybody else notice this behavior?


----------



## @gravityrydr

David3 said:


> LR RWD no increase in range here.
> Update: I just charged to 100% and it shows 313 miles, maybe degraded from 325?


Unlikely to have degraded that much so soon. You may need to run to about 5% then to full charge to rebalance the batteries.


----------



## BobThe

On my M3 MR RWD, I did a complete charge today since I just had my 15-50 plug installed and wanted to test that and to see if it reported a range increase with the update. When I bought the car, it was supposed to have a range of 260 miles and now it reports 264!


----------



## nonStopSwagger

hcdavis3 said:


> Stats app for iPhone has a zero to 60 counter and a ton of great information. It's expensive at 15 bucks, but for me it was worth it.


From reading around, Elon mentioned we get the speed improvement on the 15th. So check your performance apps on the 16th.


----------



## Metz123

they are better during the day. They are still crap at night.


----------



## Skione65

MelindaV said:


> mine mostly seems back to normal today.
> Started out the day with an hour long dental appointment, where it lost almost 3 miles.
> Then while parked at work from 9:30a-5:30p, it lost just under 2 miles. So 5 total, but most of that in that hour this morning.


@MelindaV,

With Sentry Mode or just sitting with regular vampire drain? In concluding 1 m.p.h with Sentry Mode from what most people are seeing.

Ski


----------



## ChiTesla

GDN said:


> Rainy wet commute in Dallas this morning. It was dark again after the time change, I believe the wipers are improved on this release. They did a much better job for me, wiping more often. City streets it was more frequent "intermittent" wiping on the the Tollway it was on all the time and as rain picked up they went up to the higher speed. Any other noticed wiper improvements? or changes?


Yep. The first full day with the new update (Tuesday) and the auto wipers were working nicely with a steady rain as well as when the rain became harder. Since then, when traveling through misty weather, they still seem to be too slow to wipe.


----------



## JML

TheHairyOne said:


> Thumb drives don't have controllers as sophisticated as SSDs with smart and ware leveling. I strongly suggest using a $100 or so SSD with two paritions, separating music from camera. Ext4 for music if you have a Linux machine available, fingers crossed that Tesla supports ext4 for the camera someday.


I have an old USB to SATA circuit board that came from an external spinning disk that got smashed by somebody at work. I also have an old 120GB SSD drive. Anyway, I gave it a 64GB partition formatted vfat for TeslaCam, and the rest as ext4 for music. In my brief garage test, it is working great. I got the red light on the camera right away, and selecting USB on the screen brought up the music I'd copied over. I know a 128GB USB drive can be had for $20, but this was all stuff sitting unused in a drawer anyway. Also, a four year old SSD is way faster than a brand new USB drive.



TheHairyOne said:


> With Linux theres a util called badblocks which can be used to perform device level patterned writes, to detect bad blocks. Its intrusive and wipes your file system, but will confirm your suspiscion that issues are related to bad blocks. At which point I trash the device. With a SSD each physical erase block is aged evenly, with new data written to the youngest blocks first. Amazon has usb to sata cables for $4. Plus you can easily get 240GB-1TB for pretty cheap and hold tons of lossless flac audio files that sound great in the Tesla. Even better than the streaming audio quality. I havn't found a good surround test file yet, they don't seem to separate the channels in the car correctly. Not sure if this is the car or the test files I found. (Separate subject but good info if you start packing that new ssd full of content. The flacc files sound amazing.


I'm not sure how badblocks will work on any flash media, SSD, USB, or SD card. It may just be overwriting the same few blocks over and over. Yes, there is wear leveling, but it's still all hidden from the user. To test and wipe flash media, I put a filesystem on it, and then create a very large file that fills all available space. That way I'm sure that (nearly) every block has been written to.

Yes, flac files sound great in the car. I think I'll redo the drive with 24GB for the dashcam, and then I can put lots of music on it I'll never listen to.

The main problem with this solution is the range loss. My old USB drive is 0.0000515 to 0.0001030 kW, and the SSD is 0.000824 to 0.001545 kW. That can add up over the life of the car.


----------



## MelindaV

Skione65 said:


> @MelindaV,
> 
> With Sentry Mode or just sitting with regular vampire drain? In concluding 1 m.p.h with Sentry Mode from what most people are seeing.
> 
> Ski


Without sentry mode. But yesterday it seemed to mostly be back to normal.

But this morning when i parked at the airport I set Sentry, so 12 hrs later it has dropped from 243 to 231, 1 mile per hour.


----------



## justaute

MelindaV said:


> Without sentry mode. But yesterday it seemed to mostly be back to normal.
> 
> But this morning when i parked at the airport I set Sentry, so 12 hrs later it has dropped from 243 to 231, 1 mile per hour.


So, if the relationship stays linear, that means ~8% per day/24-hrs. My pre-Sentry drain was about ~1.0-1.5% per day. That's pretty meaningful.


----------



## GDN

Surprised I don't think it has been mentioned, but they've adjusted the time required for touching the steering wheel with EAP. Didn't time, it but I'd say it was close to 45 seconds at speed.


----------



## MRinPDX

Long Ranger said:


> You could use a high endurance SD card with a usb card reader. Those SD cards are designed with continuous video recording in mind. That's what I'm looking at now with the increased demand of 3 cameras and Sentry mode. The flash memory in flash drives isn't designed for lots of write cycles and is likely to wear out prematurely.


So are we still limited to FAT32 formatting? Because anything over a 32GB flash drive will require you to format in another filesystem besides FAT.


----------



## sduck

MRinPDX said:


> So are we still limited to FAT32 formatting? Because anything over a 32GB flash drive will require you to format in another filesystem besides FAT.


That's not the limitation with FAT32 - you can format to any size, just not transfer big files (over 4GB?) onto it.


----------



## MRinPDX

sduck said:


> That's not the limitation with FAT32 - you can format to any size, just not transfer big files (over 4GB?) onto it.


I should have been more precise. The standard formatting tool on Windows doesn't let you format anything larger than 32GB in FAT32. Yes you can do it on other OSes or use a 3rd party tool (and format upto a 2TB partition, or is it 4TB?). And yes you are right about the filesize limitation of 4GB.

And the other part of my question, does Tesla still require FAT32 only or have they started supporting other fs types?


----------



## KFORE

GDN said:


> Surprised I don't think it has been mentioned, but they've adjusted the time required for touching the steering wheel with EAP. Didn't time, it but I'd say it was close to 45 seconds at speed.


The time changes depending on what speed you're traveling at. If you're only going 45, you can wait quite a while between nags. At 75, you'll get nagged every 15 seconds.


----------



## GDN

KFORE said:


> The time changes depending on what speed you're traveling at. If you're only going 45, you can wait quite a while between nags. At 75, you'll get nagged every 15 seconds.


My commute home is rarely about 60. When it's stop and go rarely get a nag, but above 50 or so it was every 15 to 20 seconds. Much longer than that now. I don't have stop watch times, but it is longer with this release. And you are correct, it varies by speed.


----------



## Greg Smith

awhiting said:


> Since 5.15 in LR M3, Autopilot and Cruise control have been really tentative. If I set it to 1 car length, it will stay 3 or 4 car lengths back and the car brakes way too far in advance. Additionally, when coming up to a car stopped at a light, the car doesn't pull close enough to the car in front of me. These never used to be problems. Anybody else notice this behavior?


Just a slight correction, I think the settings are for seconds of following distance not the car length method. That will make the distance vary by speed.


----------



## forumer

This may have just been a coincidence, but I had my first ever red charge port indication (failed to charge) after installing 2019.5.15 (previously on 2018.50.6) and had to power cycle the Mobile Connector to get it working again.

The update was successfully installed in the evening with the car plugged in to a Gen 2 Mobile Connector and all charge behavior was as expected. After the update I hopped in the car to play with Dog Mode and made sure to turn it off before I finished with the car for the night. In the morning all was still well. I disconnected the MC from the car and drove off. I did not connect to any other chargers while I was away. Upon my return I connected the MC and got the red charge port light. Keep in mind this was the first fresh charger connection and handshake since the update. I disconnected and reconnected with the same result. I gave it one more insanity try, making sure the insertion was solid/deliberate, and again no dice. I was in a bit of a rush and didn't even think to look at the indicator on the MC itself. I just knew I wanted to power cycle the MC so I unplugged it from the wall receptacle, waited 10 seconds, and then plugged it back in. Suddenly all was well with the world, at least in terms of charging the car. I have not had a problem since.

I know it could have been a ground fault or some other transient thing. I do however wonder if going from 2018.50.6 to 2019.5.15 somehow put the MC in a bad state that required a hard reboot. This MC has otherwise been flawless for three months.


----------



## Blizzard

Noticed that Dash camera has x after this update. Took out the USB drive, reformatted it, added the TelsaCam folder to it and plugged it in again. The red camera light came on. This morning when I opened the door, noticed that x was back on. Formatted another USB drive, that didn’t work either. (Initially showed camera shows red light, then x comes back on again). 

Anyone else seeing this issue? i.e USB drive getting corrupted after this update? Sounds strange that I’m 0 for 2. This is the first time it has happened. I have been using USB drive ever since Tesla enabled dash cam feature. (4gb Sandisk cruizer type).


----------



## ChiTesla

Blizzard said:


> Noticed that Dash camera has x after this update. Took out the USB drive, reformatted it, added the TelsaCam folder to it and plugged it in again. The red camera light came on. This morning when I opened the door, noticed that x was back on. Formatted another USB drive, that didn't work either. (Initially showed camera shows red light, then x comes back on again).
> 
> Anyone else seeing this issue? i.e USB drive getting corrupted after this update? Sounds strange that I'm 0 for 2. This is the first time it has happened. I have been using USB drive ever since Tesla enabled dash cam feature. (4gb Sandisk cruizer type).


Others have mentioned that 4GB is too small. Since the USB drive is now storing data from 3 cameras, the small USB drive fills up quickly and faults.


----------



## Blizzard

ChiTesla said:


> Others have mentioned that 4GB is too small. Since the USB drive is now storing data from 3 cameras, the small USB drive fills up quickly and faults.


Just read through 21 pages and it seems other folks are having same issues after this update. I'm going to buy what Luxman did and hopefully no issues. 
Thanks. 
Strangely I never enabled sentry mode, but still got this issue....


----------



## SR22pilot

Blizzard said:


> Just read through 21 pages and it seems other folks are having same issues after this update. I'm going to buy what Luxman did and hopefully no issues.
> Thanks.
> Strangely I never enabled sentry mode, but still got this issue....


The regular dashcam mode also records 3 streams now. So more space is needed even if you don't use Sentrty.


----------



## undergrove

Blizzard said:


> Noticed that Dash camera has x after this update. Took out the USB drive, reformatted it, added the TelsaCam folder to it and plugged it in again. The red camera light came on. This morning when I opened the door, noticed that x was back on. Formatted another USB drive, that didn't work either. (Initially showed camera shows red light, then x comes back on again).
> 
> Anyone else seeing this issue? i.e USB drive getting corrupted after this update? Sounds strange that I'm 0 for 2. This is the first time it has happened. I have been using USB drive ever since Tesla enabled dash cam feature. (4gb Sandisk cruizer type).


I have found that since the dashcam has been recording 3 streams, my USB drives need to be repaired in Mac Disk Utility every time I check them. I haven't seen the gray X, but I swap the drives out every day or so anyway, because of the corruption. I am using 32 and 64 GB iDiskks, so space is not an issue.

I am going to try a camcorder rated SD card, but I think ultimately we will need SS drives to handle the full output of the Tesla cameras. Right now the side cameras are heavily compressed, which results in images of highly variable quality. That may be due to the limits of the USB drives, but I suspect it is likely due to limited image buffer memory in the computer. I expect this will improve with software and/or hardware updates, but we will need faster drives to handle better images (and especially more cameras).


----------



## sduck

MRinPDX said:


> And the other part of my question, does Tesla still require FAT32 only or have they started supporting other fs types?


I believe for the TeslaCam you have to use fat32. Not really sure, haven't experimented with it. For the music part, you can use fat32 or ext4. I've got my music partition formatted ext4 and it's really fast - I believe it's the same format as the car's OS.


----------



## BluestarE3

sduck said:


> I believe for the TeslaCam you have to use fat32. Not really sure, haven't experimented with it.


I can confirm that ext4 doesn't work for TeslaCam.


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Did you do this yet? This might be a problem. It works when I plug it in, but if I leave the car and come back after it has been asleep, the dashcam doesn't come up, even though the light on the reader is on indicating it is powered. I have had to remove and replace it to get the cam to start again. I will try some more today, but don't think this is working.
> Anyone successfully using a SD card and reader?


So after letting the Dash Cam run for a couple days, its behavior seems to be back to normal with this configuration. That is good. But I went to get it this morning to check it out and of course I waited to see the red dot and pause it. And of course there were no files on the drive, as it should be. I wish they would just save the last hour of footage and not erase it every time you restart the drive. Now I gotta mess with some more, as I just can't put it back in and leave it alone.

UPDATE: Works good now


----------



## LUXMAN

Unplugged said:


> Here is my battery report after the range increase:
> View attachment 23231


What is this battery report from?


----------



## LUXMAN

nonStopSwagger said:


> From reading around, Elon mentioned we get the speed improvement on the 15th. So check your performance apps on the 16th.


We will need a software update for that. But I just checked my app and no range increase as of 4:37am CT. COME ON! Why are they still sleeping in Freemont???


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Surprised I don't think it has been mentioned, but they've adjusted the time required for touching the steering wheel with EAP. Didn't time, it but I'd say it was close to 45 seconds at speed.


I have been using NAVonAP allot these last few days and am quite happy with the low level of nagging....I was able to do my hair withour much interruption


----------



## LUXMAN

MRinPDX said:


> I should have been more precise. The standard formatting tool on Windows doesn't let you format anything larger than 32GB in FAT32. Yes you can do it on other OSes or use a 3rd party tool (and format upto a 2TB partition, or is it 4TB?). And yes you are right about the filesize limitation of 4GB.
> 
> And the other part of my question, does Tesla still require FAT32 only or have they started supporting other fs types?


Still has to be FAT32


----------



## LUXMAN

Blizzard said:


> Just read through 21 pages and it seems other folks are having same issues after this update. I'm going to buy what Luxman did and hopefully no issues.
> Thanks.
> Strangely I never enabled sentry mode, but still got this issue....


This seems to be working now for me as I state above. I found that you need at least an 8gb drive to store the one hours worth of video for 3 cameras


----------



## SalisburySam

I updated from 50.6 to 5.15 almost a week ago and I notice the following differences, mostly negatives, to date:

1- 80% charge shows 260 miles now. Extrapolating yields 325 miles at 100% (obviously a positive and appreciated).
2- Auto wipers still do not come on in light rain, nor wipe often/fast enough for light-to-medium rain. Still unreliable at night.
3- Autopilot seems to keep the vehicle towards the left of the lane, rather than the center. I preferred the latter.
4- Lane change works but twice decided to very abruptly abort after confirmation despite no traffic threats. Scary the first time, annoying the second.
5- Summon still does not work for me. Hasn’t since 24.8 when it worked quite well.
6- Dog mode works as advertised, becoming important as weather warms up. Two large dogs and I all will appreciate it.
7- Sentry mode appears to work as advertised. Love the “HAL” image. Have not measured range loss but it is reasonable for my use.
8- TACC following is not nearly as rock-steady as it was. Distance from car in front varies a lot more than before speeding up and slowing down constantly. All cameras and vehicle are clean so really don’t understand this one.

Overall, a bit of a step backwards from my 50.6 experience, in my opinion, and the first update I’ve received after which I wished I could go back. As a result, I surprisingly found myself using EAP features less than I did before. A lot of disappointments above, but I do like Dog Mode and I think Sentry could be a good thing. I’m trying to encourage my insurance company (USAA) to see if there could be a rate reduction for this feature. The issue seems to be that Sentry is not enabled by automatic default and must be manually turned on.


----------



## HCD3

My Model 3 has always kept to the left of the lane. Maybe to avoid hitting the curb? When I first engaged AP it pulled violently to the left. Scared me. I’m learning how to use AP. So far so good.


----------



## LUXMAN

SalisburySam said:


> I updated from 50.6 to 5.15 almost a week ago and I notice the following differences, mostly negatives, to date:
> 
> 1- 80% charge shows 260 miles now. Extrapolating yields 325 miles at 100% (obviously a positive and appreciated).
> 2- Auto wipers still do not come on in light rain, nor wipe often/fast enough for light-to-medium rain. Still unreliable at night.
> 3- Autopilot seems to keep the vehicle towards the left of the lane, rather than the center. I preferred the latter.
> 4- Lane change works but twice decided to very abruptly abort after confirmation despite no traffic threats. Scary the first time, annoying the second.
> 5- Summon still does not work for me. Hasn't since 24.8 when it worked quite well.
> 6- Dog mode works as advertised, becoming important as weather warms up. Two large dogs and I all will appreciate it.
> 7- Sentry mode appears to work as advertised. Love the "HAL" image. Have not measured range loss but it is reasonable for my use.
> 8- TACC following is not nearly as rock-steady as it was. Distance from car in front varies a lot more than before speeding up and slowing down constantly. All cameras and vehicle are clean so really don't understand this one.
> 
> Overall, a bit of a step backwards from my 50.6 experience, in my opinion, and the first update I've received after which I wished I could go back. As a result, I surprisingly found myself using EAP features less than I did before. A lot of disappointments above, but I do like Dog Mode and I think Sentry could be a good thing. I'm trying to encourage my insurance company (USAA) to see if there could be a rate reduction for this feature. The issue seems to be that Sentry is not enabled by automatic default and must be manually turned on.


1 - Nothing for me 
2 - Mine seem better
4 - agree
7 - not sure yet about Sentry Mode. It seems that it may draw unwanted attention if the lights are always flashing when someone walks by. But I liked the video it produces and you can even hear the BOOP when it saves a recording after to shuts off.
8 - agree


----------



## wst88

hcdavis3 said:


> My Model 3 has always kept to the left of the lane. Maybe to avoid hitting the curb? When I first engaged AP it pulled violently to the left. Scared me. I'm learning how to use AP. So far so good.


I would really prefer if AP would favor inside of a corner. Most drivers do and it makes turns on the highway uncomfortable when AP stars centered.


----------



## Kizzy

wst88 said:


> I would really prefer if AP would favor inside of a corner. Most drivers do and it makes turns on the highway uncomfortable when AP stars centered.


And it's even scarier when it swings out wide.


----------



## MelindaV

LUXMAN said:


> What is this battery report from?


this is out of Teslafi


hcdavis3 said:


> My Model 3 has always kept to the left of the lane. Maybe to avoid hitting the curb? When I first engaged AP it pulled violently to the left. Scared me. I'm learning how to use AP. So far so good.


Because of this, I always try to get as close to center in the lane before engaging AP. no weird swerving that way 


wst88 said:


> I would really prefer if AP would favor inside of a corner. Most drivers do and it makes turns on the highway uncomfortable when AP stars centered.


My freeway has a few pretty sharp turns, and AP always seems to ride too close to the inside of the corner for me. almost always end up disengaging autosteer on one particular curve.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

TheHairyOne said:


> Thumb drives don't have controllers as sophisticated as SSDs with smart and ware leveling. I strongly suggest using a $100 or so SSD with two paritions, separating music from camera. Ext4 for music if you have a Linux machine available, fingers crossed that Tesla supports ext4 for the camera someday.
> 
> My car stopped having the media induced black screen issues after I switched to a SSD. My old USB stick would overheat and crashs media features until I reset. Another brand didn't overheat but it still black screened.
> 
> With Linux theres a util called badblocks which can be used to perform device level patterned writes, to detect bad blocks. Its intrusive and wipes your file system, but will confirm your suspiscion that issues are related to bad blocks. At which point I trash the device. With a SSD each physical erase block is aged evenly, with new data written to the youngest blocks first. Amazon has usb to sata cables for $4. Plus you can easily get 240GB-1TB for pretty cheap and hold tons of lossless flac audio files that sound great in the Tesla. Even better than the streaming audio quality. I havn't found a good surround test file yet, they don't seem to separate the channels in the car correctly. Not sure if this is the car or the test files I found. (Separate subject but good info if you start packing that new ssd full of content. The flacc files sound amazing.


I'm leaning toward this SSD for my M3. I don't store music on it.


----------



## Mike

SalisburySam said:


> I updated from 50.6 to 5.15 almost a week ago and I notice the following differences, mostly negatives, to date:
> 
> 1- 80% charge shows 260 miles now. Extrapolating yields 325 miles at 100% (obviously a positive and appreciated).
> 2- Auto wipers still do not come on in light rain, nor wipe often/fast enough for light-to-medium rain. Still unreliable at night.
> 3- Autopilot seems to keep the vehicle towards the left of the lane, rather than the center. I preferred the latter.
> 4- Lane change works but twice decided to very abruptly abort after confirmation despite no traffic threats. Scary the first time, annoying the second.
> 5- Summon still does not work for me. Hasn't since 24.8 when it worked quite well.
> 6- Dog mode works as advertised, becoming important as weather warms up. Two large dogs and I all will appreciate it.
> 7- Sentry mode appears to work as advertised. Love the "HAL" image. Have not measured range loss but it is reasonable for my use.
> 8- TACC following is not nearly as rock-steady as it was. Distance from car in front varies a lot more than before speeding up and slowing down constantly. All cameras and vehicle are clean so really don't understand this one.
> 
> Overall, a bit of a step backwards from my 50.6 experience, in my opinion, and the first update I've received after which I wished I could go back. As a result, I surprisingly found myself using EAP features less than I did before. A lot of disappointments above, but I do like Dog Mode and I think Sentry could be a good thing. I'm trying to encourage my insurance company (USAA) to see if there could be a rate reduction for this feature. The issue seems to be that Sentry is not enabled by automatic default and must be manually turned on.


No issues with increased vampire drain (car staying awake when it shouldn't)?


----------



## ozzieii

The new software was installed 2 days ago. 
I have a dog so that mode is cute, maybe helpful, IF IT WORKED. 
What we've done in the past is just use my phone to turn on the air and then monitor it every few minutes. But it'd nice to have the screen showing all is okay. 
I washed the car today and while doing that I put it in Dog Mode. I had to go into the house for a minute, and while there I did what I'd do if the dog were actually in there; I pulled out my phone to check the temp. THE PHONE WILL NOT CONNECT! I tried many times, it will not connect while in Dog Mode. 
Am I missing something?
Ozzie


----------



## RichEV

ozzieii said:


> The new software was installed 2 days ago.
> I have a dog so that mode is cute, maybe helpful, IF IT WORKED.
> What we've done in the past is just use my phone to turn on the air and then monitor it every few minutes. But it'd nice to have the screen showing all is okay.
> I washed the car today and while doing that I put it in Dog Mode. I had to go into the house for a minute, and while there I did what I'd do if the dog were actually in there; I pulled out my phone to check the temp. THE PHONE WILL NOT CONNECT! I tried many times, it will not connect while in Dog Mode.
> Am I missing something?
> Ozzie


android or ios? if ios do you have v3.8.2 installed. it orks here and says "dog mode " & temp under climate


----------



## GateFather

I've confirmed that the heater is not on in the car but since 5.15 I've been getting these alerts constantly that the car is charging back to 90% every time it falls to 89%. Is this something to do with the new software?


----------



## ADK46

Weird, and even more weird that it takes so long to charge 1% or whatever. Reset!


----------



## GateFather

ADK46 said:


> Weird, and even more weird that it takes so long to charge 1% or whatever. Reset!


Reset? Can you elaborate?


----------



## ADK46

I have not had to do it myself, but some people have to do it all the time. I believe you hold in the two steering wheel buttons until you see the Tesla logo on the screen. There’s also a more serious reset - someone will chime in. It’s probably in the manual.


----------



## RichEV

GateFather said:


> Reset? Can you elaborate?


Press and hold both steering wheel thumbwheels. Screen will go black and come back in a minute or so (can't recall exactly how long)


----------



## GateFather

RichEV said:


> Press and hold both steering wheel thumbwheels. Screen will go black and come back in a minute or so (can't recall exactly how long)


Is this something that could fix a bug related to charging?


----------



## Unplugged

LUXMAN said:


> What is this battery report from?


TeslaFi software. It is web based and costs $50 a year. It tracks usage, rides, charges, etc. You can find info on it here: https://about.teslafi.com/


----------



## Teslarella

RichEV said:


> Press and hold both steering wheel thumbwheels. Screen will go black and come back in a minute or so (can't recall exactly how long)


I thought you need to be pressing the brake pedal when you do this. No?


----------



## LUXMAN

Teslarella said:


> I thought you need to be pressing the brake pedal when you do this. No?


Not required to hold the brake. Just hold both thumb wheels until the Tesla T comes back


----------



## SalisburySam

Mike said:


> No issues with increased vampire drain (car staying awake when it shouldn't)?


Sleep mode appears to still be working well. Vehicle is in the garage, plugged in, Sentry off. According to TesliFi, the car's sleep cycles seem unchanged from 50.6 to 5.15.


----------



## undergrove

GateFather said:


> I've confirmed that the heater is not on in the car but since 5.15 I've been getting these alerts constantly that the car is charging back to 90% every time it falls to 89%. Is this something to do with the new software?


I had this happen with 5.4 update. I tried 2 button and 2 button with pedal resets to no effect. I filed a voice bug report. I received no response to this, but eventually the repeated mini charges stopped. They have not come back.

In general, 5.15 update has been an improvement. NOA is very smooth.--Occasional phantom braking, usually in a nearby construction zone; occasional overcautious reaction to nearby cars. Caveat: we drive with follow distance set to 7 and live in Southern California where drivers are not as aggressive as elsewhere. Also, we generally are able to avoid the worst commuter traffic hours.

I haven't tried summon for some time. I will have to check this.


----------



## scaots

On 5.15 after dark on highway driving, I started getting fairly frequent single dings for no apparent reason. I tried with and without AP, NoA, navigation, didn't matter. No idea why it kept dinging every so often, probably at least every 10min average, but no interval to it.


----------



## scaots

GateFather said:


> I've confirmed that the heater is not on in the car but since 5.15 I've been getting these alerts constantly that the car is charging back to 90% every time it falls to 89%. Is this something to do with the new software?
> 
> View attachment 23401


This used to be a regular thing for me back last summer and maybe fall. In limited time on 5.15, I have only noticed it only when charging up to 90%+. It may be an effect of doing some cell balancing when you charge to that level.


----------



## DocScott

scaots said:


> On 5.15 after dark on highway driving, I started getting fairly frequent single dings for no apparent reason. I tried with and without AP, NoA, navigation, didn't matter. No idea why it kept dinging every so often, probably at least every 10min average, but no interval to it.


We had that happen to us too, back on 2018.50.6. It turned out one of the cameras or sensors was dirty. We took the car through a brushless car wash and the problem went away and has not returned.


----------



## scaots

DocScott said:


> We had that happen to us too, back on 2018.50.6. It turned out one of the cameras or sensors was dirty. We took the car through a brushless car wash and the problem went away and has not returned.


Thanks, it did get a bit dirty yesterday, but the windshield was clean enough. I would expect a message to say something but maybe a bug in this version. I'll take a look at the cameras tomorrow, and it is getting washed anyway.


----------



## MelindaV

Ive not noticed the little stutter charges, but twice on 2019.5.15 I had charging complete with say 259 miles of range showing. Then a number of hours later, without additional charge added, the range showed 264 miles. 
this happened the night following installing 5.15 and again last night. (actual miles/range may have been different, but it gained reported range following hitting the charge limit, without adding more charge).


----------



## TheHairyOne

If car is plugged in, done charging, and I log into it I get a charge complete alert even though it was already charge completed hours earlier. Maybe those alerts you’re getting are due to a script or frequent login? Obviously a new bug, just assuming it’s related to login since that’s when I get it.


----------



## MelindaV

TheHairyOne said:


> If car is plugged in, done charging, and I log into it I get a charge complete alert even though it was already charge completed hours earlier. Maybe those alerts you're getting are due to a script or frequent login? Obviously a new bug, just assuming it's related to login since that's when I get it.


Im just going off of Teslafi info. it shows a charge begin/end time and range then a separate line for sleeping or parked, and these are where the range increase.

charging stopped at 5:13am with 258.98 miles, then at 6:30am range was up to 264.93 miles


----------



## GateFather

Driving to the airport this morning on NoA and had something new happen. In the right lane the lines disappeared as an exit approached. The car initially went to center itself in the new wider lane and momentarily put its right turn signal on before steering back towards the left lane and turning the signal on. I wonder if the signal coming on when exiting is not route based but as a result of some sign reading or something. Never happened in that same spot on the highway that I pass often. 

Also, the heat in the car didn’t seem to work right. I had it on 73 the whole 45 minute drive and was chilly. I even tried bumping it to 80 at one point for 5 min and no increase In heat output or fan speed. Maybe I’ll try a reset when I get home on Thursday.


----------



## NR4P

Since this update, my Dashcam is almost useless. Daily X's.
While driving, the 3 cameras (front, left and right) keep recording 30MB files. They fill up the USB Recent folder inside TeslaCam. Nothing is deleted. No FIFO or files over an hour get deleted.
Doesn't matter if its a 2,4 8, 32GB USB. Sooner or later it fills up and can't accept any more video therefore the Red X appears.


----------



## Jason Krellner

OK, so I wanted to see some Sentry Mode videos. I pulled my USB drive, which had been working great. I viewed the videos without issue. I ended up removing the separate partitions on my drive (I had 2 32 Gb partitions, one for music and one for TeslaCam). I then reformatted the whole thing as FAT32 and added a TeslaCam folder.

Now I'm getting the gray X. The drive reads fine if I plug it into my PC. Anyone come across this and have a fix?

EDIT: I saw the other posts in this thread, and it seems like there's no fix except to use a different drive. Which is crazy because this one is less than 4 months old and was working fine before I pulled it to check the files. Some serious kinks here that need to be worked out!


----------



## Jason F

After driving with Autopilot on 2019.5.15 it has definitely gotten worse. Are others seeing this? Hopefully will fix itself in the next update. I notice:
1. When doing Auto Lane Change, it frequently will swerve before making the change, about 50% of the time. It starts to change lanes, then backs out of it like aborting, then goes back to making the lane change. It crosses the line about 50%, swerves back 25%, then completes. This has happened many times and when there is no one behind me in either lane. Never saw this behavior before. Lines are marked well. 
2. Phantom brakes when a car is merging in the lane next to me. Not merging into my lane. Saw this sometimes before, but more frequent now.
3. Brakes when car I am following takes the exit and I don't. Keeps braking to maintain distance until finally the car exits the highway. Again much more frequent now.

Forget about NoA. Wasn't very good before and not any better now handling exits. Some work many don't.


----------



## wst88

I have to disagree, far better then 5.4
Lane change needs work..


----------



## Mike

GateFather said:


> I've confirmed that the heater is not on in the car but since 5.15 I've been getting these alerts constantly that the car is charging back to 90% every time it falls to 89%. Is this something to do with the new software?
> 
> View attachment 23401


I used Sentry mode once earlier this week........since then my car will not go to sleep.

Maybe your car is constantly awake as well?


----------



## iChris93

wst88 said:


> I have to disagree, far better then 5.4
> Lane change needs work..


But OP could have came from 2018.50.6, in which case a regression could be seen.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

In my experience AP has been considerably better with the 2019.5.15 update coming from 2018.50.6.


----------



## oripaamoni

Jason F said:


> After driving with Autopilot on 2019.5.15 it has definitely gotten worse. Are others seeing this? Hopefully will fix itself in the next update. I notice:
> 1. When doing Auto Lane Change, it frequently will swerve before making the change, about 50% of the time. It starts to change lanes, then backs out of it like aborting, then goes back to making the lane change. It crosses the line about 50%, swerves back 25%, then completes. This has happened many times and when there is no one behind me in either lane. Never saw this behavior before. Lines are marked well.
> 2. Phantom brakes when a car is merging in the lane next to me. Not merging into my lane. Saw this sometimes before, but more frequent now.
> 3. Brakes when car I am following takes the exit and I don't. Keeps braking to maintain distance until finally the car exits the highway. Again much more frequent now.
> 
> Forget about NoA. Wasn't very good before and not any better now handling exits. Some work many don't.


wipe all your cameras clean? maybe it will help.


----------



## dburkland

Autopilot has been the same for me however I have had plenty of cancelled or slow lane changes. The car isn’t very dirty however will get it washed tomorrow and see if that improves things.


----------



## BigBri

50.6 sucked. I had the phantom braking for adjacent vehicles happening near 80% of the time when passing a car. 5.15 has been a step forward in that regard but its done it once or twice in a week. I did have it freak out doing a lane change but it had started to pour rain and I was about to disengage once the lane change was done due to the weather.


----------



## eXntrc

I also disagree. So far my experience with 2019.5.15 is far better. Freeway driving feels much more human-like. It doesn't seem to ping-pong in the lane nearly as much anymore. It even seems to "cut the corner" a bit now when going around a bend, which is much more like what a human would do.

I agree with @wst88 that lane changes need work. I also had my first bad experience with a shadow under an overpass today. No hard braking, but I did get a sharp alarm to take over and I noticed a red line to the on the left of the vehicle on the display. This was a phantom event, but otherwise I feel the lane keeping is much more relaxed and an overall better experience.

Even the wife seems impressed. She said today was the first time she didn't realize I wasn't driving.


----------



## Jason F

iChris93 said:


> But OP could have came from 2018.50.6, in which case a regression could be seen.


Yes I am coming from 50.6. Driving between the lines have been fine and have for almost forever for me. Just the points I made have regressed. The merging thing only started with 50.6. Auto Lane Changes has been great for a long time, no aborted attempts, no weird swerving during the change. It just started.

My car is pretty clean but I will give all the cameras a wipe to make sure.


----------



## sduck

Teslarella said:


> I thought you need to be pressing the brake pedal when you do this. No?


There are 3 different reboots - just the 2 button pressed resets the screen; pressing the 2 buttons while holding the brake resets the MCU; and shutting down the car and letting it completely stop doing anything (takes 3-5 minutes) is another, more comprehensive reboot. I actually do all of these after every update, but I'm really anal about these kinds of things. But I also don't have a lot of the little problems other people report after every update.


----------



## sduck

Jason Krellner said:


> OK, so I wanted to see some Sentry Mode videos. I pulled my USB drive, which had been working great. I viewed the videos without issue. I ended up removing the separate partitions on my drive (I had 2 32 Gb partitions, one for music and one for TeslaCam). I then reformatted the whole thing as FAT32 and added a TeslaCam folder.
> 
> Now I'm getting the gray X. The drive reads fine if I plug it into my PC. Anyone come across this and have a fix?
> 
> EDIT: I saw the other posts in this thread, and it seems like there's no fix except to use a different drive. Which is crazy because this one is less than 4 months old and was working fine before I pulled it to check the files. Some serious kinks here that need to be worked out!


I also pulled my drive this evening to see what was on it. Way too many sentry mode videos get saved - I expect I'll have to purge these manually pretty soon. It seems anyone or thing moving within range of the cameras sets it off. When I replugged in the drive (leaving everything on it as it was), I also got the grey dot, but I did a quick press of it, and it went back to red.


----------



## jasonm163

Jason F, I have noticed the exact same thing on 5.15 (my current version) i used AP and NoA every day 25 miles to work and 25 back and now I have been using it much less. I had the swerving in and out of lanes when it tried to change and no car was there (not sure what it kept seeing) and I have been having WAY more phantom brake since, especially in traffic. All of my cameras are super clean too I just detailed it this weekend.

Hoping as well it gets better next update. Not sure what they changed.


----------



## Blizzard

Jason Krellner said:


> OK, so I wanted to see some Sentry Mode videos. I pulled my USB drive, which had been working great. I viewed the videos without issue. I ended up removing the separate partitions on my drive (I had 2 32 Gb partitions, one for music and one for TeslaCam). I then reformatted the whole thing as FAT32 and added a TeslaCam folder.
> 
> Now I'm getting the gray X. The drive reads fine if I plug it into my PC. Anyone come across this and have a fix?
> 
> EDIT: I saw the other posts in this thread, and it seems like there's no fix except to use a different drive. Which is crazy because this one is less than 4 months old and was working fine before I pulled it to check the files. Some serious kinks here that need to be worked out!


It seems that the new firmware requires a "high endurance " sd card with at least 8 gig or higher memory. See Luxman's post on this issue. It may help.


----------



## ChiTesla

wst88 said:


> I would really prefer if AP would favor inside of a corner. Most drivers do and it makes turns on the highway uncomfortable when AP stars centered.


I agree. Favor the inside of a right corner and the outside of a left corner. Before this update, I had actually seen oncoming cars swerve away from my lane while cornering because I am so close to the center yellow lines.

My newest EAP issue: While cornering to the left, if there is also a left turn lane separated by white dashes, the car will abruptly swerve into the left turn lane. One time it corrected itself and returned to the proper lane but the other times I had to override EAP to abort the move. I must look like a fool to the drivers behind me.


----------



## Long Ranger

Jason Krellner said:


> OK, so I wanted to see some Sentry Mode videos. I pulled my USB drive, which had been working great. I viewed the videos without issue. I ended up removing the separate partitions on my drive (I had 2 32 Gb partitions, one for music and one for TeslaCam). I then reformatted the whole thing as FAT32 and added a TeslaCam folder.
> 
> Now I'm getting the gray X. The drive reads fine if I plug it into my PC. Anyone come across this and have a fix?
> 
> EDIT: I saw the other posts in this thread, and it seems like there's no fix except to use a different drive. Which is crazy because this one is less than 4 months old and was working fine before I pulled it to check the files. Some serious kinks here that need to be worked out!


You're problem might be due to removing the partitions and formatting the whole drive. I haven't looked into this myself, but I came across this comment that 5.15 wants to see a fat32 formatted partition and not a fat32 formatted entire device. 
https://github.com/cimryan/teslausb/issues/119#issuecomment-471342299

I'm planning to change from a flash drive to a Raspberry Pi with an SD card so that I can manage the files via WiFi. When looking at comments from people doing that, I came across the discussion above, where people were reporting that it stopped working under 5.15. The poster in that thread figured out that in 5.15 the drive needed to be partitioned before formatting.


----------



## Bryan Baker

I've had a lot of really similar issues in my car, before & after the update. I wrote about it in a new thread but I would've posted it here had I seen this first. https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/things-autopilot-doesnt-understand-yet.11885/

Oddly, all of these quirks seem to be much worse in the area of my hometown freeways, Sacramento, especially on ramps and off ramps. Everywhere else I drive regularly--anywhere between Sacramento and San Diego, with pit stops in Monterey, it's much better.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> I used Sentry mode once earlier this week........since then my car will not go to sleep.
> 
> Maybe your car is constantly awake as well?


My car finally went to sleep last night.


----------



## JML

Am I the only one who's seen their range drop since 2019.5.15? I'll charge to 100% tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

JML said:


> Am I the only one who's seen their range drop since 2019.5.15? I'll charge to 100% tonight and see what happens.
> View attachment 23497


I ask to charge to 100% two days ago. Usually, 100% gave me around 495 km. With this version I got 511 km. But using Tesla dashboard app I saw the actual limit was 96%. So if the charge stopped at 96% with 511 km, theorically 100% should give around 532 km.

But I don't know why the charging stopped at 96% instead of 100% as requested.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Blizzard said:


> It seems that the new firmware requires a "high endurance " sd card with at least 8 gig or higher memory. See Luxman's post on this issue. It may help.


But I didn't get the gray X after updating. I only got it after pulling the drive and reinserting. I even tried a 2 TB SSD today, which didn't work either. Maybe too big, or I am just doing something wrong.

I think if there was a change in the requirements, Tesla would have included that in the release notes.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Long Ranger said:


> You're problem might be due to removing the partitions and formatting the whole drive. I haven't looked into this myself, but I came across this comment that 5.15 wants to see a fat32 formatted partition and not a fat32 formatted entire device.
> https://github.com/cimryan/teslausb/issues/119#issuecomment-471342299
> 
> I'm planning to change from a flash drive to a Raspberry Pi with an SD card so that I can manage the files via WiFi. When looking at comments from people doing that, I came across the discussion above, where people were reporting that it stopped working under 5.15. The poster in that thread figured out that in 5.15 the drive needed to be partitioned before formatting.


Weird. Makes no sense, but easy for my to play with and see if it works (and would explain why my dual partitioned setup was working fine). I can set up a tiny exFAT partition and use most of the drive for a FAT32 partition. I'll mess with this and report back.


----------



## Teslarella

I just wanted to add a data point to this thread for the RWD LR folks who did not get the range “increase” in this release. I just got 2019.8.2 and still have no range increase. But... the 5% power is there!


----------



## sduck

Jason Krellner said:


> But I didn't get the gray X after updating. I only got it after pulling the drive and reinserting. I even tried a 2 TB SSD today, which didn't work either. Maybe too big, or I am just doing something wrong.


Try pressing the dashcam icon. Twice now that's been the key to getting it going again after pulling it out for me. If a quick press doesn't do it, try a long press. Or some combination thereof.


----------



## EdisonDrvr

wst88 said:


> I have to disagree, far better then 5.4
> Lane change needs work..


I agree...mine is better. Car changes lanes more assuredly and the confusion of poorly marked lanes at intersections is just not there anymore for me. It's really good now.


----------



## Dale Gardner

I upgraded from 2018.42 to 2019.5.15 and I've noticed two issues.

1. After my car was sitting asleep for a while, I was not able to wake it through the app, despite trying numerous times. This only happened since upgrading to the new firmware.

2. When I go to unplug my car while it is charging, I click the button on the handle to release it. Momentarily, the light flashes and it clicks, but then immediately locks again and resumes charging. In order to release it, I have to go into the car and stop the charging, then I'm able to click the charging handle and remove it. Never had this issue on the old firmware either. 

Can anyone enlighten me as to whether these are known issues, or what has changed from the older firmware that I'm not accounting for?


----------



## tads

I am on 2019.5.15 and started having problem where the dash cam fails to write the footage to my 32GB SanDisk thumb drive that I didn't have any problem with before, including 3 camera recordings with the Sentry mode in earlier software update. I reformatted it and it was working fine for several hours before having the problem again (seeing the grey 'x' on the camera icon). I don't have any problem reading and writing from/to it on my Mac. I saw someone commenting that it was because of a faulty OSS used for 2019.5.15 update. Is that true? Reformatting seems only to make it work temporarily.


----------



## iChris93

Dale Gardner said:


> When I go to unplug my car while it is charging, I click the button on the handle to release it. Momentarily, the light flashes and it clicks, but then immediately locks again and resumes charging. In order to release it, I have to go into the car and stop the charging, then I'm able to click the charging handle and remove it. Never had this issue on the old firmware either.


Hold the button.


----------



## garsh

Jason Krellner said:


> But I didn't get the gray X after updating. I only got it after pulling the drive and reinserting.


In order to *safely* remove the USB drive without corrupting the filesystem, follow these instructions:

Hold down on the dashcam icon until it "flashes". When you lift your finger, the red dot should be gone.
If your USB drive has a light to show activity, then *wait for it to stop flashing*.
If it doesn't have a light to show activity, then I suggest waiting at least 20 seconds.
Now you can safely remove the flash drive.


----------



## garsh

tads said:


> I am on 2019.5.15 and started having problem where the dash cam fails to write the footage to my 32GB SanDisk thumb drive that I didn't have any problem with before, including 3 camera recordings with the Sentry mode in earlier software update. I reformatted it and it was working fine for several hours before having the problem again (seeing the grey 'x' on the camera icon). I don't have any problem reading and writing from/to it on my Mac.


USB flash drives generally aren't designed to handle the constant writing that a Tesla puts them through. It sounds like the one you bought isn't making the cut.

I've tried three different drives in my car. One of them overheated and died completely. The other two seem to be handling the load just fine. Keep trying some different drives until you find one that works.


----------



## VBruce

nonStopSwagger said:


> Anybody know if NoA on this version still requires you to confirm lane changes? Elon mentioned last September that NoA would do away with the confirmation after 10 million miles were racked up.


On long Road trip with 5-15 extensively using NOA and can confirm lane change confirmation still required. This is a good thing. This driver can evaluate current traffic/destination environment better than the EAP/NOA ai. These are mostly corner cases like upcoming interchanges to another highway or near arrival to destination. Still NOA is superb addition. Long trips go from intensive adjustment activity to a more supervisory role. Enough interaction to keep your attention but not constant lane/speed monitoring.


----------



## iChris93

I originally noted terrible EAP/NOA behavior in 2019.5.4 and it is worse in this update as it acts as it used to with merge lanes.



iChris93 said:


> Anyone else think EAP is horrible after this update? It seems like the follow distance is too long even at 1 and it slows down way too much leaving a huge gap in front of the car and continuing to slow instead of closing the gap. It's been really windy here lately so maybe that's why it's so bad?


I finally emailed Tesla this morning about my experience but I do not really expect to hear back quickly.


----------



## JML

I hate to be the guy complaining that "this release is terrible," but I seem to be having weird problems with it. As posted above, my range dropped with this update. I charged to 100% and that was 302 miles, or possibly even worse. Overnight I got a notification that the car finished charging and was at 302 miles. This morning I had to get something out of the car 30 minutes before I drove it. Upon opening the door, the car said it had 297 miles, and then started to charge again. Did it really loose 5 miles while sleeping (verified on Teslafi) for the 5 hours since it finished charging? What Teslafi shows is that it lost almost all that range during a 38 minute period it was asleep between when I checked the app and when I had to open the door.

I'm having the problem of the car not being able to wakeup from the app again. I believe somebody upthread reported similar issues. Some releases the car wakes almost every time, and some it does not wake. Since the update it frequently doesn't wake, which means my Teslafi automations don't run. I did open the Tesla app a few minutes ago, and the car did wake up.

Traffic aware cruise control and navigate on autopilot are also performing worse for me. The most annoying behavior is probably more related to TACC. It will accelerate to close the distance on the car on front of me, then slow down to let the distance grow, then accelerate again, then slow again, for miles. It is never getting too close, but instead of holding a distance it does the weird oscillation thing. This is while following lots of different cars, so it isn't the case of just one car in front of me that can't hold speed.

In stop and go traffic, the car won't go. It will stop behind somebody, as appropriate, then when traffic starts moving, nothing. It will just sit there. I have to tap the throttle to get it going. Then it will accelerate to maintain distance behind the car in front. Maybe I need to be more patient, but I've let it wait as long as I'd give another driver before beeping an eyes-off-your-phone reminder.

Maybe my radar is busted? I think if that was the case I'd get the message about everything being disabled and to call service.

Unlike what most people are reporting, I find lane holding has gotten worse. The car darts towards exits, and even shimmies within a lane when the markings are clear.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Long Ranger said:


> You're problem might be due to removing the partitions and formatting the whole drive. I haven't looked into this myself, but I came across this comment that 5.15 wants to see a fat32 formatted partition and not a fat32 formatted entire device.
> https://github.com/cimryan/teslausb/issues/119#issuecomment-471342299
> 
> I'm planning to change from a flash drive to a Raspberry Pi with an SD card so that I can manage the files via WiFi. When looking at comments from people doing that, I came across the discussion above, where people were reporting that it stopped working under 5.15. The poster in that thread figured out that in 5.15 the drive needed to be partitioned before formatting.


This was it! I had to download an application to be able to do this (because Windows disk management apps SUCK), but once I did that, it was as easy as pie. I now have a 256 MB partition formatted in NTFS so the car won't even see it, and a 2nd partition in FAT32 that consists of the rest of my 64 GB USB drive. It was immediately recognized and all is back to normal.

Tesla still needs to fix this, because an average person would not be able to set up partitions on their USB drives.


----------



## Jason Krellner

garsh said:


> In order to *safely* remove the USB drive without corrupting the filesystem, follow these instructions:
> 
> Hold down on the dashcam icon until it "flashes". When you lift your finger, the red dot should be gone.
> If your USB drive has a light to show activity, then *wait for it to stop flashing*.
> If it doesn't have a light to show activity, then I suggest waiting at least 20 seconds.
> Now you can safely remove the flash drive.


FYI, this had nothing to do with how I ejected the drive. I've actually done the press and hold, wait, and pull out every time - this error arose after I then removed partitions and reformatted. Turns out it was actually looking for partitions (see my post above).


----------



## iChris93

JML said:


> I charged to 100% and that was 302 miles, or possibly even worse. Overnight I got a notification that the car finished charging and was at 302 miles. This morning I had to get something out of the car 30 minutes before I drove it. Upon opening the door, the car said it had 297 miles, and then started to charge again. Did it really loose 5 miles while sleeping (verified on Teslafi) for the 5 hours since it finished charging?


You should not leave your car at 100% charge for 5 hours.



JML said:


> Traffic aware cruise control and navigate on autopilot are also performing worse for me. The most annoying behavior is probably more related to TACC. It will accelerate to close the distance on the car on front of me, then slow down to let the distance grow, then accelerate again, then slow again, for miles. It is never getting too close, but instead of holding a distance it does the weird oscillation thing. This is while following lots of different cars, so it isn't the case of just one car in front of me that can't hold speed.


Yes! This is absolutely my experience too. Was the same with 2019.5.4 too. 


JML said:


> Unlike what most people are reporting, I find lane holding has gotten worse. The car darts towards exits,


This too is my experience with 2019.5.15. Was better in 2019.5.4.


----------



## JML

iChris93 said:


> You should not leave your car at 100% charge for 5 hours.


If it can't sit at 100% for five hours, then Tesla needs to really re-think their chemistry. I totally get the "don't charge to 100% if you don't need to," but short of getting the "charging complete" notification and immediately leaving on a trip, how else are you going to do it? It's not like I'm leaving it set to 100% while it's plugged in and not-driven for days. After opening the door, the car did start to charge again, and came up with a warning to not keep charging to 100%.



iChris93 said:


> Yes! This is absolutely my experience too. Was the same with 2019.5.4 too.
> 
> This too is my experience with 2019.5.15. Was better in 2019.5.4.


It's reassuring to hear that somebody else is having similar difficulties. I kept seeing posts about how lane holding was so much better, yet it is worse than what I was seeing in 2018.50.6. I've always thought TACC was a little slow off the line, but before it wouldn't let the car in front of me completely clear an intersection, and still not be moving.


----------



## iChris93

JML said:


> If it can't sit at 100% for five hours, then Tesla needs to really re-think their chemistry. I totally get the "don't charge to 100% if you don't need to," but short of getting the "charging complete" notification and immediately leaving on a trip, how else are you going to do it? It's not like I'm leaving it set to 100% while it's plugged in and not-driven for days. After opening the door, the car did start to charge again, and came up with a warning to not keep charging to 100%.


It definitely is not the end of the world, but 5 hours here and there does begin to add up.



JML said:


> It's reassuring to hear that somebody else is having similar difficulties. I kept seeing posts about how lane holding was so much better, yet it is worse than what I was seeing in 2018.50.6. I've always thought TACC was a little slow off the line, but before it wouldn't let the car in front of me completely clear an intersection, and still not be moving.


Agreed. I normally do not use TACC or EAP on roads with intersections, so I do not have much experience with that but it definitely loves leaving gaps on the interstate.


----------



## Long Ranger

JML said:


> Traffic aware cruise control and navigate on autopilot are also performing worse for me. The most annoying behavior is probably more related to TACC. It will accelerate to close the distance on the car on front of me, then slow down to let the distance grow, then accelerate again, then slow again, for miles. It is never getting too close, but instead of holding a distance it does the weird oscillation thing. This is while following lots of different cars, so it isn't the case of just one car in front of me that can't hold speed.


 Another strong agreement on this one. TACC following distance isn't consistent and at times the car seems hesitant to speed up with no visible threats nearby. Feels jerkier in light traffic than it used to. Agree with @iChris93 that this started in 2019.5.4 and is much worse than 50.6 was. I shut off AP more often now because of this.

I reported earlier that I thought lane holding was good and as good as 2019.5.4, but I have had more issues now, so I might have to retract that. I'm not sure on this one, though.


----------



## eXntrc

JML said:


> Unlike what most people are reporting, I find lane holding has gotten worse. The car darts towards exits


When you say "lane holding" and "darting toward the exit" do you just mean staying in the center of the lane or do you actually mean auto lane change (which is not available publicly)? If you just mean staying in the center of the lane, we might have a clue as to why experiences are varying.

On the freeway I am always in the far-left lane. In this lane there's always a solid yellow unbroken line and 5.15 seems to handle this situation much more beautifully (for me at least) than it did before.

However, as I've mentioned in other threads, I like to experiment with AP on rural streets. (Yes, I watch it like a hawk because I find it fascinating.) I noticed today on side streets that AP seems to want to veer a bit in to driveways and business entrances on the right. Once I'm past the entrance, AP returns to the middle of the lane like normal.

So, I'm wondering if those that are happy with lane keeping tend to be in the far-left lane and those that are unhappy with it tend to be far-right lane.


----------



## Kizzy

eXntrc said:


> When you say "lane holding" and "darting toward the exit" do you just mean staying in the center of the lane or do you actually mean auto lane change (which is not available publicly)? If you just mean staying in the center of the lane, we might have a clue as to why experiences are varying.
> 
> On the freeway I am always in the far-left lane. In this lane there's always a solid yellow unbroken line and 5.15 seems to handle this situation much more beautifully (for me at least) than it did before.
> 
> However, as I've mentioned in other threads, I like to experiment with AP on rural streets. (Yes, I watch it like a hawk because I find it fascinating.) I noticed today on side streets that AP seems to want to veer a bit in to driveways and business entrances on the right. Once I'm past the entrance, AP returns to the middle of the lane like normal.
> 
> So, I'm wondering if those that are happy with lane keeping tend to be in the far-left lane and those that are unhappy with it tend to be far-right lane.


In my experience, the car, in some areas while in the rightmost lane, actually darts toward exits it should not be taking (the exit lane branches from the travel lane with no demarcation between the two).


----------



## magglass1

For those complaining about inconsistent following distances, I believe this is a feature rather than a bug. When you're in the right lane and coming up on an exit, merge, or ramp the following distance is maxed out (no matter what your setting is) to allow other cars to merge into your lane ahead of you. It's AP being courteous to other drivers. Is anyone seeing this in places where there aren't any exits, merges, etc. nearby?

Similarly, I've found that when NOA wants to change lanes to the right it will often yield to the car to my immediate right even when I haven't yet confirmed a lane change. This can cause problems when I'm in the passing lane and suddenly slow down. I'm hoping the new option to delay lane changes will improve this and teach NOA when it's appropriate to change lanes.


----------



## iChris93

magglass1 said:


> Is anyone seeing this in places where there aren't any exits, merges, etc. nearby?


Yeah, in any lane.


----------



## Dale Gardner

iChris93 said:


> Hold the button.


Thanks Chris!!  Excited to try that next time it happens, or if I can reproduce. Strange that holding the button down should be required, as that was never the case for me before. But I've noticed it also takes longer to initiate after plugging in now. Could be a side effect of cold weather protections I suppose.



Jason Krellner said:


> This was it! I had to download an application to be able to do this (because Windows disk management apps SUCK), but once I did that, it was as easy as pie. I now have a 256 MB partition formatted in NTFS so the car won't even see it, and a 2nd partition in FAT32 that consists of the rest of my 64 GB USB drive. It was immediately recognized and all is back to normal.
> 
> Tesla still needs to fix this, because an average person would not be able to set up partitions on their USB drives.


I'm using a SanDisk Ultra Fit 128GB with no issue. The drive came formatted in FAT32 out of the box (in a single partition), all I did was create the TeslaCam folder. 



iChris93 said:


> Agreed. I normally do not use TACC or EAP on roads with intersections, so I do not have much experience with that but it definitely loves leaving gaps on the interstate.


What length of gaps, approximately? Maybe we could all provide estimates in car-lengths when discussing gaps or follow distance, so that it is more accurate to determine? 

Follow distance 1 seemed like 3 car lengths to me when I tried it.


----------



## iChris93

Dale Gardner said:


> What length of gaps, approximately? Maybe we could all provide estimates in car-lengths when discussing gaps or follow distance, so that it is more accurate to determine?
> 
> Follow distance 1 seemed like 3 car lengths to me when I tried it.


It's hard to say as it varies, sometimes 2-3 sometimes 7-8 at a distance set to 2.


----------



## mt09

ChiTesla said:


> My newest EAP issue: While cornering to the left, if there is also a left turn lane separated by white dashes, the car will abruptly swerve into the left turn lane. One time it corrected itself and returned to the proper lane but the other times I had to override EAP to abort the move. I must look like a fool to the drivers behind me.


Same issue here. It's a little concerning there's not a threshold for the steering rate of change at higher speeds. It was quite a swerve at 40mph. No alert or red hands on wheel. I know the current EAP intent, support and focus is on divided highways, but regression is never a good thing. Better lane interpolation is desperately needed, especially for widening unmarked merging lanes.


----------



## scaots

scaots said:


> This used to be a regular thing for me back last summer and maybe fall. In limited time on 5.15, I have only noticed it only when charging up to 90%+. It may be an effect of doing some cell balancing when you charge to that level.





DocScott said:


> We had that happen to us too, back on 2018.50.6. It turned out one of the cameras or sensors was dirty. We took the car through a brushless car wash and the problem went away and has not returned.


Figured it out two days later... somehow the speed limit warning was switched to chime! Problem solved.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Dale Gardner said:


> I'm using a SanDisk Ultra Fit 128GB with no issue. The drive came formatted in FAT32 out of the box (in a single partition), all I did was create the TeslaCam folder.


Have you pulled it to view any files? If so, you might get the dreaded X when you put it back in. I'm just glad mine is working again!!


----------



## Daryl

Something new happened to me today (2019.5.15). I was driving NoA in the right lane on the freeway, coming up on a right transition to another freeway. A mile or so before the transition, the freeway widened with a new lane on the right. My Model 3 put on the right turn signal, and moved over into that new lane completely on its own.

A mile or so later when I got to the freeway transition, the right turn signal again came on and the car took the correct lane.

This has never happened before. It's still not completely doing lane changes on its own -- in both cases there shouldn't have been any other cars in that lane, since in the first case it had just been added on the right, and in the second case the transition lanes were all marked with solid lines.

But it's the first time it has signaled and moved on its own, rather than just suggesting and waiting for me to confirm by pressing the turn signal.

Note: For those familiar with Phoenix area freeways, I was going north on the 101 in Mesa. As you pass Guadalupe the freeway widens. That new lane then transitions east on the 60.


----------



## GDN

Daryl said:


> Something new happened to me today (2019.5.15). I was driving NoA in the right lane on the freeway, coming up on a right transition to another freeway. A mile or so before the transition, the freeway widened with a new lane on the right. My Model 3 put on the right turn signal, and moved over into that new lane completely on its own.
> 
> A mile or so later when I got to the freeway transition, the right turn signal again came on and the car took the correct lane.
> 
> This has never happened before. It's still not completely doing lane changes on its own -- in both cases there shouldn't have been any other cars in that lane, since in the first case it had just been added on the right, and in the second case the transition lanes were all marked with solid lines.
> 
> But it's the first time it has signaled and moved on its own, rather than just suggesting and waiting for me to confirm by pressing the turn signal.
> 
> Note: For those familiar with Phoenix area freeways, I was going north on the 101 in Mesa. As you pass Guadalupe the freeway widens. That new lane then transitions east on the 60.


Since NOA I've had automatic blinker and freeway transitions. They may not have always been smooth and I didn't always trust it, but it handled the blinker and the transition automatically.


----------



## evans2688

evans2688 said:


> I installed 2019.5.15 and now my screen displays "Autopilot has limited features". It appears that the side cameras quit functioning since I can't see any side car images on my display when driving. I can see front and rear images, and the rear camera works. I reset the display and also did a power shutdown to no avail. I also took the car for a 25 mile drive to see if it just needed re-calibration but that did not correct the problem.
> 
> I also noticed that the range increased from 228 miles to 238 miles immediately after the software update.


An update on this issue: I took the M3 to the Tesla service center and they told me it is a firmware problem (the cameras are working fine they said). This is consistent with the fact that the EAP and TACC were working fine just before the SW update from 2018.50.06 to 2019.05.15. They gave me a MS loaner while they investigate the problem. It seems they are going to have to get the engineers involved. What is interesting to me is that I seem to be the only one having this problem from what I can see on the user groups. I have a firmware-hardware background and if the M3s were identical, I would expect them all to behave exactly the same way with the same firmware. This indicates to me that the firmware and hardware may differ quite a bit from unit to unit. I know Tesla is constantly making hardware improvements but this could create a massive hardware-software configuration management issue, not to mention a very intensive testing program to insure everything works fine for each SW release. I am curious how long they will be keeping my car while they troubleshoot this issue.


----------



## JML

eXntrc said:


> When you say "lane holding" and "darting toward the exit" do you just mean staying in the center of the lane or do you actually mean auto lane change (which is not available publicly)? If you just mean staying in the center of the lane, we might have a clue as to why experiences are varying.





Kizzy said:


> In my experience, the car, in some areas while in the rightmost lane, actually darts toward exits it should not be taking (the exit lane branches from the travel lane with no demarcation between the two).


Yes, as Kizzy says, sometimes the car will dart toward an exit that it isn't supposed to take, and then correct. For example, the exit lane opens up, so there is no right hand line, and the car will stay in the lane and follow the left hand dashed line, then all of the sudden it will make an abrupt move to the right, then back again.

As for staying in the center of the lane, usually it is pretty good when the lines are normal and clear, but I've also noticed that it will occasionally move side to side a bit, like it can't decide exactly where to travel in the lane.



magglass1 said:


> For those complaining about inconsistent following distances, I believe this is a feature rather than a bug. When you're in the right lane and coming up on an exit, merge, or ramp the following distance is maxed out (no matter what your setting is) to allow other cars to merge into your lane ahead of you. It's AP being courteous to other drivers. Is anyone seeing this in places where there aren't any exits, merges, etc. nearby?


Yes, I've seen this behavior, and it is another thing that needs work. I'm usually fine to adjust my speed a bit to let somebody merge, but the Tesla will drop from 65 to 40 to let somebody merge, or refuse to pass on the left, even though the entrance is a long continuous lane. It also rides just behind the car merging car, which seems to discourage merging as they have just the smallest amount of room necessary. Of course if drivers around here learned how to accelerate in merge lanes, this would be less of a problem.

The slowing behavior I'm talking about is just a weird oscillation in speed, that doesn't appear to have any cause. It's like riding in the car with a new driver who hasn't figured out how to maintain a steady speed.



Dale Gardner said:


> What length of gaps, approximately? Maybe we could all provide estimates in car-lengths when discussing gaps or follow distance, so that it is more accurate to determine?
> 
> Follow distance 1 seemed like 3 car lengths to me when I tried it.


I haven't measured in a while, but I found follow distance of 3 was about 3 seconds, so the exact distance is speed dependent. That was when I first got the car, so maybe it's different now. In heavy traffic I use 2, as that seems about right to leave an adequate space, without feeling like I'm inviting people to cut in front of me. 3 seems right in lighter, but fast traffic, and I use 4 when the roads are wet, but moving fast. Those correspond pretty well with the distances I would maintain if I was driving manually.


----------



## Long Ranger

Dale Gardner said:


> I'm using a SanDisk Ultra Fit 128GB with no issue. The drive came formatted in FAT32 out of the box (in a single partition), all I did was create the TeslaCam folder.


I believe a single partition is fine. I think the problem occurs if your drive is formatted without a partition table at all.


----------



## garsh

JML said:


> If it can't sit at 100% for five hours, then Tesla needs to really re-think their chemistry.


That's just the nature of *any* lithium-ion battery. Leaving them at 100% charge causes them to degrade a little more quickly. Tesla's chemistry is much less prone to degradation than almost everybody else's, so you should be fine.


> I totally get the "don't charge to 100% if you don't need to," but short of getting the "charging complete" notification and immediately leaving on a trip, how else are you going to do it?


If you're only doing so for those times when you need the extra range, and otherwise charge up to something less (like 90%), then you're doing fine.


----------



## ChiTesla

mt09 said:


> Same issue here. It's a little concerning there's not a threshold for the steering rate of change at higher speeds. It was quite a swerve at 40mph. No alert or red hands on wheel. I know the current EAP intent, support and focus is on divided highways, but regression is never a good thing. Better lane interpolation is desperately needed, especially for widening unmarked merging lanes.


This morning, while in EAP, at the same locations that the car previously would abruptly swerve left (at 40mph), I was traveling slower due to traffic (20mph). The car did not swerve left. It began to slightly swerve, but then chose not to. Too much info? Too slow to process?


----------



## ChiTesla

GateFather said:


> I've confirmed that the heater is not on in the car but since 5.15 I've been getting these alerts constantly that the car is charging back to 90% every time it falls to 89%. Is this something to do with the new software?
> 
> View attachment 23401


For the first time, my car charged this way last night. As soon as the range went below 80%, the car would charge again. I have had 5.15 for a couple of weeks now but just started using Sentry mode occasionally. Sentry mode was not active when this repeated charge happened.


----------



## Vidya

First time I charged to 100% battery. I got 519KM.

Odometer reads 22K Km.


----------



## Slumbreon

Had this interesting bug, Sentry's 'eye' would not go away after use. Stayed on top of maps, configuration screens, etc. Needed to do a two-finger reboot to get it to go away. Hasn't happened again.


----------



## Michel Contant

Vidya said:


> First time I charged to 100% battery. I got 519KM.
> 
> Odometer reads 22K Km.





ChiTesla said:


> For the first time, my car charged this way last night. As soon as the range went below 80%, the car would charge again. I have had 5.15 for a couple of weeks now but just started using Sentry mode occasionally. Sentry mode was not active when this repeated charge happened.


Same here since last update my car charge every hour as soon as it get down by 1km of range .


----------



## Paul Spiers

Probably not the right thread but, has anyone experienced a loss of power/hesitation when the accelerator is pressed from a standing start?
This has happened to me three times since the 2019.5.15 update.


----------



## JWardell

Paul Spiers said:


> Probably not the right thread but, has anyone experienced a loss of power/hesitation when the accelerator is pressed from a standing start?
> This has happened to me three times since the 2019.5.15 update.


That would be expected if traction control detected the wheels slipping, is this happening on clean dry pavement?
Try enabling slip start to see if the wheel spin for a half second instead of torque being limited.


----------



## Paul Spiers

This has been happening on dry pavement. I have driven it through the winter here in Ontario with snow and ice on the road. Never experienced this before, took delivery last May, this is definitely not normal.

I will try it with slip start, but this has been intermittent since the last update. My concern is, if this is a hardware issue, I’m concerned that its going to leave me stranded on the road. Car is scheduled to go to Tesla next Monday.


----------



## Dale Gardner

Jason Krellner said:


> Have you pulled it to view any files? If so, you might get the dreaded X when you put it back in. I'm just glad mine is working again!!


I've pulled it and viewed files with no problem. Put it back in and working again. Tried pulling it again and checking just to make sure. Yes, it is all good! I make sure to hold down the icon to eject properly, and then again to re-enable after I insert it. 
In conclusion, I can confirm that a SanDisk (Ultra Fit) flash drive will work out of the box by just adding the TeslaCam folder. 

By the way, I'm loving the new side camera footage!!! This is a crazy awesome feature to have built-in to a car! It's like what Tesla Racing Channel does to capture race footage, but without having to mount GoPro's all over the car.  I'm able to get clear footage of the car next to me, where I can even see the driver looking over. When the light turns green I can watch them quickly fade away into the distance behind me.


----------



## LooseChange

Paul Spiers said:


> Probably not the right thread but, has anyone experienced a loss of power/hesitation when the accelerator is pressed from a standing start?
> This has happened to me three times since the 2019.5.15 update.


I had the same thing and spent days trying to reproduce it... driving me nuts and thought something was wrong. I can now! Let me guess that there's always a car in front of you within 30ft or so..

it's the emergency system trying to keep you from flying through their trunk. At a stop light, when the light turns green if I jump on the accelerator the car will hesitate then act normally about a second later when I'm assuming it realizes I won't hit the car in front of me. It's tricky to reproduce because you need to have some good room in front without being too far away so as to not trigger it. Too close and well.... you get the idea. I know just how to do it now so I'm getting used to it. I find it a bit overly safe but would rather that then not.


----------



## 9114s

With 5-15 my car M3 AWD almost never sleep and phantom drain is very high. Also if the car is plugged, it charges multiple time same as other reported. I did not have these issues with previous software.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Paul Spiers said:


> Probably not the right thread but, has anyone experienced a loss of power/hesitation when the accelerator is pressed from a standing start?
> This has happened to me three times since the 2019.5.15 update.


Yes I got that feeling also. M3 LR RWD on 2019.5.15


----------



## GDN

9114s said:


> With 5-15 my car M3 AWD almost never sleep and phantom drain is very high. Also if the car is plugged, it charges multiple time same as other reported. I did not have these issues with previous software.


Try giving that a two button reboot with the brake pedal. See if it will improve.


----------



## Mike

9114s said:


> With 5-15 my car M3 AWD almost never sleep and phantom drain is very high. Also if the car is plugged, it charges multiple time same as other reported. I did not have these issues with previous software.


Did you try Sentry Mode once?

I did a test of Sentry Mode and then my car would not fall asleep for for almost 75 hours......


----------



## Paul Spiers

LooseChange said:


> I had the same thing and spent days trying to reproduce it... driving me nuts and thought something was wrong. I can now! Let me guess that there's always a car in front of you within 30ft or so..
> 
> it's the emergency system trying to keep you from flying through their trunk. At a stop light, when the light turns green if I jump on the accelerator the car will hesitate then act normally about a second later when I'm assuming it realizes I won't hit the car in front of me. It's tricky to reproduce because you need to have some good room in front without being too far away so as to not trigger it. Too close and well.... you get the idea. I know just how to do it now so I'm getting used to it. I find it a bit overly safe but would rather that then not.


Nobody was in front of me as I generally try not to ram from behind


----------



## 9114s

Correct I am using Sentry mode when parking outside home. But car does not sleep anymore in the garage at home without Sentry mode activated.
I also rebooted the car but no luck. It is not a big problem for me as I got free charging at home from my solar but Tesla should be aware of it to fix it next release.


----------



## Mike

9114s said:


> Correct I am using Sentry mode when parking outside home. But car does not sleep anymore in the garage at home without Sentry mode activated.
> I also rebooted the car but no luck. It is not a big problem for me as I got free charging at home from my solar but Tesla should be aware of it to fix it next release.


Welcome to the forum!

So, to confirm, you are NOT using Sentry Mode at home in your garage and the car no longer goes to sleep?

How long ago did you upload 5.15 and did you get extra range with that same event?

My guess, with no data to back it up: something about the new extra range and the software having to figure out how much extra range (minus previously hidden degradation) should really show at 100% SOC requires a few days of active battery management.

Have you tried the off button in the UI as another technique to force a reset?

The key with that technique is one must remain motionless in the drivers seat as any trigger of any energy use (opening the center consol lid, or changing the status of the weight sensor in your seat for example) will cancel that off button event too soon.

You'll know you sat there long enough when the HVAC system fan shuts down after about three minutes.

Send in a bug report via the righthand thumb wheel switch on the steering wheel, as well as a bug report to Tesla via email.


----------



## Dale Gardner

LooseChange said:


> I had the same thing and spent days trying to reproduce it... driving me nuts and thought something was wrong. I can now! Let me guess that there's always a car in front of you within 30ft or so..
> 
> it's the emergency system trying to keep you from flying through their trunk. At a stop light, when the light turns green if I jump on the accelerator the car will hesitate then act normally about a second later when I'm assuming it realizes I won't hit the car in front of me. It's tricky to reproduce because you need to have some good room in front without being too far away so as to not trigger it. Too close and well.... you get the idea. I know just how to do it now so I'm getting used to it. I find it a bit overly safe but would rather that then not.


I haven't experienced any such issue, and I'm very liberal with the accelerator pedal.  My stealth performance model feels very frisky off the line and super quick in general, especially with the recent power increase. 

But I do have most of the electronic nannies disabled (forward collision warnings, parking alerts, obstacle-aware acceleration, automatic emergency braking). It sounds like the newer obstacle-aware acceleration feature may be causing that problem for you. I would suggest disabling that and see if it solves the issue.


----------



## dburkland

So today during my drive home I experience a few Autopilot related issues:


At least 5 missed (car kept trying to make the lane change but backing off) or cancelled lane changes (where the car did nothing even though I was by myself on the road (no nearby traffic)
Lane changes in traffic (even when next to an open slot 2-3 car lengths long) took longer than it seemed before
Line following when passing an entrance spot resulted in a sudden jerk of the steering from the car that I haven't seen in months
I have submitted several bug reports but I sure hope these issues are resolved before the automatically lane change NOA is released in the next update!


----------



## ssc8666

Stupid question. Can sentry mode be turned on when car is plugged in and charging?


----------



## dburkland

ssc8666 said:


> Stupid question. Can sentry mode be turned on when car is plugged in and charging?


Just confirmed you can


----------



## 9114s

No extra range and no extra power for me LR AWD built 11/2018. TESLA pushed out again the exact same software to me this morning. I updated and charged the car. It looks like the charging behavior ~1 minute every ~hours is gone, I will confirm that and the sleep issue after 24/48 hours. THX


----------



## jsmay311

LUXMAN said:


> Just installed 5.15 this morning. Just noticed I have the grey X on the dash cam and the last file was from this morning with bad files.
> I tried re formatting the drive but it doesn't work.
> Anybody else?


Exact same thing happened to me. My USB 3.0 stick was working normally until immediately after installing 5.15 when I got the "grey X". The drive still works when plugging into a computer, and I noticed that the car recorded several minutes of video when the car was "off" right after the software update installed.

I've tried running drive error checks, deleting/recreating the TeslaCam folder, and even completely reformatting the drive (keeping it in FAT32 format). Nothing has worked. Another USB flash drive I had laying around (USB 2.0) DOES work, so it doesn't appear to be a problem with the car. So I'm stumped.


----------



## LUXMAN

jsmay311 said:


> Exact same thing happened to me. My USB 3.0 stick was working normally until immediately after installing 5.15 when I got the "grey X". The drive still works when plugging into a computer, and I noticed that the car recorded several minutes of video when the car was "off" right after the software update installed.
> 
> I've tried running drive error checks, deleting/recreating the TeslaCam folder, and even completely reformatting the drive (keeping it in FAT32 format). Nothing has worked. Another USB flash drive I had laying around (USB 2.0) DOES work, so it doesn't appear to be a problem with the car. So I'm stumped.


Yeah, IDK what the deal was with that drive, but I got a new one as stated above and it is working fine now.

Other issue with 5.15 I am having is if I have music on, then take or make a call, sometimes the music wont come back on and the all sounds are gone from the car including the turn signals.
So if do a quick reset just til the screen goes dark without waiting for the T, it comes back.

This started last night after the new LOOTBOX showed up. When I open the app, a black screen is present with an X at the top. There is spinning circle in the middle and the car starts to charge if the car is plugged in even if I didn't command it. Now I stopped the charge last night before it hit the limit but it shouldn't just start in its own after that. Must be an app thing


----------



## Wizard

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah, IDK what the deal was with that drive, but I got a new one as stated above and it is working fine now.
> 
> Other issue with 5.15 I am having is if I have music on, then take or make a call, sometimes the music wont come back on and the all sounds are gone from the car including the turn signals.
> So if do a quick reset just til the screen goes dark without waiting for the T, it comes back.
> 
> This started last night after the new LOOTBOX showed up. When I open the app, a black screen is present with an X at the top. There is spinning circle in the middle and the car starts to charge if the car is plugged in even if I didn't command it. Now I stopped the charge last night before it hit the limit but it shouldn't just start in its own after that. Must be an app thing


I'm having the same issue with the app since last night.

What I'm doing is just wait for a bit and then press the X at the top. After that, if I'm lucky, I get access to the app.


----------



## LUXMAN

Wizard said:


> I'm having the same issue with the app since last night.
> 
> What I'm doing is just wait for a bit and then press the X at the top. After that, if I'm lucky, I get access to the app.


Mine is working. just annoying. I changed the charge limit on the car and it stopped doing that, but I also have 2 PWs, so I was playing with the capacity to manage my levels and didn't know that it started charging last night taking me down a bit. But alls well since I have a Reserve set and the GRID as a big battery


----------



## Jason Krellner

jsmay311 said:


> Exact same thing happened to me. My USB 3.0 stick was working normally until immediately after installing 5.15 when I got the "grey X". The drive still works when plugging into a computer, and I noticed that the car recorded several minutes of video when the car was "off" right after the software update installed.
> 
> I've tried running drive error checks, deleting/recreating the TeslaCam folder, and even completely reformatting the drive (keeping it in FAT32 format). Nothing has worked. Another USB flash drive I had laying around (USB 2.0) DOES work, so it doesn't appear to be a problem with the car. So I'm stumped.


In my case, to get my existing USB stick to work, I had to set it up with partitions. I made a small dummy NTFS partition that the car can't even see, and the majority of the drive is FAT32. This might help you get your original stick working again.


----------



## JML

JML said:


> In stop and go traffic, the car won't go. It will stop behind somebody, as appropriate, then when traffic starts moving, nothing. It will just sit there. I have to tap the throttle to get it going. Then it will accelerate to maintain distance behind the car in front. Maybe I need to be more patient, but I've let it wait as long as I'd give another driver before beeping an eyes-off-your-phone reminder.


Maybe I have this one figured out?

So here is the pattern. I'm on the freeway using navigate on autopilot. The car takes the exit to a highway and switches to regular autopilot. Usually this highway is bumper to bumper stop and go traffic. I just leave it in autopilot, and let the car do it's thing. It was on this stretch of road where the car wasn't moving after the cars in front moved. Today, just by chance, the highway was clear for the 1.5 miles to the first light, so autopilot should have been able to drive without any interruptions until the stopped traffic at the light. Instead, I had lots of issues with braking for phantoms and ghosts---the car would just slow down randomly with nothing in front of it.

Best I can figure it is one of two things, or a combination. There are some overhanging trees on the highway. Perhaps the radar is bouncing off those, and confusing the autopilot. Of course, this time of year there aren't leaves. The other thing is the transition from NOA to regular autopilot. I don't have any other places where I just let it continue on autopilot. Usually I cancel autopilot on the exit ramp because there are traffic lights, intersections, and such, but here there is no need as the first intersection isn't for 1.5 miles.

Either way, the behavior is still a bug, and not something I recall experiencing on older firmware.


----------



## undergrove

tads said:


> I am on 2019.5.15 and started having problem where the dash cam fails to write the footage to my 32GB SanDisk thumb drive that I didn't have any problem with before, including 3 camera recordings with the Sentry mode in earlier software update. I reformatted it and it was working fine for several hours before having the problem again (seeing the grey 'x' on the camera icon). I don't have any problem reading and writing from/to it on my Mac. I saw someone commenting that it was because of a faulty OSS used for 2019.5.15 update. Is that true? Reformatting seems only to make it work temporarily.


Since the 5.6 update where it started recording 3 cameras, every time I pull the 64 GB USB drive, I find that it needs to be repaired. The files are readable, but the file system has become corrupted. I have 3 drives, and I swap them out every day or two to prevent them from ceasing to work altogether. I don't reformat, just repair in Mac OS X Disk Utility.

In 50.4 they had gotten it to the point that the drive rarely needed to be repaired. Before that the drives were usually corrupted pretty quickly. Dashcam and Sentry Mode are still very much a work in progress.


----------



## Dale Gardner

undergrove said:


> Since the 5.6 update where it started recording 3 cameras, every time I pull the 64 GB USB drive, I find that it needs to be repaired. The files are readable, but the file system has become corrupted. I have 3 drives, and I swap them out every day or two to prevent them from ceasing to work altogether. I don't reformat, just repair in Mac OS X Disk Utility.
> 
> In 50.4 they had gotten it to the point that the drive rarely needed to be repaired. Before that the drives were usually corrupted pretty quickly. Dashcam and Sentry Mode are still very much a work in progress.


I've been using the same flash drive for months and have never had to repair it. That's on 2018.42 and 2019.5.15/8.2, so entirely on fw versions which you are stating cause frequent corruptions of the drive.  SanDisk Ultra Fit 128GB is the drive I use.


----------



## 9114s

9114s said:


> No extra range and no extra power for me LR AWD built 11/2018. TESLA pushed out again the exact same software to me this morning. I updated and charged the car. It looks like the charging behavior ~1 minute every ~hours is gone, I will confirm that and the sleep issue after 24/48 hours. THX


I just want to confirm that my issues went away after TESLA push back again the same software!! No more multiple "1 minute charges" and the car went back to sleep as normal I cannot explain it but it works.


----------



## MelindaV

JML said:


> ...until the stopped traffic at the light. Instead, I had lots of issues with braking for phantoms and ghosts---the car would just slow down randomly with nothing in front of it.


so this is not on a freeway, but you are able to use NoA?

for the slowing, is it the same slowing at the same place every day? there are some non-freeway areas where AP will reduce the set speed based on what it thinks prior drivers have manually done in that area . 
IE, my drive home goes from an interstate freeway (60mph) to a state freeway (55mph) and at the same spot on the interchange between the two freeways, AP will reduce the set speed to 50mph for about 500yards before increasing it again to whatever I had it set to while on the first freeway.


----------



## JML

MelindaV said:


> so this is not on a freeway, but you are able to use NoA?
> 
> for the slowing, is it the same slowing at the same place every day? there are some non-freeway areas where AP will reduce the set speed based on what it thinks prior drivers have manually done in that area .
> IE, my drive home goes from an interstate freeway (60mph) to a state freeway (55mph) and at the same spot on the interchange between the two freeways, AP will reduce the set speed to 50mph for about 500yards before increasing it again to whatever I had it set to while on the first freeway.


It's a freeway (limited access, 65MPH) that I then exit onto a highway (divided road, 45MPH, but intersections and traffic lights). It properly handles the change from 65 to 45, and slows down appropriately for that. It also transitions from NOA to regular autopilot correctly. The slowdowns are just sudden decreases in speed from 45 to 35 or less. I usually hit the throttle to keep it from getting too slow. If there's nobody behind me someday I"ll just let it slow down and see what happens. When I hit the throttle the car gets past the trouble point or something, and then goes back to 45.

I only had the slowdowns this morning because for some reason the traffic was not backed up. Usually traffic is backed up, and then I get the weird thing where autopilot won't start moving after the cars in front go. I only take this route once per week or so, when I'm going to charge at work. If I'm going to park near my office it's just far enough from the charger that a different route is better.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Dale Gardner said:


> I've been using the same flash drive for months and have never had to repair it. That's on 2018.42 and 2019.5.15/8.2, so entirely on fw versions which you are stating cause frequent corruptions of the drive.  SanDisk Ultra Fit 128GB is the drive I use.


I have the UltraFit 64 Gb. No problems at all until Sentry Mode came along.


----------



## LooseChange

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah, IDK what the deal was with that drive, but I got a new one as stated above and it is working fine now.
> 
> Other issue with 5.15 I am having is if I have music on, then take or make a call, sometimes the music wont come back on and the all sounds are gone from the car including the turn signals.
> So if do a quick reset just til the screen goes dark without waiting for the T, it comes back.
> 
> This started last night after the new LOOTBOX showed up. When I open the app, a black screen is present with an X at the top. There is spinning circle in the middle and the car starts to charge if the car is plugged in even if I didn't command it. Now I stopped the charge last night before it hit the limit but it shouldn't just start in its own after that. Must be an app thing


Similar music issue but mine returns but with no subwoofer. Happened twice just this past week. Reboot fixes it. I haven't paid much attention to what I was doing as I was in a rush but next time I'll notate. I think I was on a call, left the car then returned still on the call. Afterwards the sub just didn't return.


----------



## PNWmisty

JML said:


> I only had the slowdowns this morning because for some reason the traffic was not backed up. Usually traffic is backed up, and then I get the weird thing where autopilot won't start moving after the cars in front go.


Check to see if the "Hold" feature is being activated. This is what the Owner's Manual says about it:

HOLD State

When following a vehicle, Traffic-Aware Cruise Control remains active at low speeds, even when Model 3 comes to a full stop. When the vehicle is moving again, Traffic-Aware Cruise Control resumes operating at the set speed. However, under the following circumstances, Traffic-Aware Cruise Control goes into a HOLD state, in which case, you need to briefly press the accelerator pedal to resume cruising. When the HOLD status is active, the touchscreen displays the HOLD icon and a message that indicates that you need to resume cruise control. The following circumstances can cause Traffic-Aware Cruise Control to go into the HOLD state:

• Model 3 has been at a standstill for 5 minutes.
• Model 3 detects a pedestrian (the HOLD state may clear when the pedestrian is no longer detected).
• Model 3 suddenly loses visibility of the vehicle in front of you.
• The ultrasonic sensors detect an obstacle in front of Model 3.


----------



## JML

PNWmisty said:


> • Model 3 has been at a standstill for 5 minutes.
> • Model 3 detects a pedestrian (the HOLD state may clear when the pedestrian is no longer detected).
> • Model 3 suddenly loses visibility of the vehicle in front of you.
> • The ultrasonic sensors detect an obstacle in front of Model 3.


It could be one of those things. Weird that it only happens on this one road, and repeatedly happens on this road. Traffic isn't stopped for 5 minutes, and the road is straight so I don't think it's losing site of the care in front. Maybe it thinks the trees are pedestrians, or the curb and median are setting off the ultrasonic sensors. Either of those might also explain why it slows down even without traffic. Also, by slow down I mean high regen and active braking. As if it is planning to stop ahead, not something gentle, like dropping TACC from 55 to 45.

Tangent: I'm grooming my extended family for the idea that my daughter (when she's old enough) and I will go dirt bike riding, by bringing up the statistic that riding dirt bikes is safer than riding horses. The explanation boils down to, "dirt bikes never throw you because they got spooked by a leaf blowing across the trail."

Relevant comment: Will I now have to explain to people that the Tesla is driving funny because it got spooked by a tree?


----------



## Dale Gardner

JML said:


> Tangent: I'm grooming my extended family for the idea that my daughter (when she's old enough) and I will go dirt bike riding, by bringing up the statistic that riding dirt bikes is safer than riding horses. The explanation boils down to, "dirt bikes never throw you because they got spooked by a leaf blowing across the trail."


Perhaps you could use electric bikes? I'm not sure if manufacturers are really making these types, but if not, they absolutely should. That way your daughter wouldn't be aspirating the toxic fumes (which are even much worse than those from a car), or burning herself on the exhaust.


----------



## davidviolin

Finally got the 5.15 update yesterday. M3P. Phantom breaking on the interstate happening every few minutes for no reason. Very weird. 

Was also not able to put the car in reverse to back out of parking spot. Had to reboot the car in order to put it in reverse. Quite concerning as that is something that should always work no matter what. Kinda wish they got their act together and release stable software free of bugs. 

I understand auto pilot is a work in progress but gear changes should not be a work in progress.


----------



## undergrove

Dale Gardner said:


> I've been using the same flash drive for months and have never had to repair it. That's on 2018.42 and 2019.5.15/8.2, so entirely on fw versions which you are stating cause frequent corruptions of the drive.  SanDisk Ultra Fit 128GB is the drive I use.


I have been using iDiskk 64 GB USB drives that have a built in Lightning connector so you can look at them directly on an iPhone or iPad, and they worked fine up until the 5.6 update. It may be that they are not fast enough for 3 camera streams. I am now experimenting with using an SSD memory chip designed for video cameras in a USB adapter. I hope it will be faster and also last longer with the many rewrites. We will see.

I still think that there is a problem with how the Tesla firmware mounts and unmounts the drives, which I hope will be worked out better in the future.


----------



## Dale Gardner

undergrove said:


> I have been using iDiskk 64 GB USB drives that have a built in Lightning connector so you can look at them directly on an iPhone or iPad, and they worked fine up until the 5.6 update. It may be that they are not fast enough for 3 camera streams. I am now experimenting with using an SSD memory chip designed for video cameras in a USB adapter. I hope it will be faster and also last longer with the many rewrites. We will see.
> 
> I still think that there is a problem with how the Tesla firmware mounts and unmounts the drives, which I hope will be worked out better in the future.


Definitely seems like your drives are the issue. And I wouldn't bother with that camera mem chip in an adapter, that sounds highly suspect as well. 

Just get a SanDisk Ultra Fit 128GB from Best Buy for $20 and you're set. No formatting or repairs needed. Even the 64GB version would probably be fine, and that's closer to $10. Maybe get two of them so you have a spare and can pop that in as soon as you take out the other to review/download footage. 

If you need to adapt to another connector, maybe handle that outside the car with a separate dongle or converter. Better yet, simply upload the files to cloud storage (OneDrive, GoogleOne, iCloud, Dropbox, etc.) and then you can access them easily on any device.


----------



## aintriago

JTE said:


> Interesting. Has anyone tested their 0-60 to see if it got a bump?


I updated to 5.15 and I definitely feel the power upgrade. Feels faster and acceleration is up. M3 Dual Motor LR.


----------



## MelindaV

aintriago said:


> I updated to 5.15 and I definitely feel the power upgrade. Feels faster and acceleration is up. M3 Dual Motor LR.


Welcome @aintriago ! 
the peak power increase didn't get to the LR dual until 2019.8.3, so expect what you are feeling is a coincidence.


----------



## aintriago

MelindaV said:


> Welcome @aintriago !
> the peak power increase didn't get to the LR dual until 2019.8.3, so expect what you are feeling is a coincidence.


Thanks for the info. When will this release be pushed out to the broader fleet?


----------



## MelindaV

aintriago said:


> Thanks for the info. When will this release be pushed out to the broader fleet?


that is always the question 

right now 8.3 only has about 1% of Model 3 owners on it.

Using 2019.5.15 as an example, it was first seen on March 7 and really started to go out en mass on March 11/12/13. and today 91.3% of the Model 3 owners have 5.15 or higher. So 1 week after it first shows up to get large rollouts, then another 2 weeks for most everyone to get it. 8.3 just showed up yesterday, so assuming it doesn't get replaced with something else (like 8.2 did), it should be to most within 2-3 weeks.
https://teslafi.com/software.php


----------



## Kizzy

My car did not have WiFi for a few days despite attempts to get it to connect manually (no cellular service is available at my home). A reboot got me back on WiFi. Looking forward to a future software update.


----------



## NJturtlePower

MelindaV said:


> that is always the question
> 
> right now 8.3 only has about 1% of Model 3 owners on it.
> 
> Using 2019.5.15 as an example, it was first seen on March 7 and really started to go out en mass on March 11/12/13. and today 91.3% of the Model 3 owners have 5.15 or higher. So 1 week after it first shows up to get large rollouts, then another 2 weeks for most everyone to get it. 8.3 just showed up yesterday, so assuming it doesn't get replaced with something else (like 8.2 did), it should be to most within 2-3 weeks.
> https://teslafi.com/software.php


Rolling pretty good tonight...just went 5.15 to 8.3 

Was 4.1% about 30-min ago and now already 4.6%.


----------



## panpanbebe

Anybody has experienced that voice command on 2019.5.15 not working, doesn’t even pick up voice recognition at all. 2018.5.16 was fine.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

I've got the problem on 2019.8.3


----------



## DocScott

Ed Woodrick said:


> I've got the problem on 2019.8.3


I didn't have it on 5.15, but have had it intermittently on 8.3.


----------



## groovyd

Derik said:


> First time an update has done this to me but I was driving with navigate on autopilot on the freeway at about 70 mph then my screen started flickering and went black. About 30 seconds later the system rebooted still in autopilot but navigate on autopilot was off.
> Car still drove fine just with a black screen. Drove another 100 miles after the reboot without any issues. And I did do a bug report right after it happened.


My upgrade to 2019.5 left me with a black screen and totally non functional center display but the car would still drive. It glitched the ui pretty good for over an hour before eventually rebooting itself and coming back. No the rear camera seems to take forever to turn on when i go to reverse.


----------

